# ... ALLUCINANTE



## Massone (15 Settembre 2011)

Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.

Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
Ad un certo punto lei le dice di non recarsi piu' li da lei pero' si scambiano i numeri di cellulare.

Iniziano decine di telefonate e messaggi al giorno (che poi scopro avvenuti per circa otto mesi),premesso che lei oramai lo faceva anche a casa e quando le chiedevo spiegazioni sul chi era, lei mi diceva che era un’amica infatti sul numero di telefono del cellulare di lui corrispondeva ad un nome di una lei (nome di donna) .

Durante questi mesi ho notato che faceva di tutto per non stare con me intimamente trovava scuse di tutti i generi soprattutto che era stanca e’ che in ufficio c’era troppo lavoro; inoltre il rientro alla sera si era allungato notevolmente che io non sempre potevo controllare poiche’ anche io impegnato.

Ma la cosa piu’ allucinante e che lei in questi mesi   mi lanciava numerosi segnali di questa relazione(dicendomi delle frasi) tipo, (non ti penso proprio piu’),(se ci lasciamo tu chi ti prendi “si riferiva ai figli”), mi lasciava  ritagli di riviste in giro che parlavano di tradimento che io non vedevo, libri sul tema ECC.ECC ed io nonostante tutto ignoravo la relazione, si era formata su di me una Kappa psicologica che mi impediva di capire.(dopo ho ricollegato il tutto) .  

Intanto la cosmetica aumentava creme cremine ,trucchi, parrucchiere in continuazione scarpe vestiti e quant’altro chiaramente per essere ancora piu bella figuratevi che solo di spese di telefonino negli ultimi due mesi (scoperto su internet) ha speso circa 300 euro (come si diventa stupidi!!).
Finche un giorno di 3 mesi fa un collega mi informa controlla tua moglie qualcosa non va! Mi da la sveglia.

Al che di notte cerco il suo cellulare ma non lo trovo l’aveva nascosto, la sveglio di soprassalto, faccio una scenata di quelle mai viste, me lo faccio consegnare lo apro scopro i messaggi d’amore ed anche il nome di lui su un’altro numero quello aziendale con altrettanti messaggi; in quel momento volevo solo morire esco di casa vagando tutta la notte.

Il giorno seguente mi chiama dal lavoro chiedendomi perche’ avevo fatto quella scenata voleva sminuire la cosa e che si trattava solo di complimenti, e che mi avrebbe spiegato  si trattava soltanto di telefonate per accordi di lavoro in merito ad una promozione ostacolata dal sottocapo nei suoi confronti ecco il motivo dei contatti telefonici (ma lei non sapeva che tramite internet avevo scoperto che la tresca era in atto da mesi ormai).   

Nei giorni a seguire l’ho messa sotto pressione chiedendogli spiegazioni fino a quanto non e’ scoppiata a piangere e mi ha confessato il tradimento, mi ha riferito che si era trattato di un momento di debolezza e  che cercava conforto che da me non trovava e mi sentiva lontano ed  io pensavo solo a me stesso.(tutte bugie perche’ era lei che creava le premesse per il mio allontanamento e giustificare le sue malefatte)(poi mi ha pure ribadito che lei in quel periodo era stata bene e che non aveva fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia) 

Dopo vari litigi gli ribadivo che le sue premesse non trovavano in me alcuna giustificazione e che quello che aveva fatto per me era inconcepibile e non lo meritavo e quindi l’ho invitata ad andare via di casa…ma lei mi ha chiesto di rimanere ed  era pentita di quello che aveva fatto e si  trattava solo di una pazzia e loro  erano consapevoli che non poteva durare.

Inoltre mi ha chiesto di aiutarla nel processo di ricostruzione e che lei avrebbe aiutato me nel superare questo momento difficile anche per il bene dei nostri figli mi ha giurato che non l’avrebbe piu’ chiamato ne visto inoltre mi ha detto di chiamare il lui che io ho prontamente ho fatto minacciandolo che se avesse chiamato un altra volta mia moglie glie l’avrei fatta pagare(infatti non ha piu chiamato) 

Da allora sono passati tre mesi non vi descrivo il dolore che ho provato e lo smarrimento passando decine di notti in bianco sempre con lo stesso pensiero in testa una cosa orribile appunto allucinante.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


Non oso immaginare quanto tu stia soffrendo. Ma il fatto che lei stessa ti abbia detto di affrontare quell'altro (porco) potrebbe voler dire che forse tiene davvero a te.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare quanto tu stia soffrendo. Ma il fatto che lei stessa ti abbia detto di affrontare quell'altro (porco) potrebbe voler dire che forse tiene davvero a te.


Si ma lavorano insieme....capirai che chiusura definitiva...


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


Brutta storia.

Massone TU cosa vuoi?

Che intenzioni hai? ... sei capace di perdonare?


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si ma lavorano insieme....capirai che chiusura definitiva...


E' vero, lei comunque a quello lo vede sempre e quando vuole


----------



## melania (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brutta storia.
> 
> Massone TU cosa vuoi?
> 
> Che intenzioni hai? ... sei capace di perdonare?


Benvenuto,
Ecco anche io non ho capito bene, già sai cosa vuoi Fare o stai decidendo?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' vero, lei comunque a quello lo vede sempre e quando vuole


se fara' piu' furba e se fara' un cellulare segreto....

pero' le consiglio un You & me...

cazzo 300 neuro in un mese.... e' da sfankularla solo per quello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' vero, lei comunque a quello lo vede sempre e quando vuole





Sterminator ha detto:


> se fara' piu' furba e se fara' un cellulare segreto....
> 
> pero' le consiglio un You & me...
> 
> ...



Ma un consiglio/parere voi due no eh?


----------



## Massone (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si ma lavorano insieme....capirai che chiusura definitiva...


no lui lavora in un'altra sede altra citta' anche se non tanto distante.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma un consiglio/parere voi due no eh?


Ho letto la sua storia, molto complicata.
Forse forse ci si dovrebbe pensare, o meglio sparare subito consigli?
Io ho solo intravisto il particolare che lei gli ha detto di affrontare l'amante, particolare importante.
Spesso non succede, perchè il traditore vuole continuare a fare i fatti suoi perchè è in un momento di debolezza a causa del tradito...


----------



## Massone (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brutta storia.
> 
> Massone TU cosa vuoi?
> 
> Che intenzioni hai? ... sei capace di perdonare?


io sto cercando di ricostruire

ma non riesco ne a perdonare ne a dimenticare sono fatto cosi.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> io sto cercando di ricostruire
> 
> ma non riesco ne a perdonare ne a dimenticare sono fatto cosi.


per perdonare ci vuole tempo....dimenticare non potrai mai dimenticare....ma se vuoi davvero ricostruire piano piano le cose miglioreranno...non c'è fretta!


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *per perdonare ci vuole tempo....dimenticare non potrai mai dimenticare....ma se vuoi davvero ricostruire piano piano le cose miglioreranno...*non c'è fretta!


Questo è vero, verissimo.
Il problema supremo però:* la sua donna ha chiuso ad avere rapporti di non lavoro con l'altro o no?* Altrimenti, lui farebbe uno sforzo inutile e dannoso


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho letto la sua storia, molto complicata.
> Forse forse ci si dovrebbe pensare, o meglio sparare subito consigli?
> Io ho solo intravisto il particolare che lei gli ha detto di affrontare l'amante, particolare importante.
> Spesso non succede, perchè il traditore vuole continuare a fare i fatti suoi perchè *è in un momento di debolezza a causa del tradito...*


Dici/credi?

O forse la sua debolezza e' perche' non se la sente di chiudere e passa la patata bollente al marito?

Raga' qua si tratta di una donna adulta, con 20 anni di matrimonio, mica e' una ragazzina di primo pelo.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Questo è vero, verissimo.
> Il problema supremo però:* la sua donna ha chiuso ad avere rapporti di non lavoro con l'altro o no?* Altrimenti, lui farebbe uno sforzo inutile e dannoso


certo! questo però deve capirlo lui....da quel che ho capito comunque questo tizio è il suo capo....quindi al lavoro si vedranno sicuramente.
è lei che deve dimostrare al marito che non c'è nulla oltre i rapporti di lavoro


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> no lui lavora in un'altra sede altra citta' anche se non tanto distante.


Beh non sono stati vincoli che abbiano impedito di salire sulla giostra....

figurati adesso che sta ancora girando per inerzia...

io al posto tuo considererei l'uscita di tua moglie (invito a chiamare l'amante) come fumo negli occhi...

nun te fa frega'...


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> io sto cercando di ricostruire
> 
> ma non riesco ne a perdonare ne a dimenticare sono fatto cosi.


Perdonare si puo', se c'e' veramente pentimento ... dimenticare e' difficile, quasi impossibile ... io ho ottima memoria, ricordo, come gli elefanti.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


Questa tua storia potrebbe essere utilizzata come manifesto del tradimento classico.

Molte altre persone hanno passato la tua stessa situazione: alcune hanno stretto i denti e sono riuscite a ricostruire, altri hanno cacciato il aprtner, altri ancori hanno accettato silenziosamente il tutto  tenendo dentro uno tsunami di proporzioni bibliche.

Di sicuro per sapere a quale categoria appartieni, non bastano pochi mesi.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

No volevo dire che lui si sta struggendo nel dubbio e fa un grande sforzo per dimenticare, perdonare e ricostruire.
E' un dubbio atroce e non penso che lei abbia passato la patata bollente al marito: sarebbe così se lei fosse vittima di un uomo che la ricatta con il lavoro, e allora non saprebbe che pesci pigliare.
Invece lui ha detto che lei si faceva bella per quell'uomo, quindi le andava bene.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No volevo dire che lui si sta struggendo nel dubbio e fa un grande sforzo per dimenticare, perdonare e ricostruire.
> E' un dubbio atroce e non penso che lei abbia passato la patata bollente al marito: sarebbe così se lei fosse vittima di un uomo che la ricatta con il lavoro, e allora non saprebbe che pesci pigliare.
> Invece lui ha detto che lei si faceva bella per quell'uomo, quindi le andava bene.


E quindi una che monta tutto l'ambaradan con evidente piacere, poi lo fa afflosciare d'un botto spingendo il marito a fa' la scenata con l'amante, consapevole di ovvie ed inevitabili conseguenze e ripercussioni in ambito lavorativo???....


Naaaaaa, non quadra....

il rinsavimento e' troppo repentino e senza tener conto delle conseguenze lavorative...

E' FALSA!!!!

traduco:

E' UNA PRESA PER IL CULO!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (15 Settembre 2011)

Questa storia mi ricorda qualcosa... (Ciao Simy)
I tuoi tempi sono più o meno i miei, stessi atteggiamenti di lei, maggior cura di sé, estetista e caz vari...

Io adesso penso che lei si sia vista con il classico fuoco al cul* e adesso si stia giocando le sue carte che poi -incredibile- son sempre quelle .. Tu sei distante... Tu sei sempre impegnato...

La solita storia si direbbe. Io ci son dentro come te, ti capisco e so cosa provi... Fidati solo di te stesso.

Non penso ci sia una ricetta magica valida per tutti, ma un buon consiglio penso sia quello di estraniarsi un attimo e tentare di vedere la storia dal di fuori..


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ricorda qualcosa... (Ciao Simy)
> I tuoi tempi sono più o meno i miei, stessi atteggiamenti di lei, maggior cura di sé, estetista e caz vari...
> 
> Io adesso penso che lei si sia vista con il classico fuoco al cul* e adesso si stia giocando le sue carte che poi -incredibile- son sempre quelle .. Tu sei distante... Tu sei sempre impegnato...
> ...


Ma si, le scusa che accampa un traditore sono sempre più o meno le stesse. Ma quando vieni beccato con le mani nella marmellata, è normale come prima reazione dire "hai lasciato il barattolo in mezzo e ci sono finito dentro". Mettiamoci nei loro panni qualche volta!


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quindi una che monta tutto l'ambaradan con evidente piacere, poi lo fa afflosciare d'un botto spingendo il marito a fa' la scenata con l'amante, consapevole di ovvie ed inevitabili conseguenze e ripercussioni in ambito lavorativo???....
> 
> 
> Naaaaaa, non quadra....
> ...


Io fondamentalmente alla fine la penso come te, solo che se lo dico mi scannano.

Massone, senti a me, non stare troppo a vivere nei dubbi e tra le righe.
Hai un minimo di disponibilità economiche?
Facciamo i fatti: investigatore privato.
Se non trovi nulla, potrai continuare, ma con il ricordo di quanto è successo, e quello non lo perderai mai.
Se va male, potrai andartene via da lei, stando malissimo, ma sapendo che pensare di ricostruire era una balla solo per lei...


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ricorda qualcosa... (Ciao Simy)
> I tuoi tempi sono più o meno i miei, stessi atteggiamenti di lei, maggior cura di sé, estetista e caz vari...
> 
> Io adesso penso che lei si sia vista con il classico fuoco al cul* e adesso si stia giocando le sue carte che poi -incredibile- son sempre quelle .. Tu sei distante... Tu sei sempre impegnato...
> ...


Ciao caro!

il copione più o meno è sempre lo stesso....
quello che cambia sono i "segnali" che si lanciano al partner tradito una volta che si è stati scoperti.

io credo sempre che si debba seguire il proprio istinto (un po come fanno i cani no?) e cercare di capire quello che è meglio per noi...
vedere la storia dal di fuori è difficile quando si è ancora troppo "coinvolti" emotivamente


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si, le scusa che accampa un traditore sono sempre più o meno le stesse. Ma quando vieni beccato con le mani nella marmellata, è normale come prima reazione dire "hai lasciato il barattolo in mezzo e ci sono finito dentro". *Mettiamoci nei loro panni qualche volta!*



:confuso::ira:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ricorda qualcosa... (Ciao Simy)
> I tuoi tempi sono più o meno i miei, stessi atteggiamenti di lei, maggior cura di sé, estetista e caz vari...
> 
> Io adesso penso che lei si sia vista con il classico fuoco al cul* e adesso si stia giocando le sue carte che poi -incredibile- son sempre quelle .. Tu sei distante... Tu sei sempre impegnato...
> ...



I famosi sensi di calpa ... e' sempre colpa del tradito/a se si tradisce


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io fondamentalmente alla fine la penso come te, solo che se lo dico mi scannano.
> 
> Massone, senti a me, non stare troppo a vivere nei dubbi e tra le righe.
> *Hai un minimo di disponibilità economiche?*
> ...


Ma che ci azzecono a fare i soldi in questa storia? ... e' una questione di sentimenti ... lei lo Ama? Se la ama deve muovere il culo e dimostrarlo con i fatti.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che ci azzecono a fare i soldi in questa storia? ... e' una questione di sentimenti ... lei lo Ama? Se la ama deve muovere il culo e dimostrarlo con i fatti.


Amare a parole è una cosa. Fare i fatti un'altra.

Lui sa bene, non tu.

Lui deve capire l'aria che tira. Se ancora non ci riesce c'è un solo modo per sapere la verità. Indagare e non credere sulla parola.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


La tua storia mi ha fatto pensare al film l'amore infedele.
Per quanto doloroso potresti vederlo.
Almeno ti rendi conto di alcune cose.
Insomma fa un male cane.
Vedi lei cambiare.
Vedi che lei ha una disponibilità verso un altro uomo che con te non ha mai avuto.
La vedi tirarsi come magari per te non ha mai fatto.
E' persa è andata.
Non capisce più un cazzo, e appunto fa cagate.
Ma non la condanno.
Lei inconsciamente ha cercato un aiuto in te, appunto lasciando tracce.
GIusti i tuoi litigi.
Se puoi, se potete, fate una cosa, separatevi per sei mesi.
Poi dialogate a bocce ferme.
Lei ti ha chiesto aiuto comunque.

Sul perdonare e dimenticare ci penserai.
Vediamo però cosa fa lei per farsi perdonare no?


----------



## melania (15 Settembre 2011)

Va bé..lo sappiamo: il copione è sempre lo stesso..la distanza ..la lontananza e 'ste balle qua.
Però lei ha fatto veramente una cosa strana. Ha voluto che l marito parlasse all'amante.
E' fuori copione... *non mi quadra!*


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Va bé..lo sappiamo: il copione è sempre lo stesso..la distanza ..la lontananza e 'ste balle qua.
> Però lei ha fatto veramente una cosa strana. Ha voluto che l marito parlasse all'amante.
> E' fuori copione... *non mi quadra!*


Magari mia moglie mi avesse concesso di fare due chiacchiare con l'amante....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Va bé..lo sappiamo: il copione è sempre lo stesso..la distanza ..la lontananza e 'ste balle qua.
> Però lei ha fatto veramente una cosa strana. Ha voluto che l marito parlasse all'amante.
> E' fuori copione... *non mi quadra!*


Embè che c'è di strano?
Se tu hai fiducia totale nel tuo compagno, e vuoi liberarti da una situazione che ora sta minacciando il rapporto fondamentale della tua vita, chiedi aiuto.
Melania, tu sei mia moglie.
TI amo.
Ho capito di avere fatto una cazzata.
Ti chiedo aiuto.
Melania, scusami, mi sono allontanato da te, e purtroppo mi è successo questo: aiutami a liberarmi di questa persona.
Fidati una scenatona di un marito incazzato...fa sempre effetton.
E io sentirei che lei mi ama alla follia se mi chiede di liberarla da sto qua.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è di strano?
> Se tu hai fiducia totale nel tuo compagno, e vuoi liberarti da una situazione che ora sta minacciando il rapporto fondamentale della tua vita, chiedi aiuto.
> Melania, tu sei mia moglie.
> TI amo.
> ...


Ma infatti.

Magari mia moglie si fosse comportata come la tua una volta scoperta.

No, invece lei ha addirittura alzato la voce e non mi ha MAI chiesto scusa.


----------



## melania (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari mia moglie mi avesse concesso di fare due chiacchiare con l'amante....


Appunto, nessun traditore lo concede, nemmeno il reo confesso, nemmeno il più pentito. Lei perché lo ha fatto?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Settembre 2011)

Beh dai...non è cosi allucinante eh 
Nel senso che grossomodo è uguale alla maggiorparte delle storie che si leggono qui....mia compresa.


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh dai...non è cosi allucinante eh
> Nel senso che grossomodo è uguale alla maggiorparte delle storie che si leggono qui....mia compresa.


Quoto


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Appunto, nessun traditore lo concede, nemmeno il reo confesso, nemmeno il più pentito. Lei perché lo ha fatto?


Perchè lei da sola non sa uscirne. E' fin troppo onesta, io lo avrei apprezzato.


----------



## melania (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è di strano?
> Se tu hai fiducia totale nel tuo compagno, e vuoi liberarti da una situazione che ora sta minacciando il rapporto fondamentale della tua vita, chiedi aiuto.
> Melania, tu sei mia moglie.
> TI amo.
> ...


Conte, ma scusa..
Con questo atteggiamento lei vuol sembrare una vittima, come se fosse un essere incapace di intendere che quell'altro ha soggiogato. Ma da ciò che racconta Massone non sembrerebbe così.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

I traditori fanno sempre le vittime. Altrimenti come se ne escono?


----------



## melania (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> I traditori fanno sempre le vittime. Altrimenti come se ne escono?


Sì, lo fanno è vero.
Però bisogna ragionare: io ora penso che se avessi la certezza che mio marito si sia fatto adescare come una trota all'amo, lo lascerei.
Non potrei vivere con un uomo che considero un'ameba, e infatti mi ha tradito perché l'aveva deciso, non perché gli è capitato..  Le relazioni, tutte, si instaurano e si vogliono in due, se no si tratta di altro.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Sì, lo fanno è vero.
> Però bisogna ragionare: io ora penso che se avessi la certezza che mio marito si sia fatto adescare come una trota all'amo, lo lascerei.
> Non potrei vivere con un uomo che considero un'ameba, e infatti *mi ha tradito perché l'aveva deciso, non perché gli è capitato.. * Le relazioni, tutte, si instaurano e si vogliono in due, se no si tratta di altro.


Già, quoto in pieno.
Anche se all'inizio mia moglie ci ha provato con la storia del "è capitato"...ora è più dell'idea del "ho lasciato che capitasse"


----------



## Kid (15 Settembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Sì, lo fanno è vero.
> Però bisogna ragionare: io ora penso che se avessi la certezza che mio marito si sia fatto adescare come una trota all'amo, lo lascerei.
> Non potrei vivere con un uomo che considero un'ameba, e infatti mi ha tradito perché l'aveva deciso, non perché gli è capitato..  Le relazioni, tutte, si instaurano e si vogliono in due, se no si tratta di altro.


Questo secondo me non è vero. Io ci credo che si possa essere in un momento di debolezza e lasciarsi abbagliare da una passione.


----------



## melania (15 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, quoto in pieno.
> Anche se all'inizio mia moglie ci ha provato con la storia del "è capitato"...ora è più dell'idea del "ho lasciato che capitasse"


Sì, e questo è un atteggiamento già più onesto, anche se non so se è un aggettivo che si può usare in questi ambiti.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Amare a parole è una cosa. Fare i fatti un'altra.
> 
> Lui sa bene, non tu.
> 
> Lui deve capire l'aria che tira. *Se ancora non ci riesce c'è un solo modo per sapere la verità. Indagare* e non credere sulla parola.


Indagare su cosa? ... lei ha confessato, l'ha tradito, punto.


Poi non dimentichiamo questo piccolo particolare



Massone ha detto:


> Finche un giorno di 3 mesi fa un collega mi informa controlla tua moglie qualcosa non va! Mi da la sveglia.


Eh? ... si vede che in giro qualcuno si era accorto che qualcosa non andava come doveva  l'ignaro era solo Massone ... e la relazione e' andata avanti per ben 8 mesi, cazzo!

Massone l'unica cosa che puo' e deve fare fare e' "osservare" cosa fara' lei per riscattarsi e recuperare il rapporto con il marito.


ps scusate ho problemi di connessione con la linea.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Indagare su cosa? ... *lei ha confessato, l'ha tradito, punto.


Indagare nel senso di stare attento che la redenta mogliettina non lo stia prendendo ANCORA per i fondelli...penso intendesse questo Andy


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Indagare nel senso di stare attento che la redenta mogliettina non lo stia prendendo ANCORA per i fondelli...penso intendesse questo Andy


Sì, infatti. Lei ha confessato il tradimento. Non è però *punto*.

Se lui ha ancora dubbi al proposito e definitivamente vuole avere una risposta, deve indagare.

D'altronde un suo collega lo ha messo in guardia, altrimenti come continuava la cosa?

Ora lui si deve chiedere: Visto che lei è stata in grado di mentirmi, siamo sicuri che non lo stia facendo ancora?


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2011)

Mi spiace molto Massone, però ti dico di non fidarti ancora. Il cambiamento è stato troppo repentino, e il modo in cui tua moglie sembra aver condotto il tutto (il lasciarti indizi in giro), era certamente per farsi scoprire...ma perché? Perché non riusciva a troncare o solo per punirti?
 Ne state continuando a parlare?


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Settembre 2011)

la storia di Massone è davvero emblematica. io mi chiedo quanto si debba amare una persona per sentirsi dire: "sai io scopo con un altro/a però tu sei più importante, la famiglia è più importante aiutami ad uscire da questa storia..." ho semplficato però il povero tradito si trova nella seguente condizione:
a) sapere che il proprio marito/moglie fotte come un coniglio a sua insaputa;
b) c'è pure sentimento nel senso che si sentono, sono complici ed hanno un rapporto che va ben oltre il sesso
c) mettono sulle spalle del povero tradito la responsabilità di una ricostruzione.

Ora.... va bene... tutto ma l'uomo/donna è fatto di carne ed ossa qui invece si chiede di essere santi. Ma come è possibile ricostruire su queste basi? c'è anche una forma di rispetto per il coniuge se non altro per il dolore che si è creato tradendo. a mio avviso la storia anche se prosegue è irrimediabilmente compromessa. NOn so, sarò di parte perchè non ho mai confessato ma credo proprio che se avessi confessato come ha fatto la moglie di allucinante adesso racconterei cose diverse... Concordo con i consigli del Conte, separazione, per mesi, e poi si vede qual'è l'attitudine della traditrice a ricostruire...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Massone (15 Settembre 2011)

dimenticavo un particolare lei 40 lui 60 

piu tardi vi do  le altre risposte.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la storia di Massone è davvero emblematica. io mi chiedo quanto si debba amare una persona per sentirsi dire: "sai io scopo con un altro/a però tu sei più importante, la famiglia è più importante aiutami ad uscire da questa storia..." ho semplficato però il povero tradito si trova nella seguente condizione:
> a) sapere che il proprio marito/moglie fotte come un coniglio a sua insaputa;
> b) c'è pure sentimento nel senso che si sentono, sono complici ed hanno un rapporto che va ben oltre il sesso
> *c) mettono sulle spalle del povero tradito la responsabilità di una ricostruzione.*
> ...


Il neretto lo quoto alla grande. Uno scaricabarile da guinness dei primati quello della moglie di Massone.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto lo quoto alla grande. Uno scaricabarile da guinness dei primati quello della moglie di Massone.


Una vera massonica


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto lo quoto alla grande. Uno scaricabarile da guinness dei primati quello della moglie di Massone.


Uno scaricabarile...che a me farebbe molto comodo, pur di aprire una via di trattativa, però.
Mi dispiace, ma secondo me: con ste robe, non c'è chi rompe paga ei cocci sono suoi.
C'è chi rompe rompe e i cocci sono nostri.
Poi ohi, non te ne frega niente di tua moglie?
Ah che bello mi ha tradito, ora ho la corsia preferenziale per liberarmi di lei.
Ovvio lei ha fatto una scelta.
Ora ai suoi occhi non è più la persona di prima.
Sarà difficile rispettarla come prima.

Io preferisco credere ad un amore sincero di una che mi dice...si lo so...sono una troia...ma ti amo di vero cuore...che credere ad un falso amore di una tutta perfettina.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


Io ripartirei dall'inizio del tuo post "*sposato da 20 anni, tra noi massima fiducia*
Ecco..diciamo che forse ora parlare di fiducia sarebbe una presa per il culo..però ci sono 20 anni matrimonio alle spalle. Per utilizzare un francesismo, lei ha fatto una cazzata. Vale la pena cancellare tutti questi 20 anni? Io ti consiglierei di rifletterci molto bene. 
In ogni caso sappi che non dimenticherai mai ciò che ha fatto..Potrai solo dare un'importanza diversa al gesto del tradimento mano a mano che passeranno i mesi..e poi gli anni..Il dolore si trasforma..Diventa come quelle macchie su un vestito che non noti neanche se proprio non continua a caderti l'occhio. 
Insieme si può superare. Se ami tua moglie e se non vuoi mandare all'aria 20 anni di matrimonio dalle un'altra possibilità..Ovviamente se te la senti e chiaramente se lei ti dimostra di volere la tua stessa cosa

Buscopann


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si, le scusa che accampa un traditore sono sempre più o meno le stesse. Ma quando vieni beccato con le mani nella marmellata, è normale come prima reazione dire "hai lasciato il barattolo in mezzo e ci sono finito dentro". Mettiamoci nei loro panni qualche volta!


sarebbe un ottimo passo per l'umanità cominciare ad ammettere di aver infilato le mani nella marmellata perchè non si poteva resistere. se si ricominciasse a dire la verità, a non accampare scuse puerili, a non arrampicarsi sugli specchi, a non prendere per il c**o e soprattutto a chiedere SCUSA, metà del lavoro di perdono sarebbe già fatto.

@massone, immagino il dolore, cerca conforto in qualsiasi cosa: qui, coi tuoi figli, con uno specialista... non restare in balia di questo dolore allucinante


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> ...Da allora sono passati tre mesi non vi descrivo il dolore che ho provato e lo smarrimento passando decine di notti in bianco sempre con lo stesso pensiero in testa una cosa orribile appunto allucinante.


ciao massone mi dispiace molto per quello che stai vivendo. leggendo le storie su questo forum credo di aver capito che la ricostruzione è possibile, per quanto faticosa e dolorosa... qui ci sono persone che ci sono passate, in vari modi, e sicuramente ti stanno scrivendo cose più utili di quello che potrei fare io. in bocca al lupo di cuore!


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Magari mia moglie si fosse comportata come la tua una volta scoperta.
> 
> No, invece lei ha addirittura alzato la voce e *non mi ha MAI chiesto scusa*.


 Kid, è una situazione un po' diversa la tua...


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh non sono stati vincoli che abbiano impedito di salire sulla giostra....
> 
> figurati adesso che sta ancora girando per inerzia...
> 
> ...


 Io la penso come Sterminator


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2011)

In generale, credo che incontrare, parlare, avere contatti con l'amante del proprio consorte sia una cazzata, che sia come entrare nella tana di un serpente già appostato per morderti. E le serpi si colpiscono alla testa, ma a rigorosa distanza! :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto lo quoto alla grande. Uno scaricabarile da guinness dei primati quello della moglie di Massone.


 cioè questo: c) mettono sulle spalle del povero tradito la responsabilità di una ricostruzione.
Pessimo, sono d'accordo. Le palle vanno trovate per conto proprio.


----------



## Massone (16 Settembre 2011)

Ringrazio tutti per i consigli  e le parole di conforto che avete dato.

Credo che lei abbia recepito la lezione e che la posta in gioco e' molto alta.

Da parte mia non tollererei nemmeno un piccolo sbaglio sarebbe rottura totale.

Comunque io sto in guardia figuriamoci, dopo questo piattino!

ma come dice

contepinceton

Ora ai suoi occhi non è più la persona di prima.
 Sarà difficile rispettarla come prima.


----------



## Massone (16 Settembre 2011)

ciao, si l'ho chiamato perche' me l'ha detto lei(durante un litigio acceso) ma se non me l'avesse detto lei l'avrei fatto da solo anzi sicuramente ci sarei andato di persona ma per spaccargli la faccia.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ciao, si l'ho chiamato perche' me l'ha detto lei(durante un litigio acceso) ma se non me l'avesse detto lei l'avrei fatto da solo anzi sicuramente ci sarei andato di persona ma per spaccargli la faccia.


Benissimo così.
Bravo.
Si in diretta è al fumicotone no?
Andare a spaccargli la faccia di nascosto no però, perchè se lei è ancora invaghita, passi tu per il cattivone e lui la povera vittima...sai alcune donne sono sensibili a certe demenzialità no?
E se vedi certe cose...poi la rabbia aumenta ancor di più...

Poi ficcarsi in testa certe cose aiuta no?
E' stato lui il marpione a insidiare tua moglie e lei ci è cascata.
Versione ufficiale della cosa e amen.

Bravo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


Ciao

Devo dire che non vorrei trovarmi al tuo posto, anche io sono stato tradito; ma al contrario tuo lo stesso giorno lei mi è venuta a dire tutto piangendo. cosa voglio dire ? uhmm troppo comodo per lei da subito dire voglio stare con te, eh no.. a questo punto qua ci vuole una bella pausa ed un distacco tra voi due, chiaramente prima dovete parlare, chiarire e capire ( e ricordati ma questo tu credo lo sappia la colpa non sta mai da una sola parte).  E dopo che entrambi siete sicuri di quello che volete, allora potreste o separarvi o ricominciare... Lo so lo so è facile parlare e consigliare, ognuno di noi ha dei problemi diversi inerenti a un po tutto: famiglia figli soldi parenti etc etc.... 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per i consigli  e le parole di conforto che avete dato.
> 
> *Credo che lei abbia recepito la lezione e che la posta in gioco e' molto alta.*
> 
> ...


Non è vero che ha recepito la lezione  Magari razionalmente sa cosa ha fatto e qual'è la posta in gioco...però fidati che per lo meno lo sentirà nuovamente....
Io ci sono dietro dopo 6 mesi e mezzo e giusto ieri dopo 3 mesi di silenzio c'è stata una bella telefonatina di un ora fuori lavoro dei due piccioncini...


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ciao, si l'ho chiamato perche' me l'ha detto lei(durante un litigio acceso) ma se non me l'avesse detto lei l'avrei fatto da solo anzi sicuramente ci sarei andato di persona ma per spaccargli la faccia.


Questo è strano, mia moglie NON vuole che io lo chiami.....ed effettivamente è inutile...anche se io in un paio di occasioni lo ho fatto...ma più per la rabbia del momento che altro.

Alla fine è lei che è andata con lui e non credo che l'abbia costretta con la forza...poi nel mio caso lui è pure sigle quindi problemi non se ne pone. Però è bello vedere che quando lo metti alle strette racconta balle pure lui


----------



## Andy (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Devo dire che non vorrei trovarmi al tuo posto, anche io sono stato tradito; ma al contrario tuo lo stesso giorno lei mi è venuta a dire tutto piangendo. cosa voglio dire ? uhmm troppo comodo per lei da subito dire voglio stare con te, eh no.. a questo punto qua ci vuole una bella pausa ed *un distacco tra voi due*, chiaramente prima dovete parlare, chiarire e capire ( e ricordati ma questo tu credo lo sappia la colpa non sta mai da una sola parte).  E dopo che entrambi siete sicuri di quello che volete, allora potreste o separarvi o ricominciare... Lo so lo so è facile parlare e consigliare, ognuno di noi ha dei problemi diversi inerenti a un po tutto: famiglia figli soldi parenti etc etc....
> 
> ...


Ciao, scusami se te lo chiedo, ma vorrei capire una cosa.
Molte volte, anche su questo forum, si consiglia un "distacco" con la persona che tradisce, una specie di pausa di riflessione, dopo la quale si potrebbero mettere i puntini sulle i sul rapporto.

Ora, io mi chiedo (mi pongo nella situazione in cui io sono il tradito e mia moglie fa sesso con un estraneo di cui si è invaghita): non è comodo per la traditrice? E' come se lei si prendesse 5-6-7-8 e oltre mesi di vacanza (o un anno sabbatico) sotto mio consiglio, in cui diventa libera di fare tutto quello che vuole con l'amante. 
Magari, in quei mesi, lei dovrà vivere con quell'altro una relazione completamente diversa da prima (lui è sposato per cui non ha tutto questo tempo per l'amante, oppure lui si divertiva soltanto e ore lei diventa un peso, oppure lei si accorge che senza il mordente del tradimento quell'altro non le interessa così tanto).
Naturalmente nell'ipotesi che durante il periodo di pause lei continui la sua storia con l'altro (ipotesi verosimile al 99.99% perchè alla fin fine la causa della rottura è quella, non strani cambiamenti umorali dovuti alla menopausa).
Ora, se dopo 1 anno, lei ritorna (e io non so cosa cappero lei abbia fatto con un altro uomo in un anno e mi darebbe molto fastidio) e si decide di restare insieme per il bene del matrimonio. mi chiedo, il tradito cosa dovrebbe rispondere? Davvero hanno senso queste pause di riflessione (riflessione per me perchè penso sempre a lei che scopa con un altro e che io sono stato cornuto e mazziato, e riflessione per lei che, semplicemente ha la scelta lussuosa tra *casa, famiglia, comodità, marito* e uno che le piace di più fisicamente, che magari se ha le possibilità gli da anche lui una casa, famiglia, comodità).


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2011)

Caro Niko …

Mi dispiace veramente tanto … proprio ora che le cose sembravano andassero meglio … 
Che cosa pensi di fare … parlare parole chiare con lei?
Tiri le conseguenze?

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Devo dire che non vorrei trovarmi al tuo posto, anche io sono stato tradito; ma al contrario tuo lo stesso giorno lei mi è venuta a dire tutto piangendo. cosa voglio dire ? uhmm troppo comodo per lei da subito dire voglio stare con te, eh no.. *a questo punto qua ci vuole una bella pausa ed un distacco tra voi due*, chiaramente prima dovete parlare, chiarire e capire ( e ricordati ma questo tu credo lo sappia la colpa non sta mai da una sola parte).  E dopo che entrambi siete sicuri di quello che volete, allora potreste o separarvi o ricominciare... Lo so lo so è facile parlare e consigliare, ognuno di noi ha dei problemi diversi inerenti a un po tutto: famiglia figli soldi parenti etc etc....
> 
> ...


Giusto, nel mio caso anche se non ci siamo separati realmente, c'è stato comunque un distacco totale per circa 3-4 mesi...in pratica eravamo come coinquilini...e che si parlavano pure poco


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2011)

Infatti, Andy …

Come persona sono calma, tranquilla … ma il semplice fatto che ci sia qualcosa da riflettere chiuderei la porta. 
Insopportabile per me quest’idea. 

Ho i miei limiti … 

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Niko …
> 
> Mi dispiace veramente tanto … proprio ora che le cose sembravano andassero meglio …
> Che cosa pensi di fare … parlare parole chiare con lei?
> ...


Le parole chiare con lei le ho fatte subito e dopo 2 piccole balle iniziali cercando di dire che era una chiamata per fini di lavoro alla fine mi ha detto che è stata come una telefonata ad un amico....Io le credo...perché ho i miei metodi e SO che mi ha detto la verità...

Effettivamente era iniziata come telefonata di lavoro, però poi il coglione ci ha pure provato a fare domande anche esplicite sulla nostra vita sessuale e altro e provava a lanciare messaggi tipo "quando ci vediamo" "quando è che andiamo li" "discorsi sul VERO AMORE"....ma lei glissava elegantemente....alla fine lui ha finito per parlare del più e del meno

Insomma, quello che mi ha detto corrispondeva alla verità e soprattutto è stata lei a voler iniziare il discorso. Mi ha detto cose che aspettavo di sentire da mesi (sempre col contagocce eh...sia chiaro ) e comunque lei ora è diversa rispetto ad allora.

Diciamo che mi infastidisce non poco che si sentano anche solo come amici (anche se a lui dell'amicizia non importava poi tanto eh) e glielo ho detto con una scenata memorabile...effettivamente non mi ha raccontato balle e da parte sua la chiamata era priva di coinvolgimento sentimentale...però mi ci sono incazzato un casino lo stesso


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ciao, si l'ho chiamato perche' me l'ha detto lei(durante un litigio acceso) ma se non me l'avesse detto lei l'avrei fatto da solo anzi sicuramente ci sarei andato di persona ma per spaccargli la faccia.


Ciao Massone.spiace leggerti,anche se io sono dall'altra parte della barricata.
Sbagliatissimo parlare con l'altro,tu non devi neanche sapere che faccia abbia,piuttosto sappi che...il capo del personale non e'contento di avere queste storie in azienda,sapendo il casino forse chiama il tipo e gli fa'un c....cosi',sai che loro sono bravissimi a farlo.
Tempo 1minuto la storia termina,perche'se lui non e'l'ad della societa',con il cavolo che rischia il posto.
Non fidarti di lei,questa e'una droga,non si finisce mai.
Io al posto dell'amante,purtroppo sono come lui,mollo la donna in zero secondi,una capito che tu sai.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benissimo così.
> Bravo.
> Si in diretta è al fumicotone no?
> Andare a spaccargli la faccia di nascosto no però, perchè se lei è ancora invaghita, passi tu per il cattivone e lui la povera vittima...sai alcune donne sono sensibili a certe demenzialità no?
> ...


Ecco vedi? Stavolta sono daccordo con te 
Però in certi momenti non ragioni con la testa ma solo con il testosterone e li spaccare qualche faccia potrebbe dare una momentanea, ma notevole, soddisfazione


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Le parole chiare con lei le ho fatte subito e dopo 2 piccole balle iniziali cercando di dire che era una chiamata per fini di lavoro alla fine mi ha detto che è stata come una telefonata ad un amico....Io le credo...perché ho i miei metodi e SO che mi ha detto la verità...
> 
> Effettivamente era iniziata come telefonata di lavoro, però poi il coglione ci ha pure provato a fare domande anche esplicite sulla nostra vita sessuale e altro e provava a lanciare messaggi tipo "quando ci vediamo" "quando è che andiamo li" "discorsi sul VERO AMORE"....ma lei glissava elegantemente....alla fine lui ha finito per parlare del più e del meno
> 
> ...



Caro Niko,
ammiro molto la tua calma e determinatezza … 

se è andata così allora chapeau a tua moglie, che non si è lasciata coinvolgere dal discorso. 

Lo posso dire? … Co***ne lui!!! Spero per te e per tua moglie, che lui abbia capito che non è più il caso … 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Anch’io volevo parlare con l’amante del mio compagno … 
Trovo sia normale … ansi, in alcuni casi necessario! 

Questa regola del cavolo chi la posta, che non bisogna in nessun caso incontrare l’altra parte?

sienne


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Anch’io volevo parlare con l’amante del mio compagno …
> Trovo sia normale … ansi, in alcuni casi necessario!
> ...


Non hai capito: è per la loro incolumità.


----------



## melania (16 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ciao, scusami se te lo chiedo, ma vorrei capire una cosa.
> Molte volte, anche su questo forum, si consiglia un "distacco" con la persona che tradisce, una specie di pausa di riflessione, dopo la quale si potrebbero mettere i puntini sulle i sul rapporto.
> 
> Ora, io mi chiedo (mi pongo nella situazione in cui io sono il tradito e mia moglie fa sesso con un estraneo di cui si è invaghita): non è comodo per la traditrice? E' come se lei si prendesse 5-6-7-8 e oltre mesi di vacanza (o un anno sabbatico) sotto mio consiglio, in cui diventa libera di fare tutto quello che vuole con l'amante.
> ...


Ciao Andy,
io credo davvero che dopo un tradimento sia utile separarsi. Ti spiego perché anche se io non ho potuto farlo. Non ho potuto perché sono venuta a sapere della relazione quando era già finita da molto tempo, e in quel momento fra mio marito e me le cose non andavano male. Quando ho scoperto tutto e si è scatenato l'inferno mio marito ha minacciato e poi ha cercato di farsi del male. Ho avuto paura, ho visto il film della mia vita con un rimorso eterno per me stessa e per mio figlio. Insomma io non mi sono separata ma credo lo stesso che serva.
Serve al tradito per fare ordine e spazio nella sua testa a capire se può star meglio senza chi gli ha procurato tanto dolore. Infine serve anche al traditore,che se ne ha voglia può cominciare una relazione diversa con l'amante. In questo caso però la relazione perderà la scossa adrenalinica che dà la clandestinità. Chissà se l'amante quando è a casa stanco dopo una giornata di lavoro e si mette ai piedi le ciabatte :tv::gabinetto:conserva sempre il suo fascino e il suo appeal. Io sono convinta di no. Chissà che molti non scoprano così che gran cazzata hanno fatto.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito: è per la loro incolumità.


Ciao,

Sì, ma una volta scoperti … cosa c’è da nascondere?
Paura che l’amante faccia la storia più grossa di quella che è o ha raccontato?

Incolumità de che?

Sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2011)

*Mhhhh*

Eccone n'altro!!!!Massone l'allucinante sei solo tu..........!Hai dormito per mesi....io direi per anni......e tua moglie intanto andava avanti a extradosi di cefalo.....poi un giorno chissà come chissà perchè ti svegli...e...  e...e.. e fai il rambo....spacco quà e spacco là......!Intanto piantala perchè a giudicare dal tuo scritto la prima pizza che vola è la tua.....poi non vedo perchè prendersela con uno che si è giustamente approfittato di una donna FACILE....!!Dovresti prendertela con la tua mogliettina....accompagnarla con estremo garbo alla porta......e chiudere questa triste storia.....!!!


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Niko,
> ammiro molto la tua calma e determinatezza …
> 
> se è andata così allora chapeau a tua moglie, che non si è lasciata coinvolgere dal discorso.
> ...


Lo puoi dire si...glielo hodetto pure io stamattina con un bel sms di buongiorno...ovviamente lui ha risposto con balla che trattavasi esclusivamente di lavoro come da manuale e pure da incazzato...quando ha saputo che ho parlato con mia moglie e quindi so che racconta minchiate...non ha più risposto...che strano


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Sì, ma una volta scoperti … cosa c’è da nascondere?
> Paura che l’amante faccia la storia più grossa di quella che è o ha raccontato?
> ...


Quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie, all'inizio feci di tutto per poterlo vedere. Per prima cosa avrei voluto chiedergli quante altre balle mi aveva raccontato mia moglie e come seconda... dargli un bel pugno sul naso, così senza tante manfrine. Ecco, sul secondo punto ho ancora qualche rimorso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ciao, scusami se te lo chiedo, ma vorrei capire una cosa.
> Molte volte, anche su questo forum, si consiglia un "distacco" con la persona che tradisce, una specie di pausa di riflessione, dopo la quale si potrebbero mettere i puntini sulle i sul rapporto.
> 
> Ora, io mi chiedo (mi pongo nella situazione in cui io sono il tradito e mia moglie fa sesso con un estraneo di cui si è invaghita): non è comodo per la traditrice? E' come se lei si prendesse 5-6-7-8 e oltre mesi di vacanza (o un anno sabbatico) sotto mio consiglio, in cui diventa libera di fare tutto quello che vuole con l'amante.
> ...


Ciao, la pausa se leggi bene dovrebbe essere fatta dopo che la coppia ha parlato, dopo che entrambi si confrontano, la pausa dovrebbe servire se si chiama pausa appunto a riflettere, la traditrice/ore si spera non continui la "scopata" col tizio/a che cacchio di pausa sarebbe scusa? se continua a farsi l'amante allora ha già deciso non pensi ? Dopo il tradimento si spera che il tradito capisca quanto è stato bastardo! e che abbia a questo punto la capacita di prima confrontarsi col partner e poi prendersi entrambi la possibilità di pensare a mente " serena" ( si fa per dire serena). 

Ciao

Claudio.


----------



## Andy (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao, la pausa se leggi bene dovrebbe essere fatta dopo che la coppia ha parlato, dopo che entrambi si confrontano, la pausa dovrebbe servire se si chiama pausa appunto a riflettere,* la traditrice/ore si spera non continui la "scopata" col tizio/a che cacchio di pausa sarebbe scusa?* se continua a farsi l'amante allora ha già deciso non pensi ? Dopo il tradimento si spera che il tradito capisca quanto è stato bastardo! e che abbia a questo punto la capacita di prima confrontarsi col partner e poi prendersi entrambi la possibilità di pensare a mente " serena" ( si fa per dire serena).
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Claudio.


Il punto focale è il grassetto: si spera che la traditrice non continui. Per definizione un traditore è una persona per la quale la fiducia non assume nessun valore.
Poi se continua a farsi l'amante certo che ha già deciso; ha deciso così: vediamo come è vivere con l'amante, se va male mio marito è disposto a discutere con me.
Mmmm... io ritengo che la cosa migliore sia discutere al momento (la cosa migliore per il tradito): o *in *o *out*.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Massone!

Io ammiro sempre molto quelli come te che, pur avendo il grembiulino, la squadra e il compasso, vengono colti alla sprovvista dalle vicende molto meno che trascendentali.
Cervello e fregola sono le due ruote di un asse il cui diffenziale non è autobloccante, e quando uno dei due comincia a ruotare libero e senza appiglio, l'altro si ferma.
Qui non si discute di fisica quantistica ascetica ma di assalti alle pudenda, quindi è facile intuire quale sia la sottosezione comportamentale umana ad essere immobilizzata.
Se hai una trazione integrale potresti pensare di andare a trainare con un bel canapo l'utilitaria di tua moglie, impantanata durante il suo imboscamento palustre, se non ce l'hai, potreste rischiare di trovarvi invischiati nella melma entrambi.
Ma la palude non è in un luogo lontano dove lei si è recata per sbaglio o per curiosità, nè puoi piantare cartelli di divieto od innalzare alte staccionate perchè nessuno ci si inpantani più.
Essa è tutta intorno a te, fuori dalla finestra, fuoriesce dalla cornetta del telefono, è attaccata alle tue scarpe e dorme nell'altra metà del tuo letto.
E uno sbaglio c'è sicuramente, che duri da otto mesi oppure da vent'anni, starà a te scoprirlo.
Se vorrai.

Potrai essere felice ancora, anche così, come le sanguisughe e le blatte.
Ma nel fango non ci si sente puliti, mai.

Prova con la candeggina.

Ciao!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il punto focale è il grassetto: si spera che la traditrice non continui. Per definizione un traditore è una persona per la quale la fiducia non assume nessun valore.
> Poi se continua a farsi l'amante certo che ha già deciso; ha deciso così: vediamo come è vivere con l'amante, se va male mio marito è disposto a discutere con me.
> Mmmm... io ritengo che la cosa migliore sia discutere al momento (la cosa migliore per il tradito): o *in *o *out*.


Uhm .... per quello che scrivi tu, sembra che un'errore non si possa commettere. ed a questo punto direi: ti saluto e buonanotte!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2011)

*No*

No certi errori non andrebbero commessi...sopratutto quelli dove a pagare il prezzo deve esser una persona ignara che ha come unica colpa l'essersi messa con uno squallido egoista o squallida egoista....!!!Errori un corno.......


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Uhm .... per quello che scrivi tu, sembra *che un'errore *non si possa commettere. ed a questo punto direi: ti saluto e buonanotte!!


dipende dal tipo di errore!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dal tipo di errore!


il tradimento ?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> il tradimento ?


Simy la mia a questo punto la frase di prima diventa una provocazione.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dal tipo di errore!


Il tradimento non è un errore, bensì una sostanza stupefacente che si usa per sballarsi quando le cose col partner vanno male.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No certi errori non andrebbero commessi...sopratutto quelli dove a pagare il prezzo deve esser una persona ignara che ha come unica colpa l'essersi messa con uno squallido egoista o squallida egoista....!!!Errori un corno.......


Ne riparliamo quando a commettere un errore sarai tu. Ma ricordati che per errore non s'intende soltanto il tradimento, ma tante e tante altre cose : l'insegnamento ai figli. la disponibilità sociale, e chi più ne ha ne metta.( Sono un tradito oscuro ;-)  )


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Simy la mia a questo punto la frase di prima diventa una provocazione.


Guarda dipende...io sono stata tradita e la prima volta ho perdonato considerandolo "un errore" appunto.... ma ora non credo che il tradimento possa essere considerato un errore...forse lo è nel momento in cui succede una sola volta...quando fai la cazzata e te ne penti seduta stante...quando diventa una relazione parallela non può essere considerato un errore


----------



## stellanuova (16 Settembre 2011)

Anche se le storie di tradimenti sembrano tutte uguali in realtà hanno dei
tratti comuni ma le reazioni dei protagonisti sono diverse.
In certi casi una pausa di riflessione puo' fare bene, in altri è meglio parlarne
e continuare a farlo oppure parlarne e poi tacere, dipende dalle persone e
dal rapporto di coppia.
Ci sono persone che quando vengono scoperte lasciano l'amante in un nano secondo,
altre non riescono perchè l'infatuazione è forte e hanno bisogno di più tempo per
rimettere i piedi per terra.

Prima di fare scelte definitive come separarsi, lasciare la casa è bene valutare se
c'è ancora qualcosa, poco o molto da salvare.
E' difficile ri-dare fiducia ad un traditore ma non impossibile.
Sarà che io non ragiono tutto bianco o tutto nero, dal bianco al nero ci sono tante
belle sfumature di grigio


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Anche se le storie di tradimenti sembrano tutte uguali in realtà hanno dei
> tratti comuni ma le reazioni dei protagonisti sono diverse.
> In certi casi una pausa di riflessione puo' fare bene, in altri è meglio parlarne
> e continuare a farlo oppure parlarne e poi tacere, dipende dalle persone e
> ...


Si, grossomodo quoto.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Anche se le storie di tradimenti sembrano tutte uguali in realtà hanno dei
> tratti comuni ma le reazioni dei protagonisti sono diverse.
> In certi casi una pausa di riflessione puo' fare bene, in altri è meglio parlarne
> e continuare a farlo oppure parlarne e poi tacere, dipende dalle persone e
> ...


Quoto, anche se le storie sono sempre sullo stesso stile, le reazioni di tradito e traditore sono diverse.

Ridare fiducia? E' MOLTO difficile...io ancora non ci riesco ne so se ci riuscirò mai.


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se le storie sono sempre sullo stesso stile, le reazioni di tradito e traditore sono diverse.
> 
> Ridare fiducia? E' MOLTO difficile...io ancora non ci riesco ne so se ci riuscirò mai.


Il punto è che si sbaglia all'inizio, dando fiducia a prescindere ad un essere umano, che per natura è egoista e vulnerabile a pulsioni.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Il punto è che si sbaglia all'inizio, dando fiducia a prescindere ad un essere umano, che per natura è egoista e vulnerabile a pulsioni.


Si vero, ora lo ho capito anch'io


----------



## stellanuova (16 Settembre 2011)

Il punto è che si sbaglia all'inizio, dando fiducia a prescindere ad un essere umano, che per natura è egoista e vulnerabile a pulsioni.

Bravo ! E' proprio così ed io per natura sono sempre diffidente 
La tranvata fa male ma non ho mai pensato, in 23 anni, di aver sposato un santo ....


----------



## Kid (16 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Il punto è che si sbaglia all'inizio, dando fiducia a prescindere ad un essere umano, che per natura è egoista e vulnerabile a pulsioni.
> 
> Bravo ! E' proprio così ed io per natura sono sempre diffidente
> La tranvata fa male ma non ho mai pensato, in 23 anni, di aver sposato un santo ....


Pensa che in principio credevo che il santo fossi io... per poi accorgermi che non lo era nessuno dei due!


----------



## MarcoP (16 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Anche se le storie di tradimenti sembrano tutte uguali in realtà hanno dei
> tratti comuni ma le reazioni dei protagonisti sono diverse.
> In certi casi una pausa di riflessione puo' fare bene, in altri è meglio parlarne
> e continuare a farlo oppure parlarne e poi tacere, dipende dalle persone e
> ...


Stellanuova concordo pienamente con quello che hai scritto (da psicologa).
Aggiungerei solo che, per poter ripartire, ci vuole veramente molto impegno da parte di tutti e due i partner.
I primi tempi ci saranno sicuramente alcuni momenti di avvilimento ma con convinzione, trasparenza e buona volontà nulla sarà impossibile.
La fiducia, è vero ci vorrà tempo, ma lavorandoci sopra anche quella ritornerà!


----------



## Desert Rose (16 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Sposato da 20 anni con figli lei lavora, tra noi massima fiducia.
> 
> Per allargamento azienda arrivano nuovi capi.
> Premesso che mia moglie e' una bella donna, lui la nota... il nuovo capo a detta di lei si recava ogni giorno sul suo posto di lavoro poiche' lui(pure sposato con figli) aveva ufficio in altra sede.
> ...


Si deve essere stato dolorossissimo, certe batoste sono dure da superare, ma almeno prova a pensare che hai la situazione chiara e ora conduci tu il gioco. Se saprai perdonarla avete una possibilità, ma ora anche tua moglie sa che il vostro futuro dipende anche da te, non è più la sola a dettare le regole. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Massone!
> 
> Io ammiro sempre molto quelli come te che, pur avendo il grembiulino, la squadra e il compasso, vengono colti alla sprovvista dalle vicende molto meno che trascendentali.
> Cervello e fregola sono le due ruote di un asse il cui diffenziale non è autobloccante, e quando uno dei due comincia a ruotare libero e senza appiglio, l'altro si ferma.
> ...


Scusami ma non resisto!!! madòò mi hai rotto i cuscinetti a palle!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda dipende...io sono stata tradita e la prima volta ho perdonato considerandolo "un errore" appunto.... ma ora non credo che il tradimento possa essere considerato un errore...forse lo è nel momento in cui succede una sola volta...quando fai la cazzata e te ne penti seduta stante...quando diventa una relazione parallela non può essere considerato un errore


Ciao simy, la penso esattamente come te!! Però è facile dire questo, che ne so io che tipo di rapporto ha ognuno di noi col partner? chi mi da il potere o la ragione di poter dire ok seduta stante si è pentito/a quindi la/o puo essere perdonato? Ho imparato bene la lezione simy ed è meglio che a questo punto dica: dovrei essere un tradito in cui la moglie lo ha cornificato per mesi per poter rispondere. e nonostante tutto direi sempre ognuno di noi è diverso dagli altri!! e si comporta diversamente dagli altri in determinate situazioni. ( Ho molta stima di me stesso simy ma ho imparato a non dare nulla per scontato, ho le mie idee e convinzioni, ma queste so che col tempo e con gli eventi potrebbero cambiare.

Ciao

Claudio.


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao simy, la penso esattamente come te!! Però è facile dire questo, che ne so io che tipo di rapporto ha ognuno di noi col partner? chi mi da il potere o la ragione di poter dire ok seduta stante si è pentito/a quindi la/o puo essere perdonato? Ho imparato bene la lezione simy ed è meglio che a questo punto dica: dovrei essere un tradito in cui la moglie lo ha cornificato per mesi per poter rispondere. e nonostante tutto direi sempre ognuno di noi è diverso dagli altri!! e si comporta diversamente dagli altri in determinate situazioni. ( Ho molta stima di me stesso simy ma ho imparato a non dare nulla per scontato, ho le mie idee e convinzioni, ma queste so che col tempo e con gli eventi potrebbero cambiare.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Claudio.


è vero, hai ragione.
ma io infatti ti ha dato una definizione "generale" dell'errore per come lo intendo io!
poi nel momento in cui sono stata tradita ti assicuro che ho reagito esattamente al contrario di come credevo avrei reagito in alcune situazioni. 
è facile dare giudizi dall'esterno ed è facile generalizzare....purtoppo alcune situzioni bisogna viverle per capirle


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero, hai ragione.
> ma io infatti ti ha dato una definizione "generale" dell'errore per come lo intendo io!
> poi nel momento in cui sono stata tradita ti assicuro che ho reagito esattamente al contrario di come credevo avrei reagito in alcune situazioni.
> è facile dare giudizi dall'esterno ed è facile generalizzare....purtoppo alcune situzioni bisogna viverle per capirle


Tutte le situazioni andrebbero vissute per essere capite...no?


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutte le situazioni andrebbero vissute per essere capite...no?


certo!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> certo!


E chi non le vive non può giudicare.


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi non le vive non può giudicare.


ovvio! è facile sputare sentenze! siamo tutti bravi a giudicare senza sapere


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Anch’io volevo parlare con l’amante del mio compagno …
> Trovo sia normale … ansi, in alcuni casi necessario!
> ...


 Non è che se uno reagisce in un modo diverso da te, allora diventa un comportamento del cavolo ... o "regola del cavolo" :blank:


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusami ma non resisto!!! madòò mi hai rotto i cuscinetti a palle!!!!!


Ciao Claudio!

A me la gente come te fa tanta tenerezza!
Quando vi tenete accanto un cagnolino abbastanza pacioccone o con gli occhi languidi metto anche più volentieri 50 centesimi nel vostro cappello unto...

Va' e vivi felice!

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2011)

Cazzo, lei si che ci sa fare...pur di non rimanere con le chiappe a terra si fa risbattere dal marito che ha tradito piagnucolando come una bambina che ha rotto il vaso della nonna. Sinceramente? Tua mogllie è patetica e ti ha dato in pasto l'amante sapendo che da lui non avrebbe avuto mai nulla, se non il suo piacevole (per lei) salsicciotto. Svegliati, tua moglie ti usa!!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo, lei si che ci sa fare...pur di non rimanere con le chiappe a terra si fa risbattere dal marito che ha tradito piagnucolando come una bambina che ha rotto il vaso della nonna. Sinceramente? Tua mogllie è patetica e ti ha dato in pasto l'amante sapendo che da lui non avrebbe avuto mai nulla, se non il suo piacevole (per lei) salsicciotto. Svegliati, tua moglie ti usa!!!


Speriamo che sappia almeno lavare bene il grembiulino.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Massone (17 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, il fatto che me l'abbia fatta non c'e dubbio se no non staremmo qui a parlarne .
Ho voluto rendervi  comunque partecipi per avere dei pareri piu' ampi delle mie vedute.
IO avevo gia capito  come stanno veramente le cose che molti di voi hanno intuito perfettammente.
Volevo anche specificare che non la cosidero piu' mia moglie ma la madre dei mie 3 figli  ed e' proprio per loro se non l'ho ancora accompagnata fuori la porta.
........... pero'  per adesso..... la voglio usare un po io.............


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Massone, di frasi così ne ho sentite troppe, le tipiche frasi di chi vuol credere di aver vinto...avendo perso. Vuoi vincere del tutto??? Dì a tua moglie quel che davvero pensi di lei, usa le parole più cattive, falla piangere e piangere e piangere e fallo per lungo tempo e quando questa rabbia ti sarà finita, forse tu ne uscirai fuori, ma tutto questo deve passare per una marea di lacrime della traditrice.


----------



## Massone (17 Settembre 2011)

No non ho vinto un bel niente ho perso!

Ma neanche lei ha vinto e forse ha perso piu di me.

Nessuno ha vinto abbiamo perso tutti.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> No non ho vinto un bel niente ho perso!
> 
> Ma neanche lei ha vinto e forse ha perso piu di me.
> 
> Nessuno ha vinto abbiamo perso tutti.


Carissimo, ma è lei solo che deve perdere qualcosa, non tu, si chiama prencipio di responsabilità. Sfogati, sii stronzo ma comunque presente nella sua vita, rendile alcuni momenti così pesanti da farla piangere ed altri così  belli da farla sorridere..sii padrone della tua vita, non pensare che perchè lei sia tua moglie tu le debba qualcosa, tu non le devi nulla dal tradimento in poi, quello che le darai è solo un tuo dono...e lei deve saperlo e non darlo per scontato. Mai dovrà dirti che tu devi fare qualcosa, mai dovrà  mettere bocca dentro le tue scelte di vita, solo perchè tu sei parte lesa e lei no. Poi con il tempo tu magari sarai più buono con lei, e magari lei avrà imparato a non darti per scontato e non dire fregnacce del genere che magari si sentiva poco desiderata o tutte quelle fregnacce da traditrice.
Vivi sapendo di vivere fai qualcosa per la tua famiglia, ma allo stesso tempo fa qualcosa per te pur sapendo che togli a lei qualcosa, è giiusto così per un certo periodo, perchè dentro non devi implodere nulla.


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

daniele, per inciso, possono piangere per giorni e ridursi in uno stato pietoso, ma si risolleveranno, si giustificheranno e andranno avanti ugualmente. gli sfoghi che proponi tu fanno più male a noi, che siamo sensibili, irruenti, sanguigni e veraci, più che a loro, che hanno il cuore foderato di amianto 
fai un sorriso dani, mi fai patire a volte


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Tesla, chi tradisce ha sentimenti, non credere, se riesci distruggere quelli scoprirai il pianto più forte della tua vita. Prova a mettere in discussione il loro amore prma del tradimento, prova a farlo e scoprirai che sarà spesso difeso a spada tratta...ma ad una persona fa male che si metta in dubbio i suoi sentimenti se davvvero onesti e reali, Dio se fa male, può piangere per anni e persino diventare aggressiva.
Tesla, se vuoi far del male serio ad una persona devi togliergli le sue basi...dopo diventa  una barchetta al vento, po magari troverà una posizione di equilibrio, ma piangerà sempre per quello che era e per quello che non è più, se  ha solo un minimo di sentimenti umani.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, ma è lei solo che deve perdere qualcosa, non tu, si chiama prencipio di responsabilità. Sfogati, sii stronzo ma comunque presente nella sua vita, rendile alcuni momenti così pesanti da farla piangere ed altri così  belli da farla sorridere..sii padrone della tua vita, non pensare che perchè lei sia tua moglie tu le debba qualcosa, tu non le devi nulla dal tradimento in poi, quello che le darai è solo un tuo dono...e lei deve saperlo e non darlo per scontato. Mai dovrà dirti che tu devi fare qualcosa, mai dovrà  mettere bocca dentro le tue scelte di vita, solo perchè tu sei parte lesa e lei no. Poi con il tempo tu magari sarai più buono con lei, e magari lei avrà imparato a non darti per scontato e non dire fregnacce del genere che magari si sentiva poco desiderata o tutte quelle fregnacce da traditrice.
> Vivi sapendo di vivere fai qualcosa per la tua famiglia, ma allo stesso tempo fa qualcosa per te pur sapendo che togli a lei qualcosa, è giiusto così per un certo periodo, perchè dentro non devi implodere nulla.


Piccolissimo particolare Daniele, ma infimo eh?
Da tutto quel che ha scritto Massone si evince che lui AMA sua moglie, non ODIA sua moglie.
Chi ama, non trova proprio NESSUNISSIMO PIACERE a far soffrire l'oggetto del proprio amore, e sai perchè?
Poi ti tocca vederlo stare male, e dentro dato che AMI, senti un male cane.

E mi è capitato di dover fare delle scuse, anche se come argutamente osserva il divino Lothar, il conte ha sempre ragione, nel mio scusarmi l'altra ha colto un dispiacere così grande, che si finì tra le risate, perchè era lei alla fine a dire...ehi buono buono, non è successo nulla, hai solo sbagliato, ehi...ma com'è che sono io che finisco per consolare te, guarda che casomai insomma...

Se ami una persona e le fai del male, quando te ne avvedi o scorgi il suo dispiacere, ti si amplifica dentro il doppio.
Se non te ne frega niente, può anche crepare e manco te ne accorgi no?


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Se impari a dividere sentimenti con ragion di stato (in questo caso serenità interiore), sei disposto a guerre pur di non soccombere. Che dire, il mio migliore amico adorerebbe dire alla sua convivente si ad ogni sua idea, solo per farla felice, ma dice no a circa tutto...per poterne discutere e non finire ad essere lo Yes Man per  il futuro, è una dura lotta, ma bisogna pur farla. Qundi chi ama non agisce sempre per la felicità della persona amata, ma agisce per mantenere il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tesla, chi tradisce ha sentimenti, non credere, se riesci distruggere quelli scoprirai il pianto più forte della tua vita. Prova a mettere in discussione il loro amore prma del tradimento, prova a farlo e scoprirai che sarà spesso difeso a spada tratta...ma ad una persona fa male che si metta in dubbio i suoi sentimenti se davvvero onesti e reali, Dio se fa male, può piangere per anni e persino diventare aggressiva.
> Tesla, se vuoi far del male serio ad una persona devi togliergli le sue basi...dopo diventa  una barchetta al vento, po magari troverà una posizione di equilibrio, ma piangerà sempre per quello che era e per quello che non è più, se  ha solo un minimo di sentimenti umani.


mah, la mia è la storia di un doppio tradimento con la stessa persona; nel senso che lei aveva preso una sbandata non ancora "agita", io l'ho scoperta e lasciata.  sono sparita per un mese e mezzo, passato questo tempo mi ha cercata nuovamente, abbiamo cercato di ricostruire con immenso dolore da parte mia e durante questo "processo" di rinascita ti posso assicurare che in un'occasione o due ho vomitato tutta la mia rabbia, disperazione, dolore. ho toccato ogni punto, ogni ferita, scatenando in lei un pianto allucinante e irrefrenabile. mi ha detto di averle fatto del male (ahahhahahahah) di averla fatta vergognare e sentire sporca.
8 mesi dopo, tanti bla bla bla e tante dichiarazioni di amore/affetto imperituro e mi ha tradita nuovamente in situazione millemila volte più vergognosa 
lacrime....  puha!


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Tesla, che ti posso dire! Semplicemente è una merda umana, adesso lo sai, spero che le hai dettoo il suo giusto e che l'hai fatta sentire ancor più sporca. Ma fidati, non è con due vomitate addosso che una persona si sente sporca, è con atteggiamenti ben mirati e sul lungo tempo che si sente sporca, lurida ed anche verminosa. 
Del resto, io sono convinto che seppur un poco, anche i traditori hanno sentimenti umani...suvvia, usiamoli, sono quelli la loro debolezza, poiogni traditore è "cannon fodder", sacrificabile sull'altare del proprio benessere interiore, più difficile se  ci sono i figli, perchè devi tenerti vicino quella persona derelitta che ogni tanto stimerai come una merda.


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

qualche soddisfazione me la sono levata, ma sai le parole contano per quello che sono...aria.
se una persona arriva a tramare, mentire, sorridere senza cuore ma solo con qualche muscolo, il che vuol dire che potrebbe farlo anche col sedere con un adeguato allenamento, vuol dire che sentimenti da scalfire (o orgoglio, o dignità) ce ne sono pochi. 
secondariamente resta il fatto che quando si tira una bordata si è soggetti al rinculo e a tutte quelle macerie che il nostro proiettile ha provocato. in genere le macerie piombano in testa anche a chi la bordata l'ha tirata (solo in questo caso però, diciamo che è un'artiglieria non esente da pericoli)


----------



## Massone (17 Settembre 2011)

@Daniele  in un certo qual modo la penso come te, da noi si dice (la devi schiattare in cuorp) ti posso assicurare che l'ho fatta piangere ed anche molto ma questo i giorni successivi alla scoperta poi ho dovuto darmi una calmata per via dei bambini che purtroppo molte volte erano presenti alle discussioni in quando stavo per compromettere la loro stabilita' affettiva.

Ti dico solo che e' mancata sul lavoro per 15 gg anche perche' la sua bellezza era diventata cadaverica.
Inoltre mi sono sfogato di tutto quello non mi andava di lei e gli ho vomitato addosso 20 anni di rompimenti di co---oni.

E gli ho pure detto che da me non deve aspettarsi piu' niente e che si era pignorata il futuro ed altre cose ancora piu' infere.

Adesso quando si rivolge a me per chiedermi qualcosa lo fa con voce molto sottile ed e’ anche molto garbata.

@ il conte ha sempre ragione 

e' vero l'amavo le  volevo bene ma adesso la sua immagine si e’ notevolmente affievolita.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Perfetto Massone, adesso devi ognitanto rimettere in riga la mugliera traditrice per farla tornare nel limbo di sudditanza per un periodo alquanto lungo...in futuro potrai farle riguadagnare la sua posizione a tuo pari, ma ovvio, ci vuole del tempo.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> @Daniele  in un certo qual modo la penso come te, da noi si dice (la devi schiattare in cuorp) ti posso assicurare che l'ho fatta piangere ed anche molto ma questo i giorni successivi alla scoperta *poi ho dovuto darmi una calmata per via dei bambini che purtroppo molte volte erano presenti alle discussioni in quando stavo per compromettere la loro stabilita' affettiva.*
> Ti dico solo che e' mancata sul lavoro per 15 gg anche perche' la sua bellezza era diventata cadaverica.
> Inoltre mi sono sfogato di tutto quello non mi andava di lei e gli ho vomitato addosso 20 anni di rompimenti di co---oni.
> 
> ...


Molto sbagliato fare scenate di quel genere davanti ai bambini (se dici bambini deduco siano piccoli)...non c'entrano nulla loro.

Ma lei invece non ha provato la carta del farti sentire in colpa per il suo gesto? Tipo "mi trascuravi", "non contavo più nulla" "pensavo non mi volessi più"  A me lo ha fatto e leggo qui che molto spesso è cosi anche per altri.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, ma è lei solo che deve perdere qualcosa, non tu, si chiama prencipio di responsabilità. Sfogati, sii stronzo ma comunque presente nella sua vita, rendile alcuni momenti così pesanti da farla piangere ed altri così  belli da farla sorridere..sii padrone della tua vita, non pensare che perchè lei sia tua moglie tu le debba qualcosa, tu non le devi nulla dal tradimento in poi, quello che le darai è solo un tuo dono...e lei deve saperlo e non darlo per scontato. Mai dovrà dirti che tu devi fare qualcosa, mai dovrà  mettere bocca dentro le tue scelte di vita, solo perchè tu sei parte lesa e lei no. Poi con il tempo tu magari sarai più buono con lei, e magari lei avrà imparato a non darti per scontato e non dire fregnacce del genere che magari si sentiva poco desiderata o tutte quelle fregnacce da traditrice.
> Vivi sapendo di vivere fai qualcosa per la tua famiglia, ma allo stesso tempo fa qualcosa per te pur sapendo che togli a lei qualcosa, è giiusto così per un certo periodo, perchè dentro non devi implodere nulla.


Ehhh ? ma che stai a dire Daniele ? sono d'accordo sul fatto che all'inizio si debba parlare, di debba dire tutto gridare piangere esternare fare del male parlando x sfogare quella rabbia repressa che ti ha fatto capire che tu non sei il centro dell'universo per lei!! ( e che ognuno di noi non è al centro dell'universo, perchè siamo umani , perchè possiamo sbagliare ed altro ancora.. ). Ma nell'attimo in cui rimani col partner non puoi e non devi rimuginare e sentirti padrone della sua vita o di rinfacciare sempre, non puoi sentirti migliore perchè altrimenti non avrebbe senso stare con una persona che non rispetti, devi andare avanti e seguire quel percorso con lei/lui che ti starà accanto riacquistando la fiducia ( difficile ma fattibile) . Mi stai facendo ricordare una cosa Daniele, una cosa triste molto triste. quando lei mi disse del tradimento..... i sentimenti le emozioni la bufera e tutto quello che era un terremoto che avevo dentro, non mi fecero scordare mia moglie; non mi fecero scordare che anche lei soffriva... questo non mi impedì di sfogarmi, ma ero consapevole che dovevo anche pensare a lei, lei traditrice era sempre al centro dei miei pensieri della mia voglia di non farla soffrire... E comunque come diciamo sempre ognuno di noi ha un rapporto col partner diverso, ed una reazione diversa dagli altri.

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perfetto Massone, *adesso devi ognitanto rimettere in riga la mugliera traditrice per farla tornare nel limbo di sudditanza per un periodo alquanto lungo*...in futuro potrai farle riguadagnare la sua posizione a tuo pari, ma ovvio, ci vuole del tempo.



Questa però è un pò una cavolata eh....lui non può fare proprio un bel niente...non può entrare nella sua testa e farla agire come crede.
Può solo esprimere le sue opinioni e fare LUI le sue scelte.
Lei alla fine farà quello che vuole lei e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio!
> 
> A me la gente come te fa tanta tenerezza!
> Quando vi tenete accanto un cagnolino abbastanza pacioccone o con gli occhi languidi metto anche più volentieri 50 centesimi nel vostro cappello unto...
> ...


Ti quoto! voglio tenermi il mio cagnolino pacioccone ;-) sono o non sono padrone di tenermelo senza che nessuno mi faccia sbiellare le palle ? ops la biella... riguardo i 50 centesimi uhm.... ficcateli dv sai te che magari non sarà unto ma abituato ;-) 

Ciao.

Claudio. P.S. un giorno dissi al prete non dica andate in pace .. ma andiamo in pace ( se non la capisci .. kissenefrega! )


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Niko, lui può benissimo farla sentire una merda ogni volta che rialza troppo la cresta...se tua moglie non si è sentita in colpa non vuol dire che le altre non si sentino in questo modo. lei ha scelto di rimanere con lui, deve sapere che a tutto c'è un prezzo per un periodo, il prezzo della riconquista della pari dignità e della fiducia che passa molto spesso sotto docce fredde che non hai idea e visto che le ho subite per cazzate (colpe mie che però ho espiato perchè sapevo avrebbero se no fatto del male), ho compreso che a volte bisogna non solo chiedere scusa, ma saper pagare il prezzo che l'altra persona decide, anche se non lo pensiamo giusto. Poi dopo 1 anno o due tutto ritorna nella norma, ma nel frattempo, mai svegliare il can che dorme.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, lui può benissimo farla sentire una merda ogni volta che rialza troppo la cresta...*se tua moglie non si è sentita in colpa* non vuol dire che le altre non si sentino in questo modo. lei ha scelto di rimanere con lui, deve sapere che a tutto c'è un prezzo per un periodo, il prezzo della riconquista della pari dignità e della fiducia che passa molto spesso sotto docce fredde che non hai idea e visto che le ho subite per cazzate (colpe mie che però ho espiato perchè sapevo avrebbero se no fatto del male), ho compreso che a volte bisogna non solo chiedere scusa, ma saper pagare il prezzo che l'altra persona decide, anche se non lo pensiamo giusto. Poi dopo 1 anno o due tutto ritorna nella norma, ma nel frattempo, mai svegliare il can che dorme.


No no, si è sentita in colpa e adesso dopo mesi stanno uscendo i primi "ho sbagliato".....però io non la faccio sentire una merda...credo che ne abbia abbastanza da sola senza che io infierisca.

Ciò non toglie che ora io non abbia più peli sulla lingua e quando gli devo dire qualcosa non mi faccio problemi.


----------



## Massone (17 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Molto sbagliato fare scenate di quel genere davanti ai bambini (se dici bambini deduco siano piccoli)...non c'entrano nulla loro.
> 
> Ma lei invece non ha provato la carta del farti sentire in colpa per il suo gesto? Tipo "mi trascuravi", "non contavo più nulla" "pensavo non mi volessi più"  A me lo ha fatto e leggo qui che molto spesso è cosi anche per altri.



Si lo so che e' sbagliato infatti lei mi diceva dimmi tutto quello che vuoi ma non in presenza dei bambini, ma in quei momenti era difficile mantenere la calma.

Certo che ha provato a farmi sentire in colpa a quando vedo e un classico dei traditori mentire spudoratamente.
vuoi sapere cosa mi ha detto quando dopo un inseguimento con la macchina mi sono fatto vedere, gli vado vicino e mi dice (mi fa piacere che ti interessi a me!).


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> mi dice (mi fa piacere che ti interessi a me!).


mi sembra un'uscita dovuta alla follia momento, una specie di frasedel  paradossa (quando si ride ai funerali).


comunque daniele, ribadisco il mio pensiero far sentire una merda una persona "sporca" anche noi 
io mentre la vedevo piangere avevo il mio sfogo, ma stavo male come un cane, l'amavo talmente da non poterle fare del male.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Io no, se la sentissi piangere mi godrei l'anima, se si sparasse davanti a me mi farebbe un piacere immenso, semplicemente perchè una persona così inutile nella mia vita non l'ho mai vista...e per me sono utili anche i gatti.
Niko, nel tuo caso a tua moglie è andata di lusso, non ha perso nulla, nessuno le rinfaccia nulla...che può volere dalla vita??? Ha passato la tempesta impunita, magari tra qualche anno ci ripensa e potrebbe pensare di essere Wonder Woman e provare con vari azzardi. Io mi compoerto in un solo modo solo per definire il limite che è invalicabile, la mia ragazza sa che se mi tradisse io non direi più nulla...ne abbiamo parlato l'altro ieri e sa che visto che l'affitto della casa che ci daranno è a nome mio io non ci metterei un secondo a disdire la casa (ovviamente con tempi tecnici) per tornarmene a casa mia, il resto (mobili e vari casini) li lascerei a lei. Conscia di questo lei verrà a vivere con me, quindi vuol dire che il mio aver messo delle evidenti barriere per ora funziona...e se non funzionasse saranno cazzi amari per lei.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Si lo so che e' sbagliato infatti lei mi diceva dimmi tutto quello che vuoi ma non in presenza dei bambini, ma in quei momenti era difficile mantenere la calma.
> 
> Certo che ha provato a farmi sentire in colpa a quando vedo e un classico dei traditori mentire spudoratamente.
> vuoi sapere cosa mi ha detto quando dopo un inseguimento con la macchina mi sono fatto vedere, gli vado vicino e mi dice (mi fa piacere che ti interessi a me!).


Già, oppure l'altra sera che abbiamo parlato mi son sentito dire "vedi...adesso sei diverso....prima non eri cosi...prima non ti interessavo più...". Il bello è che io sono sempre uguale !!!!! Anzi forse sono pure più incazzoso di prima.
Solo che ora probabilmente le sta passando l'infatuazione per il coglione e allora mi vede in modo migliore....oppure lo fa per tenermi buono


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sembra un'uscita dovuta alla follia momento, una specie di frasedel  paradossa (quando si ride ai funerali).
> 
> 
> comunque daniele, ribadisco il mio pensiero far sentire una merda una persona "sporca" anche noi
> *io mentre la vedevo piangere avevo il mio sfogo, ma stavo male come un cane*, l'amavo talmente da non poterle fare del male.


Idem


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Idem


mi faccio quasi pena


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io no, se la sentissi piangere mi godrei l'anima, se si sparasse davanti a me mi farebbe un piacere immenso, semplicemente perchè una persona così inutile nella mia vita non l'ho mai vista...e per me sono utili anche i gatti.
> Niko, nel tuo caso a tua moglie è andata di lusso, non ha perso nulla, nessuno le rinfaccia nulla...che può volere dalla vita??? Ha passato la tempesta impunita, magari tra qualche anno ci ripensa e potrebbe pensare di essere Wonder Woman e provare con vari azzardi. Io mi compoerto in un solo modo solo per definire il limite che è invalicabile, la mia ragazza sa che se mi tradisse io non direi più nulla...ne abbiamo parlato l'altro ieri e sa che visto che l'affitto della casa che ci daranno è a nome mio io non ci metterei un secondo a disdire la casa (ovviamente con tempi tecnici) per tornarmene a casa mia, il resto (mobili e vari casini) li lascerei a lei. Conscia di questo lei verrà a vivere con me, quindi vuol dire che il mio aver messo delle evidenti barriere per ora funziona...e se non funzionasse saranno cazzi amari per lei.



sembra che ti prepari alla guerra, ad un assedio :O
nessuno mi leverà mai il concetto di amore, per quante facciate potrò prendere.


----------



## Massone (17 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, oppure l'altra sera che abbiamo parlato mi son sentito dire "vedi...adesso sei diverso....prima non eri cosi...prima non ti interessavo più...". Il bello è che io sono sempre uguale !!!!! Anzi forse sono pure più incazzoso di prima.
> Solo che ora probabilmente le sta passando l'infatuazione per il coglione e allora mi vede in modo migliore....oppure lo fa per tenermi buono


mi ha persino detto mi piaci quando ti arrabbi

sono riuscito a farti alzare dal divano bah! quanto se ne devono sopportare


----------



## Niko74 (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io no, se la sentissi piangere mi godrei l'anima, se si sparasse davanti a me mi farebbe un piacere immenso, semplicemente perchè una persona così inutile nella mia vita non l'ho mai vista...e per me sono utili anche i gatti.
> *Niko, nel tuo caso a tua moglie è andata di lusso, non ha perso nulla, nessuno le rinfaccia nulla...che può volere dalla vita??? Ha passato la tempesta impunita, magari tra qualche anno ci ripensa e potrebbe pensare di essere Wonder Woman e provare con vari azzardi*. Io mi compoerto in un solo modo solo per definire il limite che è invalicabile, la mia ragazza sa che se mi tradisse io non direi più nulla...ne abbiamo parlato l'altro ieri e sa che visto che l'affitto della casa che ci daranno è a nome mio io non ci metterei un secondo a disdire la casa (ovviamente con tempi tecnici) per tornarmene a casa mia, il resto (mobili e vari casini) li lascerei a lei. Conscia di questo lei verrà a vivere con me, quindi vuol dire che il mio aver messo delle evidenti barriere per ora funziona...e se non funzionasse saranno cazzi amari per lei.


Non credo sia li che si fa i salti di gioia ne che sia stata una passeggiata per lei. Se pensasse di rifarlo io farò esattamente come te...prendo su e me ne vado senza parlare...glielo ho detto non più tardi di 2 giorni fa. La sua possibilità la ha avuta...un'altra volta non ci voglio ripassare.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Niko, ma se tu te ne andassi le andrebbe comunque di lusso, perchè poi i soldi ddovresti versarglieli, io semplicemente, figli o non figli, casa o non casa me ne vado se tradito e pretendo la sensibilità di non rompermi i coglioni per quel quantitativo di anni che mi servirebbero per riprendermi. In poche parole se avessi dei figli e scoprissi un tradimento lei dovrebbe considerarsi come vedova per un periodo più o meno lungo per farmi riprendere, anche perchè credo che perderei il lavoro in quel caso, visto che non faccio un lavoro manuale o meccanico ma qualcosa che necessita della mia presenza personale.


----------



## kay76 (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io no, se la sentissi piangere mi godrei l'anima, se si sparasse davanti a me mi farebbe un piacere immenso, semplicemente perchè una persona così inutile nella mia vita non l'ho mai vista...e per me sono utili anche i gatti.
> Niko, nel tuo caso a tua moglie è andata di lusso, non ha perso nulla, nessuno le rinfaccia nulla...che può volere dalla vita??? Ha passato la tempesta impunita, magari tra qualche anno ci ripensa e potrebbe pensare di essere Wonder Woman e provare con vari azzardi. Io mi compoerto in un solo modo solo per definire il limite che è invalicabile, la mia ragazza sa che se mi tradisse io non direi più nulla...ne abbiamo parlato l'altro ieri e sa che visto che l'affitto della casa che ci daranno è a nome mio io non ci metterei un secondo a disdire la casa (ovviamente con tempi tecnici) per tornarmene a casa mia, il resto (mobili e vari casini) li lascerei a lei. Conscia di questo lei verrà a vivere con me, quindi vuol dire che il mio aver messo delle evidenti barriere per ora funziona...e se non funzionasse saranno cazzi amari per lei.




sua moglie ( Niko, dico tua moglie, ma ovviamente mi riferisco anche a mio marito) ha perso molto invece.
Hanno perso la fiducia dei loro compagni, vedono ogni giorno la delusione, la sofferenza che hanno creato.
Sono spaventati dal fatto che probabilmente niente sarà più come prima.
Sanno che rischiano ancora adesso di perdere tutto.
Non credo sia facile neanche per loro.
E non servirebbe stare lì a rinfacciarlo tutti i momenti. O perlomeno non avrebbe senso visto che abbiamo scelto di stare con loro.
Tanto stai tranquillo che quello che hanno fatto non lo dimentichiamo e non se lo dimenticano neanche loro.
E' un cammino che si fà insieme ed è doloroso e difficile per entrambi. Ovviamente la premessa di tutto questo è che il traditore sia sincero nel voler ricostruire il rapporto.
non credo che loro pensino "ah, evvai, l'ho fatta franca, quel coglione/a mi ha perdonato".
Se mai mi accorgessi che il suo pensiero è questo, o che mi inganna ancora ovvio che prenderebbe la porta.


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> mi ha persino detto mi piaci quando ti arrabbi
> 
> sono riuscito a farti alzare dal divano bah! quanto se ne devono sopportare


 Io non mi fiderei... sinceramente


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ti quoto! voglio tenermi il mio cagnolino pacioccone ;-) sono o non sono padrone di tenermelo senza che nessuno mi faccia sbiellare le palle ? ops la biella... riguardo i 50 centesimi uhm.... ficcateli dv sai te che magari non sarà unto ma abituato ;-)
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio. P.S. un giorno dissi al prete non dica andate in pace .. ma andiamo in pace ( se non la capisci .. kissenefrega! )


Ecco un ragazzo che sa come farsi degli amici!

Dai, i 50 cent te li lascio lo stesso, però sbrigati a pulire il vetro che sta per scattare il verde...

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Si, ma tu e Niko potete comunque citare in giudizio i legittimi consorti come abbiamo visto in altro thread, non necessita la separazione, ma sarebbe quella che chiamo un incentivo a comportarsi il bene il sapere di dovere ad una persona un quantitativo di Euro che sarà regolarmente riscossa nel caso di separazione, no? E che cavolo, io la chiamerei una clausola di serenità accolta.
Visto che di ricostruzioni complete in questo sito sono state pochissime e le altre sono ancora in corso (per me ci vogliono anni per capire se sono andate a buon fine o no), una e Marì che per ricostruire ha divorziato (sinceramente scelta saggia eccome) e l'altra è Amoremio, che reputo persone fortissime. Kid sta ricostruendo, ma onestamente io non lo vedo approdato, ma quanto mai come la barca che vede il porto in lontananza (quindi niente alto mare Kid, ma è sempre una illusione essere arrivati) e via dicendo.
Dal canto mio figli e non figli io non ci sto nel ricostruire, patti chiari prima del matrimonio e chi rompe paga ed i cocci sono suoi, semplice concetto e molto efficiente. Come dico, se con la mia ragazza avessimo dei figli e per malaugurata sorte la tradissi, non solo me ne andrei chiedendo scusa, ma le dare soldi per i figli (dovuti) ed altri di più per lei, per stare meglio, anche se non ripagherebbe le sofferenze, al contrario se fossi tradito io me ne andrei di casa e bye bye per 5 annnetti buoni, visto che senza dire nulla chiederei il trasferimento in Asia. Semplice concetto, i patti sono chiarissimi, mi chiedo allora perchè anche se brutto la gente non li fa prima???


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma tu e Niko potete comunque citare in giudizio i legittimi consorti come abbiamo visto in altro thread, non necessita la separazione, ma sarebbe quella che chiamo un incentivo a comportarsi il bene il sapere di dovere ad una persona un quantitativo di Euro che sarà regolarmente riscossa nel caso di separazione, no? E che cavolo, io la chiamerei una clausola di serenità accolta.
> Visto che di ricostruzioni complete in questo sito sono state pochissime e le altre sono ancora in corso (per me ci vogliono anni per capire se sono andate a buon fine o no), una e Marì che per ricostruire ha divorziato (sinceramente scelta saggia eccome) e l'altra è Amoremio, che reputo persone fortissime. Kid sta ricostruendo, ma onestamente io non lo vedo approdato, ma quanto mai come la barca che vede il porto in lontananza (quindi niente alto mare Kid, ma è sempre una illusione essere arrivati) e via dicendo.
> Dal canto mio figli e non figli io non ci sto nel ricostruire, patti chiari prima del matrimonio e chi rompe paga ed i cocci sono suoi, semplice concetto e molto efficiente. Come dico, se con la mia ragazza avessimo dei figli e per malaugurata sorte la tradissi, non solo me ne andrei chiedendo scusa, ma le dare soldi per i figli (dovuti) ed altri di più per lei, per stare meglio, anche se non ripagherebbe le sofferenze, al contrario se fossi tradito io me ne andrei di casa e bye bye per 5 annnetti buoni, visto che senza dire nulla chiederei il trasferimento in Asia. Semplice concetto, i patti sono chiarissimi, mi chiedo allora perchè anche se brutto la gente non li fa prima???


per il semplice fatto che la norma è "cornuto e mazziato" 
se fossero così onesti da fare patti prima (e rispettarli poi) non ci saremmo trovati un paduletto nel...


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2011)

I patti chiari secondo me sono già insiti nel Matrimonio. Sposandosi, ci si impegna anche a rispettare il vincolo di fedeltà....
Però non tutti sono "bravi" abbastanza da tener fede a questo patto


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Settembre 2011)

A me la visione danielesca sembra davvero ispirata da una giustizia suprema, un senso di assoluto equilibrio karmico che non può che suscitare ammirazione in chi ne viene coinvolto.
Da grande etichettatore dell'universo, lui vede e capisce, e con un gesto serafico e puro da pantocratore, dispone e castiga.
Il punto davvero più alto e splendente della sua ethica more divino demonstrata risiede nell'attribuzione alla vittima della sofferenza il ruolo di giudice e boia, un miracoloso incrocio plenipotenziario della saga dei vendicatori e del giudice Dredd.
Uno straordinario esempio di ultraumanità governata dal codice di hammurabi, una visione coerente e funzionale che difficilmente può lasciare indifferenti ed insensibili gli intelligenti ed i vendicativi.
Difficile è però conciliarne le modalità esplicative con il desueto e pachidermico diritto romano che, nella sua forma più debosciata, non permette nè prestazione d'opera coatta nè punizioni corporali, maledetto Verri!
Ove tutto possa essere facilmente soppesato in termini monetari, come nel nostro caso, anche un buon quarto d'ora in una vergine di Norimberga ha un corrispettivo in fiorini d'oro.
Ed ecco che le scritture davanti ad un protonotaro apostolico ci vengono in soccorso!
Nella nebbia ed incostanza di valutazioni e di possibili truffe in merito alla controvertibilità dolore-oro ed al suo valore di cambio, troppo spesso allargato o impoverito dalle bocche di giureconsulti troppo abili o taciturni e a cottimo, si necessita di un punto d'appoggio granitico.
Ed i calami già fremono all'idea di stilare un prezzario chiaro e preciso, come quelli dei bordelli negli stati progrediti, che computi il valore delle marchette fornite dalle donne e dei servigi forniti dagli uomini, per valutarne l'ammontare e con una magnifica operazione di sottrazione elaborare sottraendo e minuendo!
Il non impugnabile risultato va versato, anche in comode rate mensili, al creditore sentimentale, mettendo così fine alle dispute!
Per questo Daniele è un grande innovatore, perchè lui ha la matematica dei sentimenti nella testa e nel petto!
I posteri riconosceranno in lui un eroe!

Grazie di esistere!


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Più che altro sarebbe utile la pubblica gogna Rabarbaro...e su questo dovresti essere daccordo con me =)


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro sarebbe utile la pubblica gogna Rabarbaro...e su questo dovresti essere daccordo con me =)


Tu ben sai quanto io sia romanticamente affezionato a certi vetusti metodi di correzione sociale.

Del resto se un albero cade nella foresta, e non c'è nessuno, puoi dire che questo abbia prodotto rumore?

Ed il rumore di certi alberi che cadono meriterebbe la più vasta platea possibile di uditori!


----------



## tesla (17 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> I patti chiari secondo me sono già insiti nel Matrimonio. Sposandosi, ci si impegna anche a rispettare il vincolo di fedeltà....
> Però non tutti sono "bravi" abbastanza da tener fede a questo patto


guarda, io allargo il discorso anche allo "stare assieme", il rispetto e la fedeltà dovrebbero essere corrisposti indipendentemente dal pezzo di carta firmato con o senza la presenza di un sacerdote.
nessuno vieta ad una persona di considerare concluso il rapporto o spenta la passione e conclusa la parabola dell'amore... 
sarebbe essenziale, corretto e umano informare il partner perchè possa ricostruirsi un'esistenza, raccogliere le proprie misere spoglie terrene e guardare avanti.


----------



## Pinguino (18 Settembre 2011)

*La mia storia*

Guarda Massone io posso raccontarti la mia storia, se vuoi, sono un tradito che ha deciso di continuare a vivere con lei, è un inferno. Dopo cinque anni la depressione che mi ha provocato la cosa e non riuscendo a dimenticare, ho un ciclone dentro me, ne è valsa la pena restare con lei per i figli? Me lo chiedo sempre. Come dice Daniele la mia vita è cambiata, in peggio. Dimenticavo era lui a chiamarmi per dirmi come se la trombava,poi carabinieri e avvocato per farlo smettere. Sai le trombamiche non si trovano tutti i giorni.  Ho scritto la mia storia su questo forum nel 2006 ma poi piano piano lo ho abbandonato perchè non mi piaceva quello che era diventato. Se decidi di restare con lei  preparati, non dimenticherai mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> *sarebbe un ottimo passo per l'umanità cominciare ad ammettere di aver infilato le mani nella marmellata perchè non si poteva resistere.* se si ricominciasse a dire la verità, a non accampare scuse puerili, a non arrampicarsi sugli specchi, a non prendere per il c**o e soprattutto a *chiedere SCUSA*, metà del lavoro di perdono sarebbe già fatto.


Come non quotarti? Bandire l'ipocrisia e sostenere le proprie scelte.
A quel punto però e scuse stonerebbero alquanto.

Io tradisco perchè scelgo di farlo: di cosa devo chiedere scusa?


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di cosa devo chiedere scusa?


per esempio di avermi mentito, di avermi illusa, di avermi fatto del male, di avermi fatto buttare via del tempo ad aspettare te mentre ti sollazzavi con altri, di avermi presa per il culo, mentre raccoglievo sassolini a forma di cuore sulla spiaggia pensando a te, di avermi fatto fare mille telefonate a vuoto col batticuore pensando a tragedie immani mentre scopavi con un altro/a, di avermi manipolata, di avermi usata, di aver accolto i miei regali con magnanima benevolenza. ad esempio queste cose...le prime che mi vengono in mente.


----------



## Andy (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come non quotarti? Bandire l'ipocrisia e sostenere le proprie scelte.
> A quel punto però e scuse stonerebbero alquanto.
> 
> Io tradisco perchè scelgo di farlo: *di cosa devo chiedere scusa?*


Quoto Tesla: *scusa* per non lasciare vivere un rapporto sereno a lui con una donna che lo rispetta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è un errore, bensì una sostanza stupefacente che si usa per sballarsi quando le cose col partner vanno male.


E' una definizione parziale, Kid....lo sai bene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me la visione danielesca sembra davvero ispirata da una giustizia suprema, un senso di assoluto equilibrio karmico che non può che suscitare ammirazione in chi ne viene coinvolto.
> Da grande etichettatore dell'universo, lui vede e capisce, e con un gesto serafico e puro da pantocratore, dispone e castiga.
> Il punto davvero più alto e splendente della sua ethica more divino demonstrata risiede nell'attribuzione alla vittima della sofferenza il ruolo di giudice e boia, un miracoloso incrocio plenipotenziario della saga dei vendicatori e del giudice Dredd.
> Uno straordinario esempio di ultraumanità governata dal codice di hammurabi, una visione coerente e funzionale che difficilmente può lasciare indifferenti ed insensibili gli intelligenti ed i vendicativi.
> ...


Non era Beccaria?


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara, mettiamola così, tu non devi scusarti peer aver mentito e fatto violenza al tuo partner, ma se lui scoprendolo non batesse il ciglio ma ti facesse un bel occhio nero e ti dicesse "Capisco che hai scelto questo per stare meglio, ma hai fatto violenza su di me ed ora mi vedo di scegliere di farti questo!" e ti facesse un bel occhio nero per stare bene anche lui, come la prenderesti?  Sarebbe violenza che risponde a violenza e la violenza psicologica è pari a quella fisica, la prenderesti bene? Alla fine è solo una questione di coerenza, se tu obbligheresti ad accettare il partner dellle tue scelte per te contro di lui saresti ben disposta ad accettare delle scelte che lui farebbe per lui stesso ma contro di te? Se la risposta fosse si, allora perfetto, il tuo rimane tradimento solo finchè non viene scoperto, dopo diviene un patto se accettato da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> per esempio di avermi mentito, di avermi illusa, di avermi fatto del male, di avermi fatto buttare via del tempo ad aspettare te mentre ti sollazzavi con altri, di avermi presa per il culo, mentre raccoglievo sassolini a forma di cuore sulla spiaggia pensando a te, di avermi fatto fare mille telefonate a vuoto col batticuore pensando a tragedie immani mentre scopavi con un altro/a, di avermi manipolata, di avermi usata, di aver accolto i miei regali con magnanima benevolenza. ad esempio queste cose...le prime che mi vengono in mente.


Ho capito: la tua era una traditrice irresponsabile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, mettiamola così, tu non devi scusarti peer aver mentito e fatto violenza al tuo partner, ma se lui scoprendolo non batesse il ciglio ma ti facesse un bel occhio nero e ti dicesse "Capisco che hai scelto questo per stare meglio, ma hai fatto violenza su di me ed ora mi vedo di scegliere di farti questo!"* e ti facesse un bel occhio nero per stare bene anche lui, come la prenderesti?*  Sarebbe violenza che risponde a violenza e la violenza psicologica è pari a quella fisica, la prenderesti bene? Alla fine è solo una questione di coerenza, se tu obbligheresti ad accettare il partner dellle tue scelte per te contro di lui saresti ben disposta ad accettare delle scelte che lui farebbe per lui stesso ma contro di te? Se la risposta fosse si, allora perfetto, il tuo rimane tradimento solo finchè non viene scoperto, dopo diviene un patto se accettato da entrambe le parti.


Può battermi come uno stocafisso, frantumarmi le ossa, non direi una parola.
Ma nemmeno mi metterei a implorare le sue scuse e il suo perdono.
Ho scopato con altri perchè volevo farlo, perchè mi andava di farlo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non era Beccaria?


Certo, anche Beccaria ne aveva discusso in "Dei delitti e delle pene", ma Verri fu più gradevolmente esplicito e stilisticamente piacevole in "Osservazioni sulla tortura".
C'è da dire che all'epoca ne parlavano un po' tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto Tesla: *scusa* per non lasciare vivere un rapporto sereno a lui con una donna che lo rispetta.


E' ora che la smettiate di usare il termine rispetto ad minchiam.

Questo 3d è un crogiulo di pianti e lamenti di persone tradite che credono di aver capito a fondo cosa significa tradire.
Persone che credono di essere nella testa di chi li ha traditi e decidono cosa hanno provato, quali sentimenti, quali pulsioni, quali moventi.
Ok, il vostro dolore è insopportabile.
Insopportabilissimo.
Ma non vi erge a giudici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo, anche Beccaria ne aveva discusso in "Dei delitti e delle pene", ma Verri fu più gradevolmente esplicito e stilisticamente piacevole in "Osservazioni sula tortura".
> C'è da dire che all'epoca ne parlavano un po' tutti.


Sì, ricordo che il dibattito era acceso.
Un'epoca veramente illuminata.

Vado subito a ripassare, capo ^^


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Può battermi come uno stocafisso, frantumarmi le ossa, non direi una parola.
> Ma nemmeno mi metterei a implorare le sue scuse e il suo perdono.
> Ho scopato con altri perchè volevo farlo, perchè mi andava di farlo.


No, non capisci, lui lo farebbe per stare meglio lui, solo pwerchè vuole farlo. Tu accetteresti questo in quanto lui dovrebbe accettare le tue idee? In fondo sono simili e comunque di violenza rispetto al partner.
Altra domandina, ma hai mai valutato l'ipotesi di separarti, solo per trovarti nella condizione di poter fare quello che vuoi senza dover niente a nessuno? Sinceramente tu fai la vita da single senza essere single, è alquanto bizzarro e alla lunga impossibile.


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non vi erge a giudici.


Non penso, anzi, come ho sempre detto prima o poi qualcosa di spiacevole succederà  nella vita della mia ex...quanto sono belli i soldi che entrano dal duro lavoro, possono comprarti la serenità.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> @Daniele  in un certo qual modo la penso come te, da noi si dice (la devi schiattare in cuorp) ti posso assicurare che l'ho fatta piangere ed anche molto ma questo i giorni successivi alla scoperta poi ho dovuto darmi una calmata per via dei bambini che purtroppo molte volte erano presenti alle discussioni in quando stavo per compromettere la loro stabilita' affettiva.
> 
> Ti dico solo che e' mancata sul lavoro per 15 gg anche perche' la sua bellezza era diventata cadaverica.
> Inoltre mi sono sfogato di tutto quello non mi andava di lei e gli ho vomitato addosso 20 anni di rompimenti di co---oni.
> ...


Ma mio caro...
Tu ora hai il rancore in corpo no?
Sta a lei con il suo amore sconfiggere questo rancore, e sgretolarlo.
Dovrebbe essere una bella sfida per lei no?


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' ora che la smettiate di usare il termine rispetto ad minchiam.
> 
> Questo 3d è un crogiulo di pianti e lamenti di persone tradite che credono di aver capito a fondo cosa significa tradire.
> Persone che credono di essere nella testa di chi li ha traditi e decidono cosa hanno provato, quali sentimenti, quali pulsioni, quali moventi.
> ...



ma almeno un "vaffanculo" abbiamo il diritto o no di dirlo? perchè se non si ha nemmeno quello, se non abbiamo capito cos'è il rispetto, se non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore, non abbiamo capito cosa significa stare assieme, non abbiamo capito qual è il vero paradiso (scopare random) non abbiamo capito un c***o di niente, ma siamo stati male per colpa di qualcuno, ALMENO la soddisfazione di mandarlo dove deve andare possiamo averla?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Molto sbagliato fare scenate di quel genere davanti ai bambini (se dici bambini deduco siano piccoli)...non c'entrano nulla loro.
> 
> Ma lei invece non ha provato la carta del farti sentire in colpa per il suo gesto? Tipo "mi trascuravi", "non contavo più nulla" "pensavo non mi volessi più"  A me lo ha fatto e leggo qui che molto spesso è cosi anche per altri.


Embè....loro vedono le cose dal loro punto di vista eh?
Guai a metterlo in discussione...


----------



## Daniele (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha fatto le scenate davanti ai bimbi perchè non riusciva a tenersi dentro le cose, colpa di sua moglie di aver scopeggiato ed aver costretto i suoi figli a vedere quella scena, decisamente colpa sua, Massone ha fatto solo bene, perchè in certi casi reprimere può voler dire morire dentro. Massone, fai quel che ti senti, sempre, non limitarti, mai, vivi quello che vuoi vivere e se scoprissi che vuoi farti una bella donzelletta fattela, ma fallo sapere a tua moglie, perchè tu hai scopate con altre in credito da poter usare (brutto da dire ma vero), anche se non lo facessi, guardala soffrire e dopo...dopo imparerai di aver fatto una cazzata, ma almeno non sarai più giudice come me.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ricordo che il dibattito era acceso.
> Un'epoca veramente illuminata.
> 
> Vado subito a ripassare, capo ^^


Tu sei una ragazza la cui intelligenza, cultura e brio difficilmente riescono a non straripare fertilmente, per la fortuna delle pianure circostanti e con non troppo danno per i tuoi argini che, destramente, cerchi di non devastare.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me la visione danielesca sembra davvero ispirata da una giustizia suprema, un senso di assoluto equilibrio karmico che non può che suscitare ammirazione in chi ne viene coinvolto.
> Da grande etichettatore dell'universo, lui vede e capisce, e con un gesto serafico e puro da pantocratore, dispone e castiga.
> Il punto davvero più alto e splendente della sua ethica more divino demonstrata risiede nell'attribuzione alla vittima della sofferenza il ruolo di giudice e boia, un miracoloso incrocio plenipotenziario della saga dei vendicatori e del giudice Dredd.
> Uno straordinario esempio di ultraumanità governata dal codice di hammurabi, una visione coerente e funzionale che difficilmente può lasciare indifferenti ed insensibili gli intelligenti ed i vendicativi.
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAAH....
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una scena di venerdì sera...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Lei che arriva in ritardo e io che le inveisco...ma dove sei stata XD...mi sto rompendo le palle qui...
E lei tutta complice...Dai scemo conte...mi sono fatta uno...

E io all'orecchio...con voce baritonale...troia...
Poi ridendo...ego ab te absolvo...e la benedico...rigorosamente con la mano sinistra...
Lei si gira...e protende il culetto...
Io do pacchetta al sederino e dico...
Vai in pace 
E vedi
di non farti beccare mai da tuo marito!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Che penitenza mi dai a sto giro conte?
VIeni qua, che ti parlo: Ogni senso di colpa deve essere stroncato sul nascere.
E lei...
Perchè?

E io...eh perchè si soffre eh?
Siamo al mondo per soffrire o per godere?

Lei...per godere!
Bene amica mia, portami a conoscere i tuoi ospiti...

E la vittima sacrificale a sto giro?
AH che lussuriosa porchetta, che birra che scendeva a fiumi....

Il mio cuore era alato...il mio umore così alto, da svegliarmi al mattino e dire...
Ora mando un sms ad una mia amica e le chiedo se le va di spassarsi un po'...

Povere anime lasse e pie...
Ed eccole le donne di tradi...
che si guardano allo specchio e la coscienza parla...
su una spallina compare Daniele....
ma sull'altra, avvolto in un mantello...lui il Conte!
Novello...Mefistofele...
Ok, ok, io non chiedo l'anima ad una donna.. eh?
Chi se ne frega della sua anima...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' ora che la smettiate di usare il termine rispetto ad minchiam.
> 
> Questo 3d è un crogiulo di pianti e lamenti di persone tradite che credono di aver capito a fondo cosa significa tradire.
> Persone che credono di essere nella testa di chi li ha traditi e decidono cosa hanno provato, quali sentimenti, quali pulsioni, quali moventi.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
L'inferno Lothariano avanza...
E vidi nel mio sogno Daniele il castigatore,
Legare delle troie ad una croce...
Ma ecco apparire dal cielo un drago a sette teste...
I suoi occhi lanciavano fiamme...
Era Lothar dimonio
Che con il suo gatto a nove code...
Liberava le malcapitate.

Sai Matra, incredibile quante persone esordiscano dicendo, peggio accusando:
Tu pensi questo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma almeno un "vaffanculo" abbiamo il diritto o no di dirlo? perchè se non si ha nemmeno quello, se non abbiamo capito cos'è il rispetto, se non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore, non abbiamo capito cosa significa stare assieme, non abbiamo capito qual è il vero paradiso (scopare random) non abbiamo capito un c***o di niente, ma siamo stati male per colpa di qualcuno, ALMENO la soddisfazione di mandarlo dove deve andare possiamo averla?


Ma è una magrissima consolazione.
Dopo ti senti solo una povera stupida.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma almeno un "vaffanculo" abbiamo il diritto o no di dirlo? perchè se non si ha nemmeno quello, se non abbiamo capito cos'è il rispetto, se non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore, non abbiamo capito cosa significa stare assieme, non abbiamo capito qual è il vero paradiso (scopare random) non abbiamo capito un c***o di niente, ma siamo stati male per colpa di qualcuno, ALMENO la soddisfazione di mandarlo dove deve andare possiamo averla?


A parte che mi riferivo più che altro a Andy.
A parte che il dolore va rispettato.
Aggiungo che il tradito ha tutti i diritti che vuole, ma ce li ha anche il traditore.
Io cerco di non fossilizzarmi sulla mia posizione di traditrice perchè penso che magari un giorno potrei essere tradita anch'io.
Cerco di non accampare diritti: non è che amando si acquisiscono diritti.
Perchè c'è sempre la controparte, che eventualmente ti concede il diritto,e quando vuole te lo toglie.
E' successo qualche volta pure a me....embè?

Voglio solo dire che non serve suddividere il mondo, creando fazioni che non esistono, presupponendo il punto di partenza della fazione opposta.
E' come se un traditore cominciasse a dire di un tradito: sei stato tradito perchè hai una mentalità da sfigato, non vincente...
Un discorso del genere sarebbe quantomeno inverosimile. Per questo dico: non sentitevi così sicuri che il partner che vi ha tradito o che vi sta tuttora tradendo lo faccia per i motivi che pensate voi.


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A parte che mi riferivo più che altro a Andy.
> A parte che il dolore va rispettato.
> Aggiungo che il tradito ha tutti i diritti che vuole, ma ce li ha anche il traditore.
> Io cerco di non fossilizzarmi sulla mia posizione di traditrice perchè penso che magari un giorno potrei essere tradita anch'io.
> ...


Gia sarebbe interessante sapere da un traditore perche' lo fa (la verita' pero' non le stronzate che vuol farti sapere)

Secondo me non lo sanno neanche loro, proprio perche' tradiscono ti fa capire che non sono ne carne ne pesce.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Gia sarebbe interessante sapere da un traditore perche' lo fa (la verita' pero' non le stronzate che vuol farti sapere)
> 
> Secondo me non lo sanno neanche loro, proprio perche' tradiscono ti fa capire che non sono ne carne ne pesce.


E quale sarebbe per te la verità?


----------



## Niko74 (18 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè....loro vedono le cose dal loro punto di vista eh?
> Guai a metterlo in discussione...


Beh...però non hai letto il post che ho scritto poco dopo....
Io difatti non metto in discussione i suoi punti di vista, solo che se dopo pochi mesi LEI mi dice che ha sbagliato e che adesso sono diverso, prima non ero cosi...mentre io presumo di essere uguale a prima...il suo punto di vista è cambiato però io non ho cercato di forzarla...evidentemente lo ha messo in discussione da sola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Gia sarebbe interessante sapere da un traditore perche' lo fa (la verita' pero' non le stronzate che vuol farti sapere)
> 
> Secondo me non lo sanno neanche loro, proprio perche' tradiscono ti fa capire che non sono ne carne ne pesce.


Io lo so perchè lo faccio, tua moglie non lo so.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Gia sarebbe interessante sapere da un traditore perche' lo fa (la verita' pero' non le stronzate che vuol farti sapere)
> 
> Secondo me non lo sanno neanche loro, proprio perche' tradiscono ti fa capire che non sono ne carne ne pesce.


Mah...secondo me non puoi generalizzare...anzi secondo me lo sanno tutti perché lo fanno. Il fatto che tu non lo faresti probabilmente nonti fa capire i motivi che l'hanno spinta a farlo....ho detto capire...non giustificare.
Però pensare a tua moglie come ad un'ameba che non sa perché fa certe cose mi lascia pensare a come tu possa voler ricostruire veramente...


----------



## Saby (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Gia sarebbe interessante sapere da un traditore perche' lo fa (la verita' pero' non le stronzate che vuol farti sapere)
> 
> Secondo me non lo sanno neanche loro, proprio perche' tradiscono ti fa capire che non sono ne carne ne pesce.


Si tradisce perché nel tempo si cambia.
Si tradisce perché si e' stanchi di dover solo dare.
Si tradisce perché capita un'occasione e non pensi che il tuo matrimonio sia così al capolinea da doverti separare prima di poterla vivere.
Si tradisce perché ti senti in trappola.
Si tradisce perché la persona che ci sta accanto non ci basta più.
Si tradisce perché la persona che ci sta accanto non si ama come si dovrebbe amare.
Si tradisce perché la persona che abbiamo sposato non era quella giusta.... o non lo e' più.

Ma solo chi tradisce potrà capire come tradire cambia.... nulla sarà più come prima. Nulla...



Per tutto il resto quoto Chiara Matraini. In tutto!


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Si tradisce perché nel tempo si cambia.
> Si tradisce perché si e' stanchi di dover solo dare.
> Si tradisce perché capita un'occasione e non pensi che il tuo matrimonio sia così al capolinea da doverti separare prima di poterla vivere.
> Si tradisce perché ti senti in trappola.
> ...



aaaah  siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  beneeeeeeee  ottimeeeeeeeeee  MOTIVAZIONiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:rotfl:

E quindi mi vorresti dire che tutto quello che ti mancava poi l'hai trovato nell'uomo  con cui hai TRADITO


-----NON CREDO PROPRIO!!!!!!--------------

VEDO CHE HAI OMESSO DI DIRE PER PIACERE

ALLORA FORSE NON E' TANTO BELLO TRADIRE !!!!!!!


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io lo so perchè lo faccio, tua moglie non lo so.


io lo so perche lo fa mia moglie pero' non so perche' lo fai tu!

p.s. scusa ma sei ancora sposata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> io lo so perche lo fa mia moglie pero' non so perche' lo fai tu!
> 
> p.s. scusa ma sei ancora sposata?


Sì, sono ancora sposata.
Sei sicuro di saperlo (perchè lo fa tua moglie)?


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...però non hai letto il post che ho scritto poco dopo....
> Io difatti non metto in discussione i suoi punti di vista, solo che se dopo pochi mesi LEI mi dice che ha sbagliato e che adesso sono diverso, prima non ero cosi...mentre io presumo di essere uguale a prima...il suo punto di vista è cambiato però io non ho cercato di forzarla...evidentemente lo ha messo in discussione da sola.


vedi cke non sanno quello dicono e vogliono!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, sono ancora sposata.
> Sei sicuro di saperlo (perchè lo fa tua moglie)?


lo vuoi proprio sapere?

tuo marito non dice niente o non lo sa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> lo vuoi proprio sapere?
> 
> *tuo marito non dice niente o non lo sa*?


Non saprei.... è bravissimo, non mi chiede nulla.
E' veramente un amore


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

attenzione che questi sono i piu' pericolosi se si  svegliano puo succedere di tutto.
non ti dice nulla perche' e' ipnotizzato non vuole saperlo ma se qualcuno glie lo dice ai ai ai ai

hai figli?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> attenzione che questi sono i piu' pericolosi se si  svegliano puo succedere di tutto.
> non ti dice nulla perche' e' ipnotizzato non vuole saperlo ma se qualcuno glie lo dice ai ai ai ai
> 
> hai figli?


Dici? Io dico che è molto più avanti di quel che si potrebbe pensare....
Ho una figlia


----------



## Saby (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> aaaah  siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  beneeeeeeee  ottimeeeeeeeeee  MOTIVAZIONiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:rotfl:
> 
> E quindi mi vorresti dire che tutto quello che ti mancava poi l'hai trovato nell'uomo  con cui hai TRADITO
> 
> ...


Ho trovato molte cose nel mio amante, senza voler sminuire mio marito. Sono uomini molto diversi, speciali entrambi. Forse ho sbagliato a sposare questo tipo di uomo, ma 15 anni fa ho fatto questa scelta e l'ho ritenuta giusta per me per tutto questo tempo. Ora per come sono adesso non ne sono più sicura. 
Quello che mi manca lo sto cercando in me stessa e in altre cose che non implicano né marito né amante.

Non e' con la rabbia che potrai ricostruire con una donna che non potrà mai più essere quella di prima. Non e' colpevolizzandola che potrete superare questo momento. 
L'orgoglio ferito e' una gran brutta cosa.

Mi dispiace, ma il piacere c'è. Mai provato un piacere così in vita mia. Mi sono riscoperta con una persona che e' riuscita ad arrivare ad una parte di me che neanche io conoscevo.
E chi non c'è passato non può capire. Giudicare non e' capire, la rabbia non arrivi da nessuna parte. Se non riesci a perdonare lasciala andare.


----------



## Saby (18 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...però non hai letto il post che ho scritto poco dopo....
> Io difatti non metto in discussione i suoi punti di vista, solo che se dopo pochi mesi LEI mi dice che ha sbagliato e che adesso sono diverso, prima non ero cosi...mentre io presumo di essere uguale a prima...il suo punto di vista è cambiato però io non ho cercato di forzarla...evidentemente lo ha messo in discussione da sola.


Niko, ma lei tu non sei uguale a prima. Obiettivamente come puoi esserlo?


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dici? Io dico che è molto più avanti di quel che si potrebbe pensare....
> Ho una figlia


ho capito coppia aperta

ognuno fa quello che vuole......


----------



## kay76 (18 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Si tradisce perché nel tempo si cambia.
> Si tradisce perché si e' stanchi di dover solo dare.
> Si tradisce perché capita un'occasione e non pensi che il tuo matrimonio sia così al capolinea da doverti separare prima di poterla vivere.
> Si tradisce perché ti senti in trappola.
> ...


Scusa, io sarò un'anima semplice, forse limitata...ma se:
si è stanchi di dover solo dare
ci si sente in trappola
il partner non basta più, o non lo si ama come si dovrebbe o non è la persona giusta....
io tenderei a pensare che il mio matrimonio è finito.

Se il mio amante è una persona così fantastica che mi fa scoprire lati di me che neanche conoscevo (e non mi sembra poco) etc....sto con l'amante.
Non potrei resistere più di tanto in un matrimonio del genere, non riuscirei a fingere per lungo tempo.
non dico sia facile separarsi e decidere di stare con l'amante.
Ma per me sarebbe più difficile stare con i piedi in due scarpe.Innanzitutto per onestà verso me stessa. non credo che riuscirei a guardarmi allo specchio.

non mi riferisco direttamente a te, non conosco la tua storia e non mi permetto di giudicare.
Ma a volte queste cose mi sembrano più giustificazioni che il tarditore si dà per sentirsi meno stronzo.
Nel senso che dire "si sto pensando solo a me stesso,lo faccio perchè voglio farlo, " sembrerebbe troppo brutto di fronte alla propria coscienza. e quindi si ammanta il tradimento di tanti bei fiocchetti.

Altrimenti non mi spiego perchè la maggior parte dei traditori poi chiedano di essere "perdonati"(parola che non mi piace).
per senso del dovere verso il coniuge?perchè si è beccati, se no la storia extra sarebbe durata all'infinito?
o perchè magari tutte queste mancanze del partner ufficiale, non amore etc le scopriamo solo quando incontriamo L'ALTRO?


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Ho trovato molte cose nel mio amante, senza voler sminuire mio marito. Sono uomini molto diversi, speciali entrambi. Forse ho sbagliato a sposare questo tipo di uomo, ma 15 anni fa ho fatto questa scelta e l'ho ritenuta giusta per me per tutto questo tempo. Ora per come sono adesso non ne sono più sicura.
> Quello che mi manca lo sto cercando in me stessa e in altre cose che non implicano né marito né amante.
> 
> Non e' con la rabbia che potrai ricostruire con una donna che non potrà mai più essere quella di prima. Non e' colpevolizzandola che potrete superare questo momento.
> ...


Sai  se capovolgi le cose e cioe' 

Se 15 anni fa ti saresti sposata con il tuo amante attuale ed ora avresti conosciuto tuo marito diresti le stesse cose cioe' che ti piace di piu' tuo marito che adesso dici di trovare sbagliato, capisci cosa voglio dire.
Non sapete cosa volete non siete mai contente pretendete troppo da un uomo volete che vi si spieghi cosa prova un bottone quando passa attraverso un'asola.......ecc eccc
incontentabili


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Scusa, io sarò un'anima semplice, forse limitata...ma se:
> si è stanchi di dover solo dare
> ci si sente in trappola
> il partner non basta più, o non lo si ama come si dovrebbe o non è la persona giusta....
> ...




QUOTO IN TUTTO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ho capito coppia aperta
> 
> ognuno fa quello che vuole......


Non siamo una coppia aperta, io non gli racconto i miei tradimenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Scusa, io sarò un'anima semplice, forse limitata...ma se:
> si è stanchi di dover solo dare
> ci si sente in trappola
> il partner non basta più, o non lo si ama come si dovrebbe o non è la persona giusta....
> ...


Tutti siamo capaci di parlare di onestà verso noi stessi...e poi quotidianamente esponiamo il deretano pur di tenerci quello che RITENIAMO importante, sia esso un partner, un lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa ci interessi IN QUEL MOMENTO.
Nessuno di noi è esente dal materialismo, dopo una certa età...suvvia.

Per cui consiglierei di non indugiare su certi valori che in realtà servono solo ad essere invocati quando fa comodo.

Sul discorso dei fiocchetti ti dò perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non siamo una coppia aperta, io non gli racconto i miei tradimenti.


FORSE VADO OT

usi anticoncezionali quando vai con gli amanti?

se si quali?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> FORSE VADO OT
> 
> usi anticoncezionali quando vai con gli amanti?
> 
> se si quali?


SEMPRE CONDOMS.
Ci mancherebbe


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> SEMPRE CONDOMS.
> Ci mancherebbe


quindi qualcosa manca.

poi...... il terrore della rottura!!:sonar:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> *quindi qualcosa manca*.
> 
> poi...... il terrore della rottura!!:sonar:


in che senso?


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso?


Vuoi mettere NATURE!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere NATURE!


si ma è bene sempre proteggersi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere NATURE!


Solo con mio marito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma è bene sempre proteggersi


Brava. Ma ste cose le capiscono solo le donne? ))


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava. Ma ste cose le capiscono solo le donne? ))


pare di si  ...


----------



## oceansize (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per cui consiglierei di non indugiare su certi valori che in realtà servono solo ad essere invocati quando fa comodo.


il tuo discorso ha senso, solo che in questo modo sembri legittimare ogni azione disonesta soltanto perché ogni giorno tutti lo fanno o scendono a patti con se stessi. 
non è mica facile essere onesti con se stessi, quindi tradire è una sconfitta se si vuole esserlo. 
Se poi invece uno non si fa minimamente di questi problemi allora il tuo discorso sul materialismo ecc. calza a pennello, ma non puoi generalizzare dicendo che se si ha il valore dell'onestà o perlomeno se c'è chi si impegna ad essere onesto lo si fa solo quando fa comodo o è facile.
c'è chi è più egoista, materialista ecc.. e di tutto questo se ne frega e chi no, tutto qui.


----------



## Massone (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Solo con mio marito


almeno in questo.


----------



## kay76 (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutti siamo capaci di parlare di onestà verso noi stessi...e poi quotidianamente esponiamo il deretano pur di tenerci quello che RITENIAMO importante, sia esso un partner, un lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa ci interessi IN QUEL MOMENTO.
> Nessuno di noi è esente dal materialismo, dopo una certa età...suvvia.
> 
> Per cui consiglierei di non indugiare su certi valori che in realtà servono solo ad essere invocati quando fa comodo.
> ...


Non volevo dire che chi tradisce non è onesto con se stesso. Si può tradire ed essere onesti con se stessi, se questo è ciò che si vuole e si sceglie.
Volevo dire che IO se tradissi la persona che amo, non mi sentirei onesta con me stessa.

Di conseguenza credo che non riuscirei a tradire innanzitutto per evitare di far del male a me stessa.
Perchè se dessi delle mazzate alle cose che ho costruito e a cui tengo (che può essere il matrimonio o un 'amicizia)sò che soffrirei troppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> il tuo discorso ha senso, solo che in questo modo sembri legittimare ogni azione disonesta soltanto perché ogni giorno tutti lo fanno o scendono a patti con se stessi.
> non è mica facile essere onesti con se stessi, quindi tradire è una sconfitta se si vuole esserlo.
> Se poi invece uno non si fa minimamente di questi problemi allora il tuo discorso sul materialismo ecc. calza a pennello, ma non puoi generalizzare dicendo che se si ha il valore dell'onestà o perlomeno se c'è chi si impegna ad essere onesto lo si fa solo quando fa comodo o è facile.
> c'è chi è più egoista, materialista ecc.. e di tutto questo se ne frega e chi no, tutto qui.


Anche il tuo discorso non fa una piega, infatti io non voglio giustificare ogni azione illecita.
Però la mia idea (generale, per carità, e passibile di aggiustamenti) sull'essere umano è questa, e l'ho espressa anche tempo fa.
Ognuno di noi si trova in una fase della propria vita:quelli che maggiormente hanno contribuito allo svolgersi di questo 3d sono nella fase "siamo stati traditi".
Io non nego loro il diritto di lamentarsi e di odiare a morte coloro che li hanno traditi, e di farne scempio se e come vogliono.
Ma non ritengo opportuno che si appellino all'onestà o che si spingano ad accampare dritti perchè si ritengono più puliti.
Magari lo sono davvero, in quella circostanza, ma io la trovo ben misera cosa nel mare di ipocrisia di cui si è capaci quotidianamente.
E questo vale anche per i traditori, comunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> almeno in questo.


Ma qui lo sanno tutti che mio marito è il numero 1.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che chi tradisce non è onesto con se stesso. Si può tradire ed essere onesti con se stessi, se questo è ciò che si vuole e si sceglie.
> *Volevo dire che IO se tradissi la persona che amo, non mi sentirei onesta con me stessa.*
> Di conseguenza credo che non riuscirei a tradire innanzitutto per evitare di far del male a me stessa.
> Perchè se dessi delle mazzate alle cose che ho costruito e a cui tengo (che può essere il matrimonio o un 'amicizia)sò che soffrirei troppo.


Certo, capisco....perchè la senti parte di te.


----------



## oceansize (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche il tuo discorso non fa una piega, infatti io non voglio giustificare ogni azione illecita.
> Però la mia idea (generale, per carità, e passibile di aggiustamenti) sull'essere umano è questa, e l'ho espressa anche tempo fa.
> Ognuno di noi si trova in una fase della propria vita:quelli che maggiormente hanno contribuito allo svolgersi di questo 3d sono nella fase "siamo stati traditi".
> Io non nego loro il diritto di lamentarsi e di odiare a morte coloro che li hanno traditi, e di farne scempio se e come vogliono.
> ...


Capito, in fondo diciamo la stessa cosa, solo da due punti di vista diversi e da esperienze diverse.
E' un discorso molto soggettivo.
Ormai leggendo le storie del forum, soprattutto di traditori, mi sono fatta un'idea e mi chiedo cosa farei io se mi trovassi in alcune situazioni. 
Non posso sapere se riuscirei sempre ad essere onesta, ma sicuramente è un qualcosa a cui aspiro sempre, perché sono fatta così. 
Se poi volessi fregarmene ed essere disonesta con me e con un partner o un amico ecc... non mi sentirei meno disonesta solo perché nel mondo è pieno di ipocriti. 
Nel mio mondo per fortuna ho esempi "puliti" e mi piace pensare che si possa vivere così senza per forza essere schiacciati.


----------



## kay76 (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche il tuo discorso non fa una piega, infatti io non voglio giustificare ogni azione illecita.
> Però la mia idea (generale, per carità, e passibile di aggiustamenti) sull'essere umano è questa, e l'ho espressa anche tempo fa.
> Ognuno di noi si trova in una fase della propria vita:quelli che maggiormente hanno contribuito allo svolgersi di questo 3d sono nella fase "siamo stati traditi".
> Io non nego loro il diritto di lamentarsi e di odiare a morte coloro che li hanno traditi, e di farne scempio se e come vogliono.
> ...


Comunque guarda io ti dò ragione per questo discorso.
Io non ce l'ho con i traditori a priori, non penso male di loro. Cerco sempre di mettermi nei panni di tutti. E solo perchè sono stata tradita non credo di essere migliore di un traditore.
Io odio proprio per questo la parola perdono. non la uso mai con mio marito.Non sono il suo giudice.
E non ho neanche la presunzione di pensare che io nella mia vita sono sempre onesta.
O che a me non succederà MAI di tradire.

P.S. ovviamente uso i termini traditi/traditori per spiegarmi meglio, non per fare delle categorie di persone!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Capito, in fondo diciamo la stessa cosa, solo da due punti di vista diversi e da esperienze diverse.
> E' un discorso molto soggettivo.
> Ormai leggendo le storie del forum, soprattutto di traditori, mi sono fatta un'idea e mi chiedo cosa farei io se mi trovassi in alcune situazioni.
> Non posso sapere se riuscirei sempre ad essere onesta, ma sicuramente *è un qualcosa a cui aspiro sempre*, perché sono fatta così.
> ...


Avere sempre presenti queste aspirazioni sarebbe la cosa migliore, in effetti.
Chi si comporta in modo disonesto credo si senta disonesto alla pari degli altri.

E credo anch'io che esistano persone pulite, che non si sentono schiacciate o sfigate, anzi.
Però ultimamente ne vedo poche. ma fosre sono i miei sensi che non funzionano bene


----------



## Massone (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma qui lo sanno tutti che mio marito è il numero 1.


Sono contento per lui.


----------



## resistere (19 Settembre 2011)

Ho letto la tua storia e COMPRENDO il tuo stato d’animo  perché ci sono passato prima. Posso darti questi consigli dettati  solo dalla mia esperienza e probabilmente poco professionali.  In questo forum c’è gente in gamba e  più competente di me. 

1)	Non buttare al vento 20 anni di matrimonio così solo per rabbia (e lo so che ce ne hai tanta). A chiudere il matrimonio fai sempre in tempo,  anche fra qualche mese se proprio capisci che non ce la fai. Hai il coltello dalla parte del manico. Gestisci tu la situazione e la decisione la devi prendere tu, non lei. Se vuoi puoi anche affidarti ad un psicoterapeuta di coppia. Io l'ho fatto e per un pò mi è stato utile.
2)	FIGLI: ora tienili fuori da questa storia. In questa fase  cerca di non far saper nulla dei problemi che hai con tua moglie. Lo so che ti viene voglia di sputtanarla, ma poi potresti pentirti di avere detto cose sotto un effetto “rabbioso”
3)	PAUSA DI RIFLESSIONE? Io non l’ho adottata ho resistito. L’importante è che non devi far pesare in casa  la situazione gravissima a tua moglie se vuoi ricostruire. Sembra un paradosso però è così,  anche se tua moglie ha colpe al 99%.  Mantieni se ce la fai un profilo basso e cerca di smaltire la rabbia. Devi stare calmo in casa. Se fai continue scenate non ne verrai mai fuori.
4)	AUTOSTIMA:  E’ la parola chiave. Lei  ti ha massacrato. Ha scelto un altro al tuo posto e tu ignaro di tutto hai continuato a trattarla con rispetto . Non ti fare distruggere. Rimettiti a nuovo. Vai in palestra, sfogati, migliora il tuo aspetto fisico e fai le cose che ti piace fare. Le altre donne ti guarderanno (serve anche questo). Leggi libri, scrivi la tua storia e te la tieni per te. Questo è il modo che ho adottato per superare il dolore iniziale.
5)	L’ALTRO:  lo l’ ho affrontato e non me ne sono pentito affatto. Ero pronto a distruggergli il matrimonio (l’avrei detto alla moglie) e lui mi ha pregato di non farlo. Devo dire che per me è stato importantissimo.  In quel momento non avevo nulla da perdere. Ho rischiato e potevo perdere tutto, ma diciamo che nel mio caso è andata bene. 
6)	NON DIMENTICHERAI MAI  ciò che è successo. Ci devi e ci dovrai convivere. Non passerà giorno senza che tu ci pensi. Però se tieni alla famiglia e riesci a costruire un rapporto diverso con tua moglie, beh allora puoi farcela.
7)	FIDUCIA. Piano piano ce la farai a trovare fiducia in te stesso. Ma verso di lei la fiducia è un percorso tortuoso e forse irraggiungibile.

Ecco cosa dovrai affrontare da qui ai prossimi mesi.  Se ti va di rimboccarti le maniche e affrontare con tua moglie questo percorso, vai,  fallo e NON TI SCORAGGIARE, perché ci saranno momenti di recupero e poi di disperazione. Io lo sto affrontando con determinazione e caparbietà e la mia famiglia (ciò che io tengo di più al mondo)  ancora tiene. Ed io ? Io mantengo una vita di alti e bassi. Ma è una vita accettabile per come si era messa. Caro Massone è un percorso lungo e difficile e sta a te decidere.
IN BOCCA AL LUPO MASSONE.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia e COMPRENDO il tuo stato d’animo  perché ci sono passato prima. Posso darti questi consigli dettati  solo dalla mia esperienza e probabilmente poco professionali.  In questo forum c’è gente in gamba e  più competente di me.
> 
> 1)	Non buttare al vento 20 anni di matrimonio così solo per rabbia (e lo so che ce ne hai tanta). A chiudere il matrimonio fai sempre in tempo,  anche fra qualche mese se proprio capisci che non ce la fai. Hai il coltello dalla parte del manico. Gestisci tu la situazione e la decisione la devi prendere tu, non lei. Se vuoi puoi anche affidarti ad un psicoterapeuta di coppia. Io l'ho fatto e per un pò mi è stato utile.
> 2)	FIGLI: ora tienili fuori da questa storia. In questa fase  cerca di non far saper nulla dei problemi che hai con tua moglie. Lo so che ti viene voglia di sputtanarla, ma poi potresti pentirti di avere detto cose sotto un effetto “rabbioso”
> ...


Bel post!
Mi hai dato delle dritte anche a me eh?
Vero certe cose non si dimenticheranno mai.
Ma ci dobbiamo convivere: fanno parte della nostra storia.
Resistere ciao e ben tornato.
Questi si che sono consigli pratici!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia e COMPRENDO il tuo stato d’animo  perché ci sono passato prima. Posso darti questi consigli dettati  solo dalla mia esperienza e probabilmente poco professionali.  In questo forum c’è gente in gamba e  più competente di me.
> 
> 1)	Non buttare al vento 20 anni di matrimonio così solo per rabbia (e lo so che ce ne hai tanta). A chiudere il matrimonio fai sempre in tempo,  anche fra qualche mese se proprio capisci che non ce la fai. Hai il coltello dalla parte del manico. Gestisci tu la situazione e la decisione la devi prendere tu, non lei. Se vuoi puoi anche affidarti ad un psicoterapeuta di coppia. Io l'ho fatto e per un pò mi è stato utile.
> 2)	FIGLI: ora tienili fuori da questa storia. In questa fase  cerca di non far saper nulla dei problemi che hai con tua moglie. Lo so che ti viene voglia di sputtanarla, ma poi potresti pentirti di avere detto cose sotto un effetto “rabbioso”
> ...


T quoto in quasi tutto.     Per rabarbaro.. bastava dire touchè ;-) scusami se magari non è scritto giusto  . Matraini.. mica mi piace molto quello che pensi e scrivi, non credi che nel matrimonio ci siano dei patti? non credi che ognuno di noi è diverso dagli altri e che nelle situazioni di tradimento ci rimanga come un cretino ? e parla della maggior parte dei traditi, non di quelle eccezioni dove si hanno altre idee altri modi di reagire, altri pensieri. credo che la maggior parte dei traditi si senta offesa dentro, si sente il mondo crollare, perde la fiducia in se stesso, perde la fiducia nel partner, perde quel mondo a cui credeva ( anche se magari quel mondo era illusorio ). credo siano poche le persone che reagiscano nella maniera che sopra ho scritto, le persone che reagiscono diversamente sono poche, ma non per questo voglio dire che sia giusto reagire in una maniera o nell'altra; ma vorrei ribadire che nella normalità dei casi quando si tradisce, il tradito soffre in una maniera indicibile, e per quello che è il mio pensiero anche il traditore. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutti siamo capaci di parlare di onestà verso noi stessi...e poi quotidianamente esponiamo il deretano pur di tenerci quello che RITENIAMO importante, sia esso un partner, un lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa ci interessi IN QUEL MOMENTO.
> Nessuno di noi è esente dal materialismo, dopo una certa età...suvvia.
> 
> Per cui consiglierei di non indugiare su certi valori che in realtà servono solo ad essere invocati quando fa comodo.
> ...


Chiara le tue toppe sono peggio del buco...:mrgreen:

machecazzo, gia' nella tribu' l'uomo si sentiva protetto tanto che Platone fonda su quei principi il suo stato perfetto e tu te ne esci corrompendo anche i tuoi famigliari visto che vivi in una societa' corrotta?

Tu sclererai molto peggio del conte...insieme a Lothar...

che bel trio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: occhio che le malattie si trasmettono anche spompinando, pratica che senz'altro praticherai perche' hai sempre detto che non hai limiti...

anche se ciulare col preservativo per me equivale ad una sega...

ma degustibus...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chiara le tue toppe sono peggio del buco...:mrgreen:
> 
> machecazzo, gia' nella tribu' l'uomo si sentiva protetto tanto che Platone fonda su quei principi il suo stato perfetto e tu te ne esci corrompendo anche i tuoi famigliari visto che vivi in una societa' corrotta?
> 
> ...


Certo, per te che sei maschio equivale a una sega.
Ma chi ha mai detto che i maschi devono godere per forza?
L'importante è che soddisfino me.

E smettila con queste palle dei familiari, vai di là che il Testimone di Geova ti aspetta....
(Ricostruire dopo un tradimento, seconda porta a destra)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> T quoto in quasi tutto.     Per rabarbaro.. bastava dire touchè ;-) scusami se magari non è scritto giusto  . *Matraini.. mica mi piace molto quello che pensi e scrivi*, non credi che nel matrimonio ci siano dei patti? non credi che ognuno di noi è diverso dagli altri e che nelle situazioni di tradimento ci rimanga come un cretino ? e parla della maggior parte dei traditi, non di quelle eccezioni dove si hanno altre idee altri modi di reagire, altri pensieri. credo che la maggior parte dei traditi si senta offesa dentro, si sente il mondo crollare, perde la fiducia in se stesso, perde la fiducia nel partner, perde quel mondo a cui credeva ( anche se magari quel mondo era illusorio ). credo siano poche le persone che reagiscano nella maniera che sopra ho scritto, le persone che reagiscono diversamente sono poche, ma non per questo voglio dire che sia giusto reagire in una maniera o nell'altra; ma vorrei ribadire che nella normalità dei casi quando si tradisce, il tradito soffre in una maniera indicibile, e per quello che è il mio pensiero anche il traditore.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Leggi la mia risposta  Stermi.
Mi fa un baffo di quello che piace a te e al tuo genere (maschile)

A me invece piace molto quello che scrivi tu (sinceramente)


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, per te che sei maschio equivale a una sega.
> Ma chi ha mai detto che i maschi devono godere per forza?
> L'importante è che soddisfino me.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
COntessa....AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA...
Infatti il maschio che non sa soddisfarti...scaricato in men che non si fica...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

Ma scusate!! quando si fa sesso o amore che sia " metto il sorriso perchè presumo che su questa frase qualcuno potrebbe anche replicare... " non si cerca di dare soltanto? e non si ricava piacere solo dal dare piacere ? buh!! ma anche su questo ora dobbiamo avere dei dubbi? e che cavolo! scusate ma posso concepire il godere, solo x il gusto di godere come un'eccezione. 

Ciao. 

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma scusate!! quando si fa sesso o amore che sia " metto il sorriso perchè presumo che su questa frase qualcuno potrebbe anche replicare... " non si cerca di dare soltanto? e non si ricava piacere solo dal dare piacere ? buh!! ma anche su questo ora dobbiamo avere dei dubbi? e che cavolo! scusate ma posso concepire il godere, solo x il gusto di godere come un'eccezione.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


CI sono troppi maschi che vanno lì scopano e vengono...
Chi se ne frega dell'orgasmo femminile?
Scopi con una donna come la matra, e non la soddisfi, lei lo prende come un affronto personale eh?
Tutto colpa di quelli che promettono mari e monti e poi quando è ora di fare...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, per te che sei maschio equivale a una sega.
> Ma chi ha mai detto che i maschi devono godere per forza?
> L'importante è che soddisfino me.
> 
> ...


Te sei na' mezza calzetta e quindi opportunamente te fai fa' i servizietti da mezze calzette peggio de te, perche' se trovi quello con i coglioni al posto dell'ovatta il pallone gonfiato s'ammoscia...:rotfl:

idem per quello de casa che te lassa pascola' fori...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CI sono troppi maschi che vanno lì scopano e vengono...
> Chi se ne frega dell'orgasmo femminile?
> Scopi con una donna come la matra, e non la soddisfi, lei lo prende come un affronto personale eh?
> Tutto colpa di quelli che promettono mari e monti e poi quando è ora di fare...


Ciao. pensi che queste persone che vanno a "scopare" sappiano che vuol dire scopare? bhe.. la matraini.... non credo sia così semplice il discorso matraini, ma volendo esprimere un pensiero;" qua lo scrivo e qua lo nego!" se così lei fosse.. bhe sarei come lei.. affronto fu!! Scusami matraini non ti conosco, ma anche se ti conoscessi lo stesso scusa domanderei.  

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te sei na' mezza calzetta e quindi opportunamente te fai fa' i servizietti da mezze calzette peggio de te, perche' se trovi quello con i coglioni al posto dell'ovatta il pallone gonfiato s'ammoscia...:rotfl:
> 
> idem per quello de casa che te lassa pascola' fori...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Questi complimenti me li avevi già fatti tre mesi fa....
aho, Bari, stammo a perder colpi?

Si vede che a tua moglie piace la solita minestra....contenta lei

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao. pensi che queste persone che vanno a "scopare" sappiano che vuol dire scopare? bhe.. la matraini.... non credo sia così semplice il discorso matraini, ma volendo esprimere un pensiero;" qua lo scrivo e qua lo nego!" se così lei fosse.. bhe sarei come lei.. affronto fu!! Scusami matraini non ti conosco, ma anche se ti conoscessi lo stesso scusa domanderei.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Te l'ho detto che mi piace quel che scrivi


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

Non mi piacciono gli uomini che risultano scurrili con le donne. Difendersi si ma.... sti coglioni se li abbiamo usiamoli bene


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questi complimenti me li avevi già fatti tre mesi fa....
> aho, Bari, stammo a perder colpi?
> 
> Si vede che a tua moglie piace la solita minestra....contenta lei
> ...


Inquadravo mejo per i novizi.....avevo paura della messa a fuoco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

altro che minestra a te....

solo a semolino te farebbi anna' avanti, visto che nun servono i denti pe' mastica'......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

godi pure te fino a che nun cala er sipario...poi ce racconti...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Niko, ma lei tu non sei uguale a prima. Obiettivamente come puoi esserlo?


Non è molto chiara la frase sopra...hai dimenticato qualche parola. Se non sono uguale a prima...secondo me sono peggiorato perché comunque io attualmente di lei non mi riesco a fidare....lei invece mi vede migliore.
Nei comportamenti in linea di massima mi sembra di essere uguale a come sono sempre stato...forse ho la consapevolezza che lei è diversa da come la conoscevo e lo accetto...quello si.

Emhhh....preciso subito 
accetto quello che ha fatto ma non che continui a farlo eh.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è molto chiara la frase sopra...hai dimenticato qualche parola. Se non sono uguale a prima...secondo me sono peggiorato perché comunque io attualmente di lei non mi riesco a fidare....lei invece mi vede migliore.
> Nei comportamenti in linea di massima mi sembra di essere uguale a come sono sempre stato...forse ho la consapevolezza che lei è diversa da come la conoscevo e lo accetto...quello si.
> 
> Emhhh....preciso subito
> accetto quello che ha fatto ma non che continui a farlo eh.


Ma il tuo compito potrebbe anche essere quello di fare chiarezza in sè stessa eh?
Sai almeno che coraggio ci vuole a dire ad un marito, senti, grazie a questa esperienza ho capito che non ti amo più e non voglio più stare con te?
Anche per lei non è facile capirsi.
Tu non puoi vivere con la paura che lei ci ricaschi, e lei con la consapevolezza di essere sotto tiro di un cecchino.
Una situazione non facile.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il tuo compito potrebbe anche essere quello di fare chiarezza in sè stessa eh?
> Sai almeno che coraggio ci vuole a dire ad un marito, senti, grazie a questa esperienza ho capito che non ti amo più e non voglio più stare con te?
> Anche per lei non è facile capirsi.
> *Tu non puoi vivere con la paura che lei ci ricaschi, e lei con la consapevolezza di essere sotto tiro di un cecchino*.
> Una situazione non facile.


Mmmhh...io non ho più paura che ci ricaschi...so già cosa farò e non mi farà più male come la prima volta. Lei non è sotto tiro di nessuno...può fare come crede e io pure


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmhh...io non ho più paura che ci ricaschi...so già cosa farò e non mi farà più male come la prima volta. Lei non è sotto tiro di nessuno...può fare come crede e io pure


Tu controlli il suo telefono.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu controlli il suo telefono.


e fa benissimo....almeno controlla se spara cazzate...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e fa benissimo....almeno controlla se spara cazzate...


Ma tu dove vedi amore, nel controllare il telefono della tua compagna?
Io ci leggo dominio e possesso.
Cose indegne, una sorta di moderna cintura di castità.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu dove vedi amore, nel controllare il telefono della tua compagna?
> Io ci leggo dominio e possesso.
> Cose indegne, una sorta di moderna cintura di castità.


Se non dai adito a dubbi ok, ma visto quello che hai combinato te tocca...

e' indegno che tu invochi diritti dopo la merda che hai fatto ingoiare...

anzi a calci in culo dovevi essere trattata percio' te va pure de lusso se ci si limita a buttare solo un occhio nel cellulare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu controlli il suo telefono.


SI lo controllo e lei lo sa pure.

Tu ci vedrai cose indegne, nessun amore e bla bla bla, mentre se lei continuasse a mentirmi per mantenere una situazione che le fa comodo scommetto che le daresti ragione....a me semplicemente serve per capire meglio la situazione.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se non dai adito a dubbi ok, ma visto quello che hai combinato te tocca...
> 
> e' indegno che tu invochi diritti dopo la merda che hai fatto ingoiare...
> 
> anzi a calci in culo dovevi essere trattata percio' *te va pure de lusso se ci si limita a buttare solo un occhio nel cellulare...*:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Eh eh...sapessi come mi sono evoluto  se mi va male il lavoro posso pure fare l'ivenstigatore privato :rotfl:


----------



## Saby (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è molto chiara la frase sopra...hai dimenticato qualche parola. Se non sono uguale a prima...secondo me sono peggiorato perché comunque io attualmente di lei non mi riesco a fidare....lei invece mi vede migliore.
> Nei comportamenti in linea di massima mi sembra di essere uguale a come sono sempre stato...forse ho la consapevolezza che lei è diversa da come la conoscevo e lo accetto...quello si.
> 
> Emhhh....preciso subito
> accetto quello che ha fatto ma non che continui a farlo eh.


Ecco, credo che dovresti andare a fondo con lei su questo miglioramento che lei vede in te, perché forse qui sta la chiave. Un tradimento ha sempre un perché, non lasciarlo andare e basta, non sotterarlo.
Una terapia familiare?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> SI lo controllo e lei lo sa pure.
> 
> Tu ci vedrai cose indegne, nessun amore e bla bla bla, mentre se lei continuasse a mentirmi per mantenere una situazione che le fa comodo scommetto che le daresti ragione....a me semplicemente serve per capire meglio la situazione.


Fai bene, non dare retta....:mrgreen:

anzi ce vorrebbe pure er Pentothal de Diabolikke......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> SI lo controllo e lei lo sa pure.
> 
> Tu ci vedrai cose indegne, nessun amore e bla bla bla, mentre se lei continuasse a mentirmi per mantenere una situazione che le fa comodo scommetto che le daresti ragione....a me semplicemente serve per capire meglio la situazione.


Anche se ti sembrerà assurdo, il Conte non sta cercando a tutti i costi di dare ragione a tua moglie,
ma di suggerirti un sistema ( che può andar bene per te o meno) per viverla meglio.

Però sinceramente non capisco come il controllo potrebbe farti capire meglio la situazione.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Ecco, credo che dovresti andare a fondo con lei su questo miglioramento che lei vede in te, perché forse qui sta la chiave. Un tradimento ha sempre un perché, non lasciarlo andare e basta, non sotterarlo.
> *Una terapia familiare*?


Sabi', ma se risolvono autonomamente, visto che nun me sembrano handicappati, che motivo c'e' di andare dagli strizzacervelli?


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Ecco, credo che dovresti andare a fondo con lei su questo miglioramento che lei vede in te, perché forse qui sta la chiave. Un tradimento ha sempre un perché, non lasciarlo andare e basta, non sotterarlo.
> Una terapia familiare?


Lei dice che ora sono più disponibile, partecipo di più, prima non mi interessava di lei....e diciamo che, se si riferisce al periodo precedente al tradimento (3-4 mesi prima) forse ha anche ragione. Però io lo vedevo più un distacco da parte sua nei miei confronti e ad un certo punto l'ho "lasciata andare" (ma poi ho scoperto che in quel periodo c'era già l'altro che stava "lavorando").

Ti dirò che attualmente stiamo anche bene e il miglioramento che lei vede in me è dato dal fatto che lei si è riavvicinata a me...questo intendo col dire che io mi sento grososmodo uguale a prima...(so che non mi esprimo granché bene )


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche se ti sembrerà assurdo, il Conte non sta cercando a tutti i costi di dare ragione a tua moglie,
> ma di suggerirti un sistema ( che può andar bene per te o meno) per viverla meglio.
> 
> *Però sinceramente non capisco come il controllo potrebbe farti capire meglio la situazione*.


Mmmhh...vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
Diciamo che ora come ora mi sembrerebbe anche di potermi fidare di mia moglie andando "a pelle" e difatti i controlli sono sempre meno frequenti (all'inizio sembravo psicopatico davvero...lo ammetto)...è solo per avere conferma che non sto avendo un abbaglio.

Il sistema che mi sta suggerende il conte, se è quello di fregarmene che continui a tradirmi se ci sto bene assieme.....io non riesco a farmelo andare bene  Se invece è un'altra cosa che intende...spiegatemela meglio


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Ecco, credo che dovresti andare a fondo con lei su questo miglioramento che lei vede in te, perché forse qui sta la chiave. Un tradimento ha sempre un perché, non lasciarlo andare e basta, non sotterarlo.
> *Una terapia familiare?*


Dimenticavo questo punto.
Al momento vedo la situazione migliore rispetto all'inizio dove non riuscivo a capire mia moglie...ci stiamo riavvicinando e penso che per ora possiamo fare anche senza.


----------



## Massone (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia e COMPRENDO il tuo stato d’animo  perché ci sono passato prima. Posso darti questi consigli dettati  solo dalla mia esperienza e probabilmente poco professionali.  In questo forum c’è gente in gamba e  più competente di me.
> 
> 1)	Non buttare al vento 20 anni di matrimonio così solo per rabbia (e lo so che ce ne hai tanta). A chiudere il matrimonio fai sempre in tempo,  anche fra qualche mese se proprio capisci che non ce la fai. Hai il coltello dalla parte del manico. Gestisci tu la situazione e la decisione la devi prendere tu, non lei. Se vuoi puoi anche affidarti ad un psicoterapeuta di coppia. Io l'ho fatto e per un pò mi è stato utile.
> 2)	FIGLI: ora tienili fuori da questa storia. In questa fase  cerca di non far saper nulla dei problemi che hai con tua moglie. Lo so che ti viene voglia di sputtanarla, ma poi potresti pentirti di avere detto cose sotto un effetto “rabbioso”
> ...


CREPI.

Ciao resistere ,ti quoto in toto sto facendo esattamente come te evidentemente il percorso di ricostruzione se lo si vuole e uguale per tutti.

Pensa che sono dimagrito 10 kg e' non c'e stato giorno che non ho fatto attivita' fisica di tutti i generi  anche per sfogarmi solo chi c'e' passato sa cosa HAI DENTRO.

Pensa che adesso mi chiama il bronzo di Riace.

Adesso ho coinvolto pure lei ogni giorno facciamo un percorso di circa sei km camminando velocemente. 

Si per il bene dei miei figli ho smesso di fare scenate dicendogli che va tutto bene e  che non devono preoccuparsi. 

(cerco di stare il piu' possibile con loro coccolandoli)

Per quanto riguarda l'altro ( e' in attesa di giudizio)

Cazzo e' vero il pensiero e' quello che mi perseguita di piu' non avrei mai pensato che potesse trattarsi di una cosa cosi struggente.

una sola cosa volevo chiederti se tua moglie dopo la tua scoperta ha troncato subito e del tutto con l'amico? 

ciao e grAzie del tuo pensiero IN BOCCA AL LUPO PURE A TE.


----------



## Massone (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh...sapessi come mi sono evoluto  se mi va male il lavoro posso pure fare l'ivenstigatore privato :rotfl:


Io consiglio un GPS sulla sua macchina cosi vedi tutti i suoi movimenti:idea:


----------



## MarcoP (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh...sapessi come mi sono evoluto  se mi va male il lavoro posso pure fare l'ivenstigatore privato :rotfl:


Niko, se dovesse servirti trovi un valido collaboratore.
Ho scoperto strumenti e meccanismi da fare invidia a Ponzi (famosa casa di investigazione).


----------



## Massone (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Niko, se dovesse servirti trovi un valido collaboratore.
> Ho scoperto strumenti e meccanismi da fare invidia a Ponzi (famosa casa di investigazione).


Dai raccontaci potrebbe servire!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

Uhm... leggere certe cose da dispiacere, mi sembra di capire che chi tradisce sia una bestia, e chi è stato tradito un santo. io direi che quando c'è un tradimento in mezzo, la responsabilità ricade su entrambi! E non sto difendendo i traditori, sto solo dicendo che quasi mai chi viene tradito non ha colpe. E vorrei aggiungere che quando si vuole ripartire rimanendo assieme il tradito debba mettere da parte rancore, rabbia, odio, amore, e che si debba col tempo e con la voglia di entrambi, ed in questo caso soprattutto dal traditore che deve lavorare molto su se stesso/a per far capire all'altro/a che lui/lei puo ricominciare a dare quel briciolo di fiducia per stare bene nuovamente assieme. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia e COMPRENDO il tuo stato d’animo  perché ci sono passato prima. Posso darti questi consigli dettati  solo dalla mia esperienza e probabilmente poco professionali.  In questo forum c’è gente in gamba e  più competente di me.
> 
> 1)	Non buttare al vento 20 anni di matrimonio così solo per rabbia (e lo so che ce ne hai tanta). A chiudere il matrimonio fai sempre in tempo,  anche fra qualche mese se proprio capisci che non ce la fai. Hai il coltello dalla parte del manico. Gestisci tu la situazione e la decisione la devi prendere tu, non lei. Se vuoi puoi anche affidarti ad un psicoterapeuta di coppia. Io l'ho fatto e per un pò mi è stato utile.
> 2)	FIGLI: ora tienili fuori da questa storia. In questa fase  cerca di non far saper nulla dei problemi che hai con tua moglie. Lo so che ti viene voglia di sputtanarla, ma poi potresti pentirti di avere detto cose sotto un effetto “rabbioso”
> ...


un bel mix di forma e sostanza, bravo!! ho festeggiato da qualche mese i 12 anni di matrimonio e i miei 40 l'anno prossimo arriveranno inesorabili .... io dovesse capitarmi una cosa del genere e non lo escludo affatto, cercherei di comportarmi così, esattamente così

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Uhm... leggere certe cose da dispiacere, mi sembra di capire che chi tradisce sia una bestia, e chi è stato tradito un santo. io direi che quando c'è un tradimento in mezzo, la responsabilità ricade su entrambi! E non sto difendendo i traditori, sto solo dicendo che quasi mai chi viene tradito non ha colpe. E vorrei aggiungere che quando si vuole ripartire rimanendo assieme il tradito debba mettere da parte rancore, rabbia, odio, amore, e che si debba col tempo e con la voglia di entrambi, ed in questo caso soprattutto dal traditore che deve lavorare molto su se stesso/a per far capire all'altro/a che lui/lei puo ricominciare a dare quel briciolo di fiducia per stare bene nuovamente assieme.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Frena un attimo....:mrgreen:

ammesso e non concesso anche che il tradito sia rimasto refrattario al dialogo stimolato dal cornificando, (EVENTUALITA' PERALTRO ALEATORIA PERCHE' DI SOLITO SI TRADISCE DA MUTI....:carneval...

a sto punto, qual'e' la cosa urticante che giustifica un'apertura extraterritoriale di cosce o un volo di stormi d'uccelli fuori il periodo canonico della caccia?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

per me non c'e' cosa compensativa...so' tutte puttanate aggiunte ex-post...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se non dai adito a dubbi ok, ma visto quello che hai combinato te tocca...
> 
> e' indegno che tu invochi diritti dopo la merda che hai fatto ingoiare...
> 
> ...


Ma ti rispondo con una provocazione di una mia amica...
CHi sei tu per dirmi a chi devo o non devo telefonare?
Ma che te frega...no?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Frena un attimo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ammesso e non concesso anche che il tradito sia rimasto refrattario al dialogo stimolato dal cornificando, (EVENTUALITA' PERALTRO ALEATORIA PERCHE' DI SOLITO SI TRADISCE DA MUTI....:carneval...
> 
> ...


Ciao, ho forse scritto che giustifico i tradimenti ? 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## tesla (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non nego loro il diritto di lamentarsi e di odiare a morte coloro che li hanno traditi, e di farne scempio se e come vogliono.
> Ma non ritengo opportuno che si appellino all'onestà o che si spingano ad accampare dritti perchè si ritengono più puliti.


mi auguro che chi si appella all'onestà in un rapporto amoroso si riferisca esclusivamente a quell'ambito, non credo che venga messa in discussione l'onestà di un traditore in TOTO, nel senso che gli vengano anche attribuiti scippi a vecchiette, furti di cani guida ai ciechi o  traffici d'organi.

per il resto, tu rivendichi il tuo diritto a godere con coloro che ti aggradano, io quello di vivere il mio modo d'amare senza che questo comporti l'accaparramento di più buchi o piselli possibili; nel fare quest'ultima considerazione, rivendico anche il diritto a definirmi più "onesta" perchè quello che prometto mantengo, se prometto fedeltà mantengo la parola data e se non ci riesco perchè ritengo il mio rapporto esaurito prima SPIEGO, poi saluto, e POI vado con qualcun altra. 
tutto questo rappresenta chiaramente due modi differenti di vivere i rapporti con le persone.


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Si tradisce perché nel tempo si cambia.
> Si tradisce perché si e' stanchi di dover solo dare.
> Si tradisce perché capita un'occasione e non pensi che il tuo matrimonio sia così al capolinea da doverti separare prima di poterla vivere.
> Si tradisce perché ti senti in trappola.
> ...


scusami ma dissento, profondamente. oggi, dopo anni di autopsicoanalisi sul mio tradimento e dopo milioni di tentazioni (cui per il momento ho resistito), centinaia di seghe terapeutiche... io sono arrivato alla conclusione che nel mio personalissimo caso io ho tradito unicamente perchè mi piace la figa e adoro le donne. mia moglie è una donna speciale, adoro fare l'amore con lei e più passano gli anni e più sono colpito da quanto bella lei sia fuori e dentro. Resta il fatto che mi piacciono le donne e tradirei (ancora) solo per il piacere che mi da avere una (bella) donna diversa e nel piacere narciso che provo a soddisfarla pienamente. Guarda, ho semplificato, solo dopo anni tutto il mio percorso che mi ha portato al tradimento e sono arrivato - dopo mille paranoie mentali - a guardare in faccia la realtà. come è cominciata? perchè? cosa mi attraeva? cosa cercavo? cosa volevo? cosa mi faceva battere il cuore ??? non la sua psicologia, non la sua testa ma il suo sedere, la sua bocca etc etc etc etc. in una parola "la gnocca". Non credo di essere una persona superficiale, credo anche di essermi nel tempo preso molte responsabilità e impegni per aiutare tutti coloro che mi stavano attorno, ho sempre tenuto tutto sotto controllo e mi sono sempre eretto a parafulmine e paladino di chiunque avesse bisogno. risultato? da qualche parte devi sfogarti. io ho cercato lo sfogo nella figa! tutto qui, scevro da ogni sovrastruttura sentimentale. il mio caso insegna questo. punto. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche se ti sembrerà assurdo, il Conte non sta cercando a tutti i costi di dare ragione a tua moglie,
> ma di suggerirti un sistema ( che può andar bene per te o meno) per viverla meglio.
> 
> Però sinceramente non capisco come il controllo potrebbe farti capire meglio la situazione.


Ecco brava...
Contessa scolteme...
Io ti dico che controllo il tuo cellulare...
Tu mi dici ok...
So che morirei matto no?
Se hai dieci amichetti che ti scrivono...il giorno dopo sono 100...
Poi mi dici...
Caro ti sto solo mostrando quanto sono troia eh?
COntinua a controllare caro...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rispondo con una provocazione di una mia amica...
> *CHi sei tu per dirmi a chi devo o non devo telefonare?*
> Ma che te frega...no?


A quella stronza le risponderei:

Tuo marito cocca e vedi di non scordartelo!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao, ho forse scritto che giustifico i tradimenti ?
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Quasi...

titubi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> scusami ma dissento, profondamente. oggi, dopo anni di autopsicoanalisi sul mio tradimento e dopo milioni di tentazioni (cui per il momento ho resistito), centinaia di seghe terapeutiche... io sono arrivato alla conclusione che nel mio personalissimo caso io ho tradito unicamente perchè mi piace la figa e adoro le donne. mia moglie è una donna speciale, adoro fare l'amore con lei e più passano gli anni e più sono colpito da quanto bella lei sia fuori e dentro. Resta il fatto che mi piacciono le donne e tradirei (ancora) solo per il piacere che mi da avere una (bella) donna diversa e nel piacere narciso che provo a soddisfarla pienamente. Guarda, ho semplificato, solo dopo anni tutto il mio percorso che mi ha portato al tradimento e sono arrivato - dopo mille paranoie mentali - a guardare in faccia la realtà. come è cominciata? perchè? cosa mi attraeva? cosa cercavo? cosa volevo? cosa mi faceva battere il cuore ??? non la sua psicologia, non la sua testa ma il suo sedere, la sua bocca etc etc etc etc. in una parola "la gnocca". Non credo di essere una persona superficiale, credo anche di essermi nel tempo preso molte responsabilità e impegni per aiutare tutti coloro che mi stavano attorno, ho sempre tenuto tutto sotto controllo e mi sono sempre eretto a parafulmine e paladino di chiunque avesse bisogno. risultato? da qualche parte devi sfogarti. io ho cercato lo sfogo nella figa! tutto qui, scevro da ogni sovrastruttura sentimentale. il mio caso insegna questo. punto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grande!
La figa è la figa!
Lassa pur che il mondo diga
Ma il meglio buso
L'è la figa.

Se lavora e se fadiga
per il pane e per la figa.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A quella stronza le risponderei:
> 
> Tuo marito cocca e vedi di non scordartelo!


Ah ho capito...
Non sapevo che essere mariti implicasse questi diritti...
Scusami ammetto la mia ignoranza...
Ma sono convinto che se dico così a mia moglie...uhm...
Mah...non so...mah...
Mi stai tentendo un tranello non mi fido...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava...
> Contessa scolteme...
> Io ti dico che controllo il tuo cellulare...
> Tu mi dici ok...
> ...


Sareste da TSO....ipso facto...

infatti la chiara "opera" all'insaputa del maritozzo...

se messo al corrente delle prestazioni extra il maritozzo abbozza, 3 TSO...

4...4...sciore e sciori...chi offre di piu'?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sareste da TSO....ipso facto...
> 
> infatti la chiara "opera" all'insaputa del maritozzo...
> 
> ...


Pensa io conosco di persona il marito della Matraini...
Pensa te...
Non sai le risate quando parliamo del forum...
Bocca mia taci...
Direi solo questo...hanno superato la fase..

Ehi ma dobbiamo proprio dirci sempre tutto?
Ma che palle...
Sono nella fase...ognuno mette in gioco quello che preferisce...

Ma io farei carte false per essere al suo posto.
E lo invidio da morire.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa io conosco di persona il marito della Matraini...
> Pensa te...
> Non sai le risate quando parliamo del forum...
> Bocca mia taci...
> ...


Allora anche lei se la racconta?

ha detto che il marito e' ignaro di cio' che combina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

annate dallo stesso avvocheto, magari ve fa' lo sconto comitive...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque e' uno spettacolo vedere quanta poesia pregna nei vostri scritti...

sono commosso...fino alle lacrime...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora anche lei se la racconta?
> 
> ha detto che il marito e' ignaro di cio' che combina...
> 
> ...


No...semplicemente ridiamo come pazzi...


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rispondo con una provocazione di una mia amica...
> *CHi sei tu per dirmi a chi devo o non devo telefonare*?
> Ma che te frega...no?


Si ma...io non le dico tu non devi telefonare...lei se vuole telefona e mi tradisce a suo piacimento.....e io agisco come meglio credo...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> scusami ma dissento, profondamente. oggi, dopo anni di autopsicoanalisi sul mio tradimento e dopo milioni di tentazioni (cui per il momento ho resistito), centinaia di seghe terapeutiche... io sono arrivato alla conclusione che nel mio personalissimo caso io ho tradito unicamente perchè mi piace la figa e adoro le donne. mia moglie è una donna speciale, adoro fare l'amore con lei e più passano gli anni e più sono colpito da quanto bella lei sia fuori e dentro. Resta il fatto che mi piacciono le donne e tradirei (ancora) solo per il piacere che mi da avere una (bella) donna diversa e nel piacere narciso che provo a soddisfarla pienamente. Guarda, ho semplificato, solo dopo anni tutto il mio percorso che mi ha portato al tradimento e sono arrivato - dopo mille paranoie mentali - a guardare in faccia la realtà. come è cominciata? perchè? cosa mi attraeva? cosa cercavo? cosa volevo? cosa mi faceva battere il cuore ??? non la sua psicologia, non la sua testa ma il suo sedere, la sua bocca etc etc etc etc. in una parola "la gnocca". Non credo di essere una persona superficiale, credo anche di essermi nel tempo preso molte responsabilità e impegni per aiutare tutti coloro che mi stavano attorno, ho sempre tenuto tutto sotto controllo e mi sono sempre eretto a parafulmine e paladino di chiunque avesse bisogno. risultato? da qualche parte devi sfogarti. io ho cercato lo sfogo nella figa! tutto qui, scevro da ogni sovrastruttura sentimentale. il mio caso insegna questo. punto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao, queste tue riflessioni tua moglie le sa ? e se la sa le condivide? ...... queste tue riflessioni se avrai un'altra donna-amante le saprà dall'inizio ? 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> scusami ma dissento, profondamente. oggi, dopo anni di autopsicoanalisi sul mio tradimento e dopo milioni di tentazioni (cui per il momento ho resistito), centinaia di seghe terapeutiche... io sono arrivato alla conclusione che nel mio personalissimo caso io ho tradito unicamente perchè mi piace la figa e adoro le donne. mia moglie è una donna speciale, adoro fare l'amore con lei e più passano gli anni e più sono colpito da quanto bella lei sia fuori e dentro. Resta il fatto che mi piacciono le donne e tradirei (ancora) solo per il piacere che mi da avere una (bella) donna diversa e nel piacere narciso che provo a soddisfarla pienamente. Guarda, ho semplificato, solo dopo anni tutto il mio percorso che mi ha portato al tradimento e sono arrivato - dopo mille paranoie mentali - a guardare in faccia la realtà. come è cominciata? perchè? cosa mi attraeva? cosa cercavo? cosa volevo? cosa mi faceva battere il cuore ??? non la sua psicologia, non la sua testa ma il suo sedere, la sua bocca etc etc etc etc. in una parola "la gnocca". Non credo di essere una persona superficiale, credo anche di essermi nel tempo preso molte responsabilità e impegni per aiutare tutti coloro che mi stavano attorno, ho sempre tenuto tutto sotto controllo e mi sono sempre eretto a parafulmine e paladino di chiunque avesse bisogno. risultato? da qualche parte devi sfogarti. io ho cercato lo sfogo nella figa! tutto qui, scevro da ogni sovrastruttura sentimentale. il mio caso insegna questo. punto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Amen.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si ma...io non le dico tu non devi telefonare...lei se vuole telefona e mi tradisce a suo piacimento.....e io agisco come meglio credo...


Le donne..."se vogliono", fanno tutto.
Se hanno deciso di fare una cosa non c'è verso di farle desistere...
Puoi anche piangere in arabo...
Basta sempre che non arrivino a decidere...
Quando sono andate oltre...vanno fino in fondo eh?

Non voglio generalizzare...eh?
Così se una donna decide, basta tradire mio marito, non lo farà più.

Ohi, posso sbagliare eh?


----------



## bastardo dentro (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao, queste tue riflessioni tua moglie le sa ? e se la sa le condivide? ...... queste tue riflessioni se avrai un'altra donna-amante le saprà dall'inizio ?
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


no, non le sa, mai le saprà. non voglio avere un'altra amante. sono consapevole delle tentazioni ma, per il momento resisto. la mia è stata una ricostruzione dura - perchè mia moglie non ha mai saputo - e convinto di volere il meglio da una storia d'amore. ho capito gli errori che ho commesso, ho cercato di dare a lei dei segnali per capire che c'erano certe cose che non andavano. Ora sono abbastanza sereno nel voler evitare qualsiasi tipo di coinvolgimento (anche solo sessuale). ciò che ho - la mia famiglia - è un tesoro delicato che deve essere protetto e preservato, ad ogni costo. La mia era solo una ricostruzione "retropospettiva" di ciò che mi è accaduto, non il volermi  dare nuovamente licenza che accada. devo fare in modo che ciò non avvenga. mai. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Massone (19 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, non le sa, mai le saprà. non voglio avere un'altra amante. sono consapevole delle tentazioni ma, per il momento resisto. la mia è stata una ricostruzione dura - perchè mia moglie non ha mai saputo - e convinto di volere il meglio da una storia d'amore. ho capito gli errori che ho commesso, ho cercato di dare a lei dei segnali per capire che c'erano certe cose che non andavano. Ora sono abbastanza sereno nel voler evitare qualsiasi tipo di coinvolgimento (anche solo sessuale). ciò che ho - la mia famiglia - è un tesoro delicato che deve essere protetto e preservato, ad ogni costo. La mia era solo una ricostruzione "retropospettiva" di ciò che mi è accaduto, non il volermi  dare nuovamente licenza che accada. devo fare in modo che ciò non avvenga. mai.
> 
> bastardo dentro



il tuo lo preservi e quello degli altri lo guasti.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, non le sa, mai le saprà. non voglio avere un'altra amante. sono consapevole delle tentazioni ma, per il momento resisto. la mia è stata una ricostruzione dura - perchè mia moglie non ha mai saputo - e convinto di volere il meglio da una storia d'amore. ho capito gli errori che ho commesso, ho cercato di dare a lei dei segnali per capire che c'erano certe cose che non andavano. Ora sono abbastanza sereno nel voler evitare qualsiasi tipo di coinvolgimento (anche solo sessuale). ciò che ho - la mia famiglia - è un tesoro delicato che deve essere protetto e preservato, ad ogni costo. La mia era solo una ricostruzione "retropospettiva" di ciò che mi è accaduto, non il volermi dare nuovamente licenza che accada. devo fare in modo che ciò non avvenga. mai.
> 
> bastardo dentro


ma come si fa'a lasciare perdere tutto,dimmelo per favore....oggi un'amica,non la mia,mi ha scritto basta chat,motel e cavolate,m va'bene mio marito e fone dei discorsi.brava se riesce dabbero..brava...allora mi illuminami.come si smette?


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

Si smette rendendosi conto di essere dei drogati e che quello che si sta facendo è un piacere effimero che ci potrebbe far perdere tutto, perchè noi possiamo essere certi quanto vogliamo del partner, anche che possa perdonare, ma la realtà orribile è che nessuno sa come reagisce una persona tradita e mai lo saprà se non ci proverà a farsi scoprire.
Vedendo quello che si perde una persona anche se tentata riesce a evitare, pur sapendo che quella cosa gli piace, perchè se che si farà tanto, ma davvero tanto male e una figa o un cazzo non sono una giustificazione per darsi delle grandi bottigliate sui maroni.


----------



## tesla (19 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao, queste tue riflessioni tua moglie le sa ? e se la sa le condivide? ...... queste tue riflessioni se avrai un'altra donna-amante le saprà dall'inizio ?
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


quoto e ribadisco quotando. 
tante belle parole sulla libertà, ma solo LA LORO. 
i mariti/mogli/fidanzati/fidanzate ignari, cornuti e mazziati nel silenzio più VILE che si possa immaginare.



Daniele ha detto:


> una figa o un cazzo non sono una giustificazione


:up:


----------



## kay76 (19 Settembre 2011)

Io nelle parole di Bastardo Dentro trovo sempre una profondità che mi tocca il cuore.

Percepisco sempre, in ogni suo post, l'amore che prova per sua moglie.

Non trovo vile il suo silenzio. La trovo semplicemente una scelta, come quella di confessare.

Chi confessa potrebbe sembrare più sincero...ma anche un gran scarica barili.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne..."se vogliono", fanno tutto.
> Se hanno deciso di fare una cosa non c'è verso di farle desistere...
> Puoi anche piangere in arabo...
> Basta sempre che non arrivino a decidere...
> ...


Vero....difatti io mica ho detto il contrario....lei fa quello che vuole e io non piango in arabo.
Poi secondo me lo stesso vale per gli uomini


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne..."se vogliono", fanno tutto.
> Se hanno deciso di fare una cosa non c'è verso di farle desistere...
> Puoi anche piangere in arabo...
> Basta sempre che non arrivino a decidere...
> ...


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io nelle parole di Bastardo Dentro trovo sempre una profondità che mi tocca il cuore.
> 
> Percepisco sempre, in ogni suo post, l'amore che prova per sua moglie.
> 
> ...


I rimorsi sono peggio dei rimpianti.
Me ne rendo conto.
Poi di sicuro, ne avrà passate tante anche lui, 
Hai ragione...sullo scaricabarili!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vero....difatti io mica ho detto il contrario....lei fa quello che vuole e io non piango in arabo.
> Poi secondo me lo stesso vale per gli uomini


Anche nello stato sovietico si diceva di essere liberi di fare quello che vuole...
Di fatto anche i peli del culo erano controllati...
Facevi una scoreggia...e il partito si immaginava che era contro di loro...finivi in siberia.
Niko, come mai sotto ogni regime della storia, si spreca una montagna di energia sul controllo sociale?
Sulla polizia?


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2011)

l'ho guastato.... sicuramente si in passato. oggi non guasto quello di nessuno- non ho amanti e non ho coinvolgimenti di nessun tipo -  e, con pazienza, faccio il guardiano del mio vaso ming (crepato, ovviamente, ma sempre lì....)


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche nello stato sovietico si diceva di essere liberi di fare quello che vuole...
> Di fatto anche i peli del culo erano controllati...
> Facevi una scoreggia...e il partito si immaginava che era contro di loro...finivi in siberia.
> Niko, come mai sotto ogni regime della storia, si spreca una montagna di energia sul controllo sociale?
> Sulla polizia?


E perche' il sistema democratico de sta minchia in cui viviamo e' diverso?

Sai cos'e' il capolavoro che si chiama Patriot Act?

sei proprio imbottito di puttanate...

ahahahahahah

Le classi dominanti hanno sempre utilizzato ed addestrato i cani (poliziotti) per tenere a bada il gregge (dominati) come unico scopo  per rendere stabile lo stato ne' piu' ne' meno come dovrebbe fare un buon pastore con il suo gregge eper poter mantenere in perpetuo il divario tra le stesse classi...


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2011)

non ho la ricetta lothar...non ce l'ho proprio... io me lo sono imposto - con fatica - io ho sempre "vinto" ciò che ho voluto nella vita l'ho avuto, con grandi sacrifici .. ma è stato così. non so, forse io sono stato "aiutato" dalle disgrazie del mio piccolo, forse ciò che mi è successo mi ha fatto capire realmente il mostro che ero diventato: potere, danaro, donne .. etc. Se c'è un Dio forse ha voluto darmi un piccolo segnale della sua forza e ha punito il mio comportamento irresponsabile e mi ha spinto ad essere - attraverso il dolore - migliore, ad aiutare il mio prossimo, facendo beneficenza, aiutando le famiglie più povere ad ottenere le indennità per i bimbi disabili, dando consulenze, tra un aereo e l'altro, o solo donando giochi usati dai miei bimbi e vestiti semi nuovi alle parrocchie. quando vedi e tocchi la sofferenza, il "respiro" del mondo, l'avidità e la cupidigia, anche del nostro corpo, la voglia di godere (che caratterizza in misure diverse tutti noi) cede il passo.... io non sono immune, nemmeno ora, ne sento la tentazione, il richiamo, forse perchè sono sbagliato, forse perchè voglio sempre tutto .. non lo so, ma è la stessa molla che muove tutto me stesso e lo fa nel bene (stando vicino a chi mi vuole bene e a chi ha bisogno di me) e nel male (desiderando qualcosa che non si deve avere - e che peraltro si è già preso ....molte volte). 

bastardo dentro


----------



## resistere (20 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> CREPI.
> 
> Ciao resistere ,ti quoto in toto sto facendo esattamente come te evidentemente il percorso di ricostruzione se lo si vuole e uguale per tutti.
> 
> ...


No, non ha troncato subito. Anzi ha continuato  a messaggiare con lui anche all’inizio della terapia di coppia. Fino a quando durante il periodo in cui facevo “il poliziotto” non l’ho scoperto e ho portato il mio rapporto con lei ad una passo dalla separazione. Poi non mi dilungo su ciò che ho fatto, ma mi sono reso conto che era ora di creare nuove condizioni a casa. Ho affrontato questo argomento in un precedente post con il Conte. Bisogna creare una nuova casa e i componenti devono trovare pace in quel luogo. Non sei solamente tu che hai problemi, ma sicuramente lo ha anche tua moglie a “rientrare “ a casa. C’è un momento in cui tu devi essere buono, devi mettere da parte rancori e rabbia e aiutarla.  E se tu gli crei un inferno allora è difficile che voglia ritornare a casa. Questo naturalmente se hai voglia di ricostruire. Il tradito a volte ha un doppio gravoso compito e deve essere forte. Deve fare qualcosa di speciale per lei. Certo ripeto non dimenticherai mai ciò che ti ha fatto, ma poi piano piano anche lei potrà aiutarti se vuole ricostruire. I tempi di recupero tra te e tua moglie sono diversi e sta a te capire quando è arrivato il momento di dire basta,  ora facciamo una nuova casa. L’ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle. Spero di avere spiegato bene questo concetto in quanto è difficile anche portarlo avanti, perché ci vuole poco a buttare tutto all’aria. Ma è una via che è sicuramente prorompente. E’  come se l’amore vincesse su tutto, sulla rabbia, sulla vendetta, sulla voglia di fargliela pagare. Però caro Massone avrai momenti si e momenti no SEMPRE, ma dentro di te sai che avrai la coscienza a posto e  che avrai fatto di tutto per raggiungere il tuo obiettivo e credimi questo è un gran traguardo a prescindere da quale sarà il tuo futuro. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quoto e ribadisco quotando.
> tante belle parole sulla libertà, ma solo LA LORO.
> i mariti/mogli/fidanzati/fidanzate ignari, cornuti e mazziati nel silenzio più VILE che si possa immaginare.
> 
> ...


E non solo tesla.... il bello è che noi tutti sappiamo che la maggior parte delle volte alcune cose accadono perchè non c'è dialogo nella coppia. Sono convinto che i tradimenti ci saranno sempre, ma col dialogo uno dei due partner potrebbe anche oltre mandare messaggi silenti... poter parlare esplicitamente prima del fatto accaduto. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E non solo tesla.... il bello è che noi tutti sappiamo che la maggior parte delle volte alcune cose accadono perchè non c'è dialogo nella coppia. Sono convinto che i tradimenti ci saranno sempre, ma col dialogo uno dei due partner potrebbe anche oltre mandare messaggi silenti... poter parlare esplicitamente prima del fatto accaduto.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


a me non è servito parlare...  bisognare essere in due per farlo e casualmente in traditore futuro o presente ha sempre difficoltà ad esprimere i propri sentimenti, non riesce, non si capisce, ha dubbi. non è che io non abbia dubbi, ma sono disposta a metterli su un tavolo e analizzarli insieme. ripeto, o si parla in due o è inutile.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me non è servito parlare...  bisognare essere in due per farlo e casualmente in traditore futuro o presente ha sempre difficoltà ad esprimere i propri sentimenti, non riesce, non si capisce, ha dubbi. non è che io non abbia dubbi, ma sono disposta a metterli su un tavolo e analizzarli insieme. ripeto, o si parla in due o è inutile.


Ciao, anche a me non è servito parlare, ma ciò non toglie che sia giusto farlo .

Ciao. 

Claudio.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me non è servito parlare...  bisognare essere in due per farlo e casualmente in traditore futuro o presente ha sempre difficoltà ad esprimere i propri sentimenti, non riesce, non si capisce, ha dubbi. non è che io non abbia dubbi, ma sono disposta a metterli su un tavolo e analizzarli insieme. ripeto, o si parla in due o è inutile.


Da quello che ho letto, quando parte il trip della ciulata, il processo diventa irreversibile....il principio di piacere represso dal principio di realta' se deve sfoga'...nun ce so' cazzi o altro.....:mrgreen:

poi se siamo beccati giochiamo la carta dell'infinocchiamento del partner e stamo a posto...

pero' ormai il concetto dei senzapalle che passa e' che la pulsione non va repressa mai e comunque oseno' si e' gia' morti...

tu sei gia' morta e nun lo sai...


ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, quando parte il trip della ciulata, il processo diventa irreversibile....il principio di piacere represso dal principio di realta' se deve sfoga'...nun ce so' cazzi o altro.....:mrgreen:
> 
> poi se siamo beccati giochiamo la carta dell'infinocchiamento del partner e stamo a posto...
> 
> ...


Ognuno di noi sembra quasi che sappia la storia degli altri con esattezza, e si mette a dire stronzate per come stai facendo tu! eh no caro mio!! se puo farti piacere e magari farti fare qualche altra risata, sappi che quando mia moglie mi tradì dopo circa 3 ore dal tradimento mi disse tutto. e mi disse proprio tutto! confermato dal "bastardo" faccia a faccia ! il piacere represso di cui parli tu non ha fatto parte del mio tradimento, come cazzo fai se ha fatto parte anche di tesla ? Ci stanno anche persone che vivono di altro e non di sesso... comincia a ragionare anche su questi termini e nn soltanto con la minchia!!

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi sembra quasi che sappia la storia degli altri con esattezza, e si mette a dire stronzate per come stai facendo tu! eh no caro mio!! se puo farti piacere e magari farti fare qualche altra risata, sappi che quando mia moglie mi tradì dopo circa 3 ore dal tradimento mi disse tutto. e mi disse proprio tutto! confermato dal "bastardo" faccia a faccia ! il piacere represso di cui parli tu non ha fatto parte del mio tradimento, come cazzo fai se ha fatto parte anche di tesla ? Ci stanno anche persone che vivono di altro e non di sesso... comincia a ragionare anche su questi termini e nn soltanto con la minchia!!
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Famme capi'...

vuoi dire che tua moglie ti ha tradito pero' con l'amante disquisivano solo di massimi sistemi e il tipo non ha inzuppato il biscottino?

Hanno consumato o no?


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi sembra quasi che sappia la storia degli altri con esattezza, e si mette a dire stronzate per come stai facendo tu! eh no caro mio!! se puo farti piacere e magari farti fare qualche altra risata, sappi che quando mia moglie mi tradì dopo circa 3 ore dal tradimento mi disse tutto. e mi disse proprio tutto! confermato dal "bastardo" faccia a faccia ! il piacere represso di cui parli tu non ha fatto parte del mio tradimento, come cazzo fai se ha fatto parte anche di tesla ? Ci stanno anche persone che vivono di altro e non di sesso... comincia a ragionare anche su questi termini e nn soltanto con la minchia!!
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Scusa e che tradimento è stato allora?


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi sembra quasi che sappia la storia degli altri con esattezza, e si mette a dire stronzate per come stai facendo tu! eh no caro mio!! se puo farti piacere e magari farti fare qualche altra risata, sappi che quando mia moglie mi tradì dopo circa 3 ore dal tradimento mi disse tutto. e mi disse proprio tutto! confermato dal "bastardo" faccia a faccia ! il piacere represso di cui parli tu non ha fatto parte del mio tradimento, come cazzo fai se ha fatto parte anche di tesla ? Ci stanno anche persone che vivono di altro e non di sesso... comincia a ragionare anche su questi termini e nn soltanto con la minchia!!
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.



 e quindi??? che hanno fatto?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Settembre 2011)

Hanno tombato e tre ore dopo lei ha conefssato.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi??? che hanno fatto?


Se so' pijati a testa, 3 lauree e 4 masters...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hanno tombato e tre ore dopo lei ha conefssato.


ma quello che scrive claudio non sembrerebbe.....


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se so' pijati a testa, 3 lauree e 4 masters...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, quando parte il trip della ciulata, il processo diventa irreversibile....il principio di piacere represso dal principio di realta' se deve sfoga'...nun ce so' cazzi o altro.....:mrgreen:
> 
> poi se siamo beccati giochiamo la carta dell'infinocchiamento del partner e stamo a posto...
> 
> ...


di essere un po' morta lo so in effetti, non ho mai fatto una scop*ta con qualcuno senza amarlo e senza starci assieme; non l'ho mai fatta per semplice divertimento, nè come passatempo, nè come sfogo, nè come +1 e punti stima 3000, nemmeno perchè "ogni lasciata è persa". probabilmente sono una povera demente o forse mi hanno rovinata i cartoni animati giapponesi in cui tutti si amavano fino alla (prematurissima) morte. eppure, anche sforzandomi, non me ne frega niente di farlo e non me ne frega niente di un culo o di una qualsiasi parte anatomica della persona che ho davanti... non conta NIENTE, nemmeno se servita su un piatto d'argento. sono estremamente passionale, lo preciso, ma in assenza di sentimenti sono poco più di una betulla.


----------



## Kid (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> di essere un po' morta lo so in effetti, non ho mai fatto una scop*ta con qualcuno senza amarlo e senza starci assieme; non l'ho mai fatta per semplice divertimento, nè come passatempo, nè come sfogo, nè come +1 e punti stima 3000, nemmeno perchè "ogni lasciata è persa". probabilmente sono una povera demente o forse mi hanno rovinata i cartoni animati giapponesi in cui tutti si amavano fino alla (prematurissima) morte. eppure, anche sforzandomi, non me ne frega niente di farlo e non me ne frega niente di un culo o di una qualsiasi parte anatomica della persona che ho davanti... non conta NIENTE, nemmeno se servita su un piatto d'argento. sono estremamente passionale, lo preciso, ma in assenza di sentimenti sono poco più di una betulla.


Dio mio che bella roba che hai scritto. Lo sai da quanto tempo non sento parlare del mito "non c'è sesso senza amore"?

Da troppo tempo...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> di essere un po' morta lo so in effetti, non ho mai fatto una scop*ta con qualcuno senza amarlo e senza starci assieme; non l'ho mai fatta per semplice divertimento, nè come passatempo, nè come sfogo, nè come +1 e punti stima 3000, nemmeno perchè "ogni lasciata è persa". probabilmente sono una povera demente o forse mi hanno rovinata i cartoni animati giapponesi in cui tutti si amavano fino alla (prematurissima) morte. eppure, anche sforzandomi, non me ne frega niente di farlo e non me ne frega niente di un culo o di una qualsiasi parte anatomica della persona che ho davanti... non conta NIENTE, nemmeno se servita su un piatto d'argento. sono estremamente passionale, lo preciso, ma in assenza di sentimenti sono poco più di una betulla.


Beh in effetti i cartoni jap ne hanno fatti di danni...

meno male che al giro mio ce staveno l'orso Yoghi, Bubu e Braccobaldo......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Comunque m'avanza sta pillolina...:mrgreen:

..._"«Noi siamo fatti in tal modo da essere in grado di ricavare un piacere intenso solo dal contrasto e molto poco dal normale stato delle cose». Perché? Perché «ciò che chiamiamo felicità [...] deriva dalla soddisfazione (di solito improvvisa) di bisogni che sono stati "accuratamente repressi" e per sua natura è possibile solo in quanto fenomeno episodico». In questo modo, una condizione di libertà senza sicurezza non assicura una quantità di felicità maggiore rispetto ad una sicurezza senza libertà. Un mutamento nella configurazione delle faccende umane non rappresenta sempre un passo avanti verso uno stato di felicità più intensa, anche se può sembrare tale nel momento in cui si compie. La rivalutazione di tutti i valori è un "momento" felice ed esaltante, ma i valori rivalutati non garantiscono necessariamente uno "stato" di beatitudine.
Non ci sono guadagni senza perdite, ed è inutile sperare in una loro prodigiosa separazione: anzi, i guadagni e le perdite specifici di ogni accordo di convivenza umana vanno accuratamente conteggiati in modo da poter cercare l'equilibrio ottimale tra i due; anche se (o, piuttosto, poiché) la sobrietà e la saggezza faticosamente acquisite preservano noi, uomini e donne postmoderni, dall'abbandonarci al sogno ad occhi aperti di un resoconto in cui compaia solo il consuntivo dei nostri crediti.".....
_


----------



## kay76 (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> di essere un po' morta lo so in effetti, non ho mai fatto una scop*ta con qualcuno senza amarlo e senza starci assieme; non l'ho mai fatta per semplice divertimento, nè come passatempo, nè come sfogo, nè come +1 e punti stima 3000, nemmeno perchè "ogni lasciata è persa". probabilmente sono una povera demente o forse mi hanno rovinata i cartoni animati giapponesi in cui tutti si amavano fino alla (prematurissima) morte. eppure, anche sforzandomi, non me ne frega niente di farlo e non me ne frega niente di un culo o di una qualsiasi parte anatomica della persona che ho davanti... non conta NIENTE, nemmeno se servita su un piatto d'argento. sono estremamente passionale, lo preciso, ma in assenza di sentimenti sono poco più di una betulla.


non è mai capitato neanche a me.
E la vivo esatatmente come te. Non riesco scindere il sesso dall'amore.


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> non è mai capitato neanche a me.
> E la vivo esatatmente come te. Non riesco scindere il sesso dall'amore.


mi sembra di capire che pur vivendo al di fuori dell'area 51 siamo alieni


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' ora che la smettiate di usare il termine rispetto ad minchiam.
> 
> Questo 3d è un crogiulo di pianti e lamenti di persone tradite che credono di aver capito a fondo cosa significa tradire.
> Persone che credono di essere nella testa di chi li ha traditi e decidono cosa hanno provato, quali sentimenti, quali pulsioni, quali moventi.
> ...


 Se io chiedo rispetto, non intendo assolutamente sminuire il movente del traditore, non so quale sia questo movente e se ce ne sia solo uno: mio marito mi ha tradito, io non ho mai chiesto il motivo del tradimento come se a falo nascere potesse essere stato qualcosa che io potevo avere o non aver fatto, sapevo di non aver fatto nulla per meritarmi le falsità, gli inganni, la crudeltà di non stare neppure abbastanza attento da non farsi scoprire, l'insulto alla mia intelligenza e alla mia sensibilità, non considero neppure la fedeltà coniugale un valore assoluto, non mi ergo a giudice di nessuno. Dico solo: io sono sempre stata onesta con te, ho avuto fiducia, ti consideravo il pilastro sul quale poggiava il mio mondo, non ti ho mai ingannato, perchè non mi hai rispettato dicendomi quello che succedeva e dandomi la possibilità di scegliere?


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non mi hai rispettato dicendomi quello che succedeva e dandomi la possibilità di scegliere?


perchè non aveva il minimo interesse a farlo


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

Appartengo alla stessa categoria di kay e tesla. L'esternazione di sterm.... ha fatto esternare me, perchè sembra che tutto parte dalla "minchia" espresso di nuovo il concetto "minchia" in questo discorso spero di essere stato chiaro! esiste altro che la semplice ciulata come interesse storico dato dall'uomo adesso evoluto, ed adesso con moralità etiche diverse che fanno ragionare con i sentimenti, e non più con la minchia!!  e se non fossi stato chiaro per me non esiste quella ricerca di sentirsi il capo branco cercando di catturare la sua preda per sentirsi uomo! per avere le palle signori ci si deve attenere a quelle leggi etiche e morali a cui crediamo, e non statemi a dire che voi non ci crediate perchè altrimenti non sareste qua.

Ciao.
Claudio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Uhm... leggere certe cose da dispiacere, mi sembra di capire che chi tradisce sia una bestia, e chi è stato tradito un santo. io direi che quando c'è un tradimento in mezzo, la responsabilità ricade su entrambi! E non sto difendendo i traditori, sto solo dicendo che quasi mai chi viene tradito non ha colpe. E vorrei aggiungere che quando si vuole ripartire rimanendo assieme il tradito debba mettere da parte rancore, rabbia, odio, amore, e che si debba col tempo e con la voglia di entrambi, ed in questo caso soprattutto dal traditore che deve lavorare molto su se stesso/a per far capire all'altro/a che lui/lei puo ricominciare a dare quel briciolo di fiducia per stare bene nuovamente assieme.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Certo che dispiace non POTER avere più fiducia, essere in balìa della paranoia, non riuscire a fare a meno di frugare, cercare... io sto assieme a mio marito da 26 anni, nei primi 25 mai fatto... è anche questo che mi fa montare la rabbia, vedere come tutto questo abbia cambiato anche me. Credimi, non vedo l'ora che passi un giorno intero senza pensare a quanto è successo, senza ricordare le bugie, gli inganni, senza che il dubbio che l'inganno continui mi tolga il fiato, senza vedere cose che poi scopro non esistere. Lo sforzo che sto facendo adesso è di far trasparire le mie angosce il meno possibile, di verificare ogni mio dubbio, di aspettare a chiedere, di non accusare proprio perchè non voglio distruggere tutto. Sai cosa ho risposto a mio marito che mi diceva l'altro giorno 'Non mi credi?': gli ho detto che se non volessi credergli non saremmo ancora assieme, è che ancora non ci riesco... spero di riuscirci però... un giorno


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te sei liberissimo di raccontartela come te pare, ci mancherebbe, per ridurti la pluricitata e prezzemolina Dissonanza Cognitiva, pero' per le corna, la molla e' sempre situata nel basso ventre...non lo vuoi chiamare principio di piacere per non darmi soddisfazione? lo vuoi chiamare Arturo???...:mrgreen:
> 
> se fosse situata sopra, le cose andrebbero diversamente...
> 
> ...


Grazie per avermi dato il benestare di poterla raccontare come come voglio ( sei un tesoro). Per quanto riguarda le corna, tranquillo, bhe sono un cornuto, è così che si dice nella moderna società giusto? è così che dicono le persone come te giusto? Però vorrei ricordarti una cosuccia; mia moglie che difenderò sempre a denti stretti, dovrebbe vergognarsi lei di avermi fatto cornuto ( e tranquillo se ne vergogna ed anche troppo) io personalmente ho stima di me stesso, ho stima di come cresco i miei figli ed ho stima di quel rapporto che avevo anche nel passato con mia moglie, in pratica voglio farti capire che è inutile che cerchi di provocarmi hai scelto la persona sbagliata. Per freud et company proverò a leggerli ;-) e proverò a leggere anche te "osenò" che imparo a fare?
P.s sarà bello leggerti, sarà bello leggere qualcosa di diverso qualcosa che va al di fuori della normalità ... we parlo della tua intelligenza non capire male ;-)

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi dato il benestare di poterla raccontare come come voglio ( sei un tesoro). Per quanto riguarda le corna, tranquillo, bhe sono un cornuto, è così che si dice nella moderna società giusto? è così che dicono le persone come te giusto? Però vorrei ricordarti una cosuccia; mia moglie che difenderò sempre a denti stretti, dovrebbe vergognarsi lei di avermi fatto cornuto ( e tranquillo se ne vergogna ed anche troppo) io personalmente ho stima di me stesso, ho stima di come cresco i miei figli ed ho stima di quel rapporto che avevo anche nel passato con mia moglie, in pratica voglio farti capire che è inutile che cerchi di provocarmi hai scelto la persona sbagliata. Per freud et company proverò a leggerli ;-) e proverò a leggere anche te "osenò" che imparo a fare?
> P.s sarà bello leggerti, sarà bello leggere qualcosa di diverso qualcosa che va al di fuori della normalità ... we parlo della tua intelligenza non capire male ;-)
> 
> Ciao.
> ...


Vabbe' sara'...pero' siccome tengo o' compiuterrr scassato e quindi la tua storia non la conosco assolutamente, ti faccio i miei piu' sentiti complimenti per il culo che hai avuto nell'aver incocciato solo l'amore platonico dei due piccioncini...

beato te, te direbbe na' folla...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che dispiace non POTER avere più fiducia, essere in balìa della paranoia, non riuscire a fare a meno di frugare, cercare... io sto assieme a mio marito da 26 anni, nei primi 25 mai fatto... è anche questo che mi fa montare la rabbia, vedere come tutto questo abbia cambiato anche me. Credimi, non vedo l'ora che passi un giorno intero senza pensare a quanto è successo, senza ricordare le bugie, gli inganni, senza che il dubbio che l'inganno continui mi tolga il fiato, senza vedere cose che poi scopro non esistere. Lo sforzo che sto facendo adesso è di far trasparire le mie angosce il meno possibile, di verificare ogni mio dubbio, di aspettare a chiedere, di non accusare proprio perchè non voglio distruggere tutto. Sai cosa ho risposto a mio marito che mi diceva l'altro giorno 'Non mi credi?': gli ho detto che se non volessi credergli non saremmo ancora assieme, è che ancora non ci riesco... spero di riuscirci però... un giorno


Ciao Sbriciolata, una delle prime cose a cui ho dovuto lavorare dopo aver parlato tanto con mia moglie, è stato quello di acquistare fiducia in me stesso, solo dopo essere riuscito a capirmi comprendermi, e dopo avere capito che io sono soltanto un uomo come lei una donna, sono riuscito a ridare fiducia a lei. chiaramente la visione del tutto è diversa da prima. Adesso è lei che non accetta il tradimento fatto, è lei che vuole sentirsi dire sarò sempre tuo, ed io sto lavorando su questo, ci sto lavorando perchè la amo e credo in quell'amore a cui credono i sognatori ( qualcuno a noi vicino direbbe i "Bambini" ). Concludo altrimenti mi sforzo troppo. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2011)

Non ho "incocciato l'amore platonico dei due piccioncini. ho "incontrato" una donna poi diventata mia moglie che adoro, e che ha avuto le palle di mettere in gioco la sua vita per me, raccontandomi tutto all'istante! dirai te troppo tardi! dico io siamo esseri umani col diritto di sbagliare, MA UNA VOLTA SOLTANTO. Hai presente il bambino che la prima volta cade? dice porca paletta ho sbattuto la testa e fa male.. la prossima volta metto le mani avanti così mi faccio meno male. ( mi dispiace non poter citare platone freud o altri ) accontentiamoci di quello che sono ;-) osenò non sono io.

Ciao.

Claudio


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non ho "incocciato l'amore platonico dei due piccioncini. ho "incontrato" una donna poi diventata mia moglie che adoro, e che ha avuto le palle di mettere in gioco la sua vita per me, raccontandomi tutto all'istante! dirai te troppo tardi! dico io siamo esseri umani col diritto di sbagliare, MA UNA VOLTA SOLTANTO. Hai presente il bambino che la prima volta cade? dice porca paletta ho sbattuto la testa e fa male.. la prossima volta metto le mani avanti così mi faccio meno male. ( mi dispiace non poter citare platone freud o altri ) accontentiamoci di quello che sono ;-) osenò non sono io.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio


Okkkkey ....mo' che so' tutta la storia, m'hai convinto...

Nel suo caso non t'ha tradito per sesso...

pratica archiviata...vabbuo'?

AVANTI UN ALTRO!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2011)

l'unica cosa che non capisco è perchè lo si prende per i fondelli. è una pratica di comprovata funzionalità oppure c'è in atto un contest su chi è più cinico e scafato?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che non capisco è perchè lo si prende per i fondelli. è una pratica di comprovata funzionalità oppure c'è in atto un contest su chi è più cinico e scafato?


Ne' una roba e ne' l'altra...

se noti ha fatto tutto da solo mettendosi in mezzo a cio' che ti avevo postato, per sostenere quello che dicevi sulla pochezza dei loro atti  ...

ha detto che sono tutte stronzate...

benissimo...io ho preso atto e non appena incontrero' Freud o Baumann o Galimberti o....ce lo dico...

chemmifrega?....ambasciator etcetc...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ne' una roba e ne' l'altra...
> 
> se noti ha fatto tutto da solo mettendosi in mezzo a cio' che ti avevo postato, per sostenere quello che dicevi sulla pochezza dei loro atti  ...
> 
> ...


non capisco quale sia l'oggetto della contesa però, mi sono persa fra 4/5 discussioni e non so più di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non capisco quale sia l'oggetto della contesa però, mi sono persa fra 4/5 discussioni e non so più di cosa stiamo parlando


aspe', mo' che arriva Claudio chiediamo a lui...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, quando parte il trip della ciulata, il processo diventa irreversibile....il principio di piacere represso dal principio di realta' se deve sfoga'...nun ce so' cazzi o altro.....:mrgreen:
> 
> poi se siamo beccati giochiamo la carta dell'infinocchiamento del partner e stamo a posto...
> 
> ...


Questo è l'origine della contesa più altre risposte date da Sterminator. In pratica leggo troppo spesso risposte sarcastiche da Sterminator, è pur vero che bisogna sdrammatizzare, ma ci sono modi e modi per farlo, e poi non mi va nemmeno il fatto che quello che lui scriva sembra essere oro colato; sarebbe meglio non dare nulla per scontato perchè la personalità umana è diversa in ognuno di noi. Le motivazioni tutte diverse anche se possono apparire uguali. ( forse sarebbe meglio esprimersi in maniera diversa Sterminator che ne dici? ).
Da notare le battute alla fine di ogni post. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Questo è l'origine della contesa più altre risposte date da Sterminator. In pratica leggo troppo spesso risposte sarcastiche da Sterminator, è pur vero che bisogna sdrammatizzare, ma ci sono modi e modi per farlo, e poi non mi va nemmeno il fatto che quello che lui scriva sembra essere oro colato; sarebbe meglio non dare nulla per scontato perchè la personalità umana è diversa in ognuno di noi. Le motivazioni tutte diverse anche se possono apparire uguali. ( forse sarebbe meglio esprimersi in maniera diversa Sterminator che ne dici? ).
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Ti faccio un bignamino....

io in questo tipo di siti ci sono arrivato casualmente e per altri motivi che non c'azzeccano con le corna, pero' devo dire che e' stata l'occasione per confrontare le mie scelte (a 55anni sto ancora da quasi 30 con mia moglie di 52) con altre, diciamo diverse....

contemporaneamente ho avuto la curiosita' di testare se le analisi di sociologi o altri che avevo letto, coincidevano con la realta' avendo sotto mano in siti del genere una platea di un certo tipo molto vasta...

ti sembrera' strano ma c'hanno azzeccato e sarebbe stato interessante se dopo aver fatto certe letture si fosse invece dibattuto..

Quindi ti ripeto, al di la' del raccontarsela, essendo fondamentalmente le storie tutte sovrapponibili e schematizzate perfettamente, ognuno, compreso te, e' liberissimo di ridursi dissonanze cognitive o altro come gli pare per stare meglio e di pensare che siano tutte stronzate le mie, pero' preferisco le conseguenze delle mie stronzate alle tue ed a quelle di tua moglie... 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

per es. altro cavallo di battaglia e molto richiamato in giro, e' che non ci si separi per i figli...beh e' un'altra stronzata e gia' classificata come alibi da chi ne capisce e che poi te chiede l'obolo tramite la segretaria...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque, ricapitolando, che ognuno si spupazzi pure quello che glje pare e che se ritrova pe' casa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti faccio un bignamino....
> 
> io in questo tipo di siti ci sono arrivato casualmente e per altri motivi che non c'azzeccano con le corna, pero' devo dire che e' stata l'occasione per confrontare le mie scelte (a 55anni sto ancora da quasi 30 con mia moglie di 52) con altre, diciamo diverse....
> 
> ...


grazie prof . Ecco.. si notava infatti dal tuo modo di esprimerti che eri qua per altro, e non per gli stessi motivi che abbiamo noi. Ma dimmi una cosa; tu riesci a capire il male che puoi fare quando scrivi corna, ciulate, spupazzi e via discorrendo. Tu "professore" che stai qua a dispensare insegnamenti, tu sai cosa passa una persona tradita? sai cosa puo sentire dentro una persona tradita quando legge termini come "corna" e simili ? Le tue scelte puoi confrontarle qua e dove vuoi, ma vedi di esprimerti in maniera diversa. 

Bene, hai testato e sei arrivato ala stessa conclusione dei sociologi. Ma sei sicuro che un evento esterno nel futuro possa far cambiare ai sociologi ed anche a te opinione ? Sul dibattere che posso dirti ? che forse se ci fosse un po più di umiltà in te che ti ergi a sociologo ( e mo mi dirai non mi ergo a sociologo) forse il dibattito ci sarebbe stato..... e scusami già da ora per la frase seguente.. sono cornuto ma non così coglione da dibattere con persone ottuse come te. ( per me la frase è dura e non fa parte del mio linguaggio e mi riscuso, ma a quanto pare mi allineo alla categoria prof e sociologi ).

Qua non stiamo soltanto raccontarcela, qua siamo per altri motivi che a te sono sconosciuti, motivi più profondi di quanto tu adesso possa capire.Qua noi non schematizziamo nulla!! Qua noi non stiamo usando la matematica o l'aritmetica, qua si trattano argomenti che non possono essere ne schematizzati ne sovrapponibili. Riguardo alle dissonanze cognitive e alle stronzate... che dirti? vuoi offendere dicendo le stronzate mie e della mia famiglia sono più gravi della tua visto che da me si parla di.... stavo scrivendo tradimento, ma scrivo corna così sei contento.

Professò io non ho un pupazzo come moglie, tu si ? 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> grazie prof . Ecco.. si notava infatti dal tuo modo di esprimerti che eri qua per altro, e non per gli stessi motivi che abbiamo noi. Ma dimmi una cosa; tu riesci a capire il male che puoi fare quando scrivi corna, ciulate, spupazzi e via discorrendo. Tu "professore" che stai qua a dispensare insegnamenti, tu sai cosa passa una persona tradita? sai cosa puo sentire dentro una persona tradita quando legge termini come "corna" e simili ? Le tue scelte puoi confrontarle qua e dove vuoi, ma vedi di esprimerti in maniera diversa.
> 
> Bene, hai testato e sei arrivato ala stessa conclusione dei sociologi. Ma sei sicuro che un evento esterno nel futuro possa far cambiare ai sociologi ed anche a te opinione ? Sul dibattere che posso dirti ? che forse se ci fosse un po più di umiltà in te che ti ergi a sociologo ( e mo mi dirai non mi ergo a sociologo) forse il dibattito ci sarebbe stato..... e scusami già da ora per la frase seguente.. sono cornuto ma non così coglione da dibattere con persone ottuse come te. ( per me la frase è dura e non fa parte del mio linguaggio e mi riscuso, ma a quanto pare mi allineo alla categoria prof e sociologi ).
> 
> ...


Non te la prendere troppo Claudio, non è mai stato il suo forte la capacità espressiva. E nemmeno il tatto a ben pensarci.

E' un bravuomo quando lo conosci, pure simpatico, ma non è uno da forum... già lo sa!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non te la prendere troppo Claudio, non è mai stato il suo forte la capacità espressiva. E nemmeno il tatto a ben pensarci.
> 
> E' un bravuomo quando lo conosci, pure simpatico, ma non è uno da forum... già lo sa!


Ciao Kid, non me la prendo, infatti le esternazioni mie, sono nate da una sua risposta a tesla. E credo che tesla non abbia capito il senso vero di quello che sottilmente il tipo aveva scritto. 

Tre minuti fa circa ero a leggere in un'altra sezione, e che cosa leggo? leggo che il tipo scrive, dopo aver letto il fatto di Desert Rose, "chi era quell'imbecille .... etc... Ora dico io Kid, ma la vuole smettere sto tipo di offendere gratuitamente le persone ? 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non me la prendo, infatti le esternazioni mie, sono nate da una sua risposta a tesla. E credo che tesla non abbia capito il senso vero di quello che sottilmente il tipo aveva scritto.
> 
> Tre minuti fa circa ero a leggere in un'altra sezione, e che cosa leggo? leggo che il tipo scrive, dopo aver letto il fatto di Desert Rose, "chi era quell'imbecille .... etc... Ora dico io Kid, ma la vuole smettere sto tipo di offendere gratuitamente le persone ?
> 
> ...


No non smetterà. Stermi è uno alla Beppe Grillo: lo devi lasciare sbraitare un pò. Facendo così risulta simpatico.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> grazie prof . Ecco.. si notava infatti dal tuo modo di esprimerti che eri qua per altro, e non per gli stessi motivi che abbiamo noi. Ma dimmi una cosa; tu riesci a capire il male che puoi fare quando scrivi corna, ciulate, spupazzi e via discorrendo. Tu "professore" che stai qua a dispensare insegnamenti, tu sai cosa passa una persona tradita? sai cosa puo sentire dentro una persona tradita quando legge termini come "corna" e simili ? Le tue scelte puoi confrontarle qua e dove vuoi, ma vedi di esprimerti in maniera diversa.
> 
> Bene, hai testato e sei arrivato ala stessa conclusione dei sociologi. Ma sei sicuro che un evento esterno nel futuro possa far cambiare ai sociologi ed anche a te opinione ? Sul dibattere che posso dirti ? che forse se ci fosse un po più di umiltà in te che ti ergi a sociologo ( e mo mi dirai non mi ergo a sociologo) forse il dibattito ci sarebbe stato..... e scusami già da ora per la frase seguente.. sono cornuto ma non così coglione da dibattere con persone ottuse come te. ( per me la frase è dura e non fa parte del mio linguaggio e mi riscuso, ma a quanto pare mi allineo alla categoria prof e sociologi ).
> 
> ...


Standing ovation. 
Purtroppo ho già approvato un altro tuo post prima di leggere questo. Mi piace molto il tuo modo di scrivere e pensare nonostante sia dalla parte opposta.
PEr il resto quoto Kid non cambierà, puoi scegliere se ignorarlo o ribattere a ogni cosa che dice. 
Posso anche scriverti la risposta che darà a questo mio intervento, ma mi spiace togliergli il divertimento di inserire le solite 4 faccine che ridono.....


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Standing ovation.
> Purtroppo ho già approvato un altro tuo post prima di leggere questo. Mi piace molto il tuo modo di scrivere e pensare nonostante sia dalla parte opposta.
> PEr il resto quoto Kid non cambierà, puoi scegliere se ignorarlo o ribattere a ogni cosa che dice.
> Posso anche scriverti la risposta che darà a questo mio intervento, ma mi spiace togliergli il divertimento di inserire le solite 4 faccine che ridono.....


Quoto!! 
e confermo che non cambierà.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Standing ovation.
> Purtroppo ho già approvato un altro tuo post prima di leggere questo. Mi piace molto il tuo modo di scrivere e pensare nonostante sia dalla parte opposta.
> PEr il resto quoto Kid non cambierà, puoi scegliere se ignorarlo o ribattere a ogni cosa che dice.
> Posso anche scriverti la risposta che darà a questo mio intervento, ma mi spiace togliergli il divertimento di inserire le solite 4 faccine che ridono.....


Ciao farfalla . Guarda non sapevo se risponderti oppure no, perchè probabilmente da quello che scriverò potrò sembrare ( vorrei scrivere professore ma non lo faccio) antipatico e superbo. Riesco a cogliere le piccole sottigliezze e sfumature del tipo, non che voglia dire che voi non le cogliete, perchè a quanto pare lo conoscete già e sorvolate. ma basta sapere leggere anche me, e le sottigliezze si moltiplicano in maniera esponenziale nelle risposte che do. (come si dice poche parole a buon intenditore ops intenditrice.) 

Mi metterei a bestemmiare in siculo!! ma non riesco a riprodurre le faccine!! chissà che ... ;-) 

Ciao 

Claudio.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla . Guarda non sapevo se risponderti oppure no, perchè probabilmente da quello che scriverò potrò sembrare ( vorrei scrivere professore ma non lo faccio) antipatico e superbo. Riesco a cogliere le piccole sottigliezze e sfumature del tipo, non che voglia dire che voi non le cogliete, perchè a quanto pare lo conoscete già e sorvolate. *ma basta sapere leggere anche me, e le sottigliezze si moltiplicano in maniera esponenziale nelle risposte che do*. (come si dice poche parole a buon intenditore ops intenditrice.)
> 
> Mi metterei a bestemmiare in siculo!! ma non riesco a riprodurre le faccine!! chissà che ... ;-)
> 
> ...


Tranquillo! 
si notano, si notano!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> grazie prof . Ecco.. si notava infatti dal tuo modo di esprimerti che eri qua per altro, e non per gli stessi motivi che abbiamo noi. Ma dimmi una cosa; tu riesci a capire il male che puoi fare quando scrivi corna, ciulate, spupazzi e via discorrendo. Tu "professore" che stai qua a dispensare insegnamenti, tu sai cosa passa una persona tradita? sai cosa puo sentire dentro una persona tradita quando legge termini come "corna" e simili ? Le tue scelte puoi confrontarle qua e dove vuoi, ma vedi di esprimerti in maniera diversa.
> 
> Bene, hai testato e sei arrivato ala stessa conclusione dei sociologi. Ma sei sicuro che un evento esterno nel futuro possa far cambiare ai sociologi ed anche a te opinione ? Sul dibattere che posso dirti ? che forse se ci fosse un po più di umiltà in te che ti ergi a sociologo ( e mo mi dirai non mi ergo a sociologo) forse il dibattito ci sarebbe stato..... e scusami già da ora per la frase seguente.. sono cornuto ma non così coglione da dibattere con persone ottuse come te. ( per me la frase è dura e non fa parte del mio linguaggio e mi riscuso, ma a quanto pare mi allineo alla categoria prof e sociologi ).
> 
> ...


Bellissimo, sto post.
Ohi, c'è chi le persone le esperisce di persona, e chi le cataloga leggendo i libri eh?
Così vai diritto per la strada...vedi un tizio che ti guarda e dici: Ah quello lì è un cornuto, arriva una tizia e ti dici...ah quella lì è na putana, passa un altro e dentro di te ti dici...ah quello lì è un maniaco...
AH ma per fortuna io ho la mia colossale dissonanza cognitiva che mi fa vedere io come unica brava persona, e tutti gli altri come gente di merda e schifosa...
Ma ne sono sicuro eh? ALmeno tutti gli italiani che non hanno votato come ho votato io...sono dei coglioni...
Difatto però...
Affrontare le persone de visu e de auditu...non se ne parla eh?

Squallido, squallido, usare le disgrazie altrui, per farsi paladino di valori.
Di fatto...anche Cristo, che non era un moralizzatore, si scagliò in maniera incredibile solo contro quelli che...
" Si ritenevano i giusti!".


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla . Guarda non sapevo se risponderti oppure no, perchè probabilmente da quello che scriverò potrò sembrare ( vorrei scrivere professore ma non lo faccio) antipatico e superbo. Riesco a cogliere le piccole sottigliezze e sfumature del tipo, non che voglia dire che voi non le cogliete, perchè a quanto pare lo conoscete già e sorvolate. ma basta sapere leggere anche me, e le sottigliezze si moltiplicano in maniera esponenziale nelle risposte che do. (come si dice poche parole a buon intenditore ops intenditrice.)
> 
> Mi metterei a bestemmiare in siculo!! ma non riesco a riprodurre le faccine!! chissà che ... ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti faccio un bignamino....
> 
> io in questo tipo di siti ci sono arrivato casualmente e per altri motivi che non c'azzeccano con le corna, pero' devo dire che e' stata l'occasione per confrontare le mie scelte (a 55anni sto ancora da quasi 30 con mia moglie di 52) con altre, diciamo diverse....
> 
> ...



Beh certo, sposando un certo tipo di donna ci si mette al riparo dalle corna.... forse.
Sai una cosa, qui dentro sei quello che mi fa più pena. Stai qui a sfottere traditi ed offendere traditori ergendoti esperto di moralità al di sopra degli altri su qualcosa che non hai mai provato (se e' vero). Cosa troverai mai nel passare il tuo tempo libero dentro questo forum con cui non hai nulla da spartire, alcuna esperienza da dare, nessuna parola comprensiva da portare. Solo saccenza e ironia, godimento del dolore altrui cosi convinto che mai sarà il tuo. Ma il dolore in una forma o in un'altra arriva e non credo che saresti felice in quel frangente di trovare parole e prese per il culo simili alle tue.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata, una delle prime cose a cui ho dovuto lavorare dopo aver parlato tanto con mia moglie, è stato quello di acquistare fiducia in me stesso, solo dopo essere riuscito a capirmi comprendermi, e dopo avere capito che io sono soltanto un uomo come lei una donna, sono riuscito a ridare fiducia a lei. chiaramente la visione del tutto è diversa da prima. Adesso è lei che non accetta il tradimento fatto, è lei che vuole sentirsi dire sarò sempre tuo, ed io sto lavorando su questo, ci sto lavorando perchè la amo e credo in quell'amore a cui credono i sognatori ( qualcuno a noi vicino direbbe i "Bambini" ). Concludo altrimenti mi sforzo troppo.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Ciao Claudio... tua moglie ti ha detto tutto subito? Dolore uguale ma... cosa avresti pensato se avesse confessato solo dopo mesi e solo perchè messa alle strette? Perchè il vero tradimento è questo, mica le trombate che faceva con l'altra, quelle possono capitare. Il vero tradimento è la storia parallela, i messaggi, la complicità tra loro, è quella che mi ha fatto crollare tutto. E a quell'amore ci credo anche io, non sarei ancora con lui altrimenti... adesso però mi sto giocando al casinò i soldi che servono per il gas... se perdo stavolta, capisci, non resta più nulla. Ho vinto la paura di sentire ancora quel dolore e ho scelto di restare con lui, ma quando penso che potrebbe succedere ancora, ho il terrore di venirne distrutta. Ecco perchè 'investigo', pur sentendomi grottesca nel farlo, per avere almeno la senzazione di controllare ancora qualcosa della mia vita.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio... tua moglie ti ha detto tutto subito? Dolore uguale ma... cosa avresti pensato se avesse confessato solo dopo mesi e solo perchè messa alle strette? Perchè il vero tradimento è questo, mica le trombate che faceva con l'altra, quelle possono capitare. Il vero tradimento è la storia parallela, i messaggi, la complicità tra loro, è quella che mi ha fatto crollare tutto. E a quell'amore ci credo anche io, non sarei ancora con lui altrimenti... adesso però mi sto giocando al casinò i soldi che servono per il gas... se perdo stavolta, capisci, non resta più nulla. Ho vinto la paura di sentire ancora quel dolore e ho scelto di restare con lui, ma quando penso che potrebbe succedere ancora, ho il terrore di venirne distrutta. Ecco perchè 'investigo', pur sentendomi grottesca nel farlo, per avere almeno la senzazione di controllare ancora qualcosa della mia vita.


Quotone.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il vero tradimento è la storia parallela, i messaggi, la complicità tra loro, è quella che mi ha fatto crollare tutto.


Verissimo.
Curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensa chi sostiene che si tradisce solo di moti pelvici...


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensa chi sostiene che si tradisce solo di moti pelvici...


A me all'inizio mi aveva fatto la male la parte "fisica" del tradimento. Col tempo non l'ho sminuita, ma ho capito che la parte "emozionale" è anche peggio!


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non me la prendo, infatti le esternazioni mie, sono nate da una sua risposta a tesla. E credo che tesla non abbia capito il senso vero di quello che sottilmente il tipo aveva scritto.


infatti, non ho assolutamente capito cosa volesse dire


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo, sto post.
> Ohi, c'è chi le persone le esperisce di persona, e chi le cataloga leggendo i libri eh?
> Così vai diritto per la strada...vedi un tizio che ti guarda e dici: Ah quello lì è un cornuto, arriva una tizia e ti dici...ah quella lì è na putana, passa un altro e dentro di te ti dici...ah quello lì è un maniaco...
> AH ma per fortuna io ho la mia colossale dissonanza cognitiva che mi fa vedere io come unica brava persona, e tutti gli altri come gente di merda e schifosa...
> ...


Ciao conte  uahuahuahau sei mitico e se eri donna te baciavo!!! aprofessoreee nun c'è sto a provà col conte tranquillo io alle mie ciapet c'è tengo. Quindi non catalogarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh certo, sposando un certo tipo di donna ci si mette al riparo dalle corna.... forse.
> Sai una cosa, qui dentro sei quello che mi fa più pena. Stai qui a sfottere traditi ed offendere traditori ergendoti esperto di moralità al di sopra degli altri su qualcosa che non hai mai provato (se e' vero). Cosa troverai mai nel passare il tuo tempo libero dentro questo forum con cui non hai nulla da spartire, alcuna esperienza da dare, nessuna parola comprensiva da portare. Solo saccenza e ironia, godimento del dolore altrui cosi convinto che mai sarà il tuo. Ma il dolore in una forma o in un'altra arriva e non credo che saresti felice in quel frangente di trovare parole e prese per il culo simili alle tue.


quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh certo, sposando un certo tipo di donna ci si mette al riparo dalle corna.... forse.
> Sai una cosa, qui dentro sei quello che mi fa più pena. Stai qui a sfottere traditi ed offendere traditori ergendoti esperto di moralità al di sopra degli altri su qualcosa che non hai mai provato (se e' vero). Cosa troverai mai nel passare il tuo tempo libero dentro questo forum con cui non hai nulla da spartire, alcuna esperienza da dare, nessuna parola comprensiva da portare. Solo saccenza e ironia, godimento del dolore altrui cosi convinto che mai sarà il tuo. Ma il dolore in una forma o in un'altra arriva e non credo che saresti felice in quel frangente di trovare parole e prese per il culo simili alle tue.


Quotone:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio... tua moglie ti ha detto tutto subito? Dolore uguale ma... cosa avresti pensato se avesse confessato solo dopo mesi e solo perchè messa alle strette? Perchè il vero tradimento è questo, mica le trombate che faceva con l'altra, quelle possono capitare. Il vero tradimento è la storia parallela, i messaggi, la complicità tra loro, è quella che mi ha fatto crollare tutto. E a quell'amore ci credo anche io, non sarei ancora con lui altrimenti... adesso però mi sto giocando al casinò i soldi che servono per il gas... se perdo stavolta, capisci, non resta più nulla. Ho vinto la paura di sentire ancora quel dolore e ho scelto di restare con lui, ma quando penso che potrebbe succedere ancora, ho il terrore di venirne distrutta. Ecco perchè 'investigo', pur sentendomi grottesca nel farlo, per avere almeno la senzazione di controllare ancora qualcosa della mia vita.


Ciao Sbriciolata, come posso risponderti se prima non ho avuto questa esperienza? la vita mi ha insegnato che quello che dico non sempre corrisponde a quello che sono, devo prima trovarmici in una situazione per sapere come mi comporterei. Posso supporre che l'avrei comunque perdonata ( anche se odio il termine perdonare, in un post dissi che solo Dio ha questa facoltà.) probabilmente se ciò è possibile ma non credo  avrei sofferto ancora di più. Credo, anzi per esperienza diretta, direi che hai bisogno di tempo per riacquistare fiducia in lui, a me è successo e sta succedendo che col tempo riesco ad essere più lucido e sempre più predisposto a vivere nel migliore dei modi il rapporto che ho con mia moglie. Sbriciolata col tempo sai cosa mi sono detto? voglio dare fiducia a lei, ma stavolta vivo nella realtà ed anche se non credo che lei possa tradirmi nuovamente, sono pronto ad assorbire il colpo perchè ho stima di me credo in me e vista la grande stima che ho di me! sarebbe soprattutto lei a perderci. ( scusate se sembro troppo sicuro di me , ma è uno strascico del tradimento che ha dato dei cambiamenti nel mio essere ) 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensa chi sostiene che si tradisce solo di moti pelvici...


Eleanor ehm a chi ti riferisci ? auahahahahaah no no non me lo dire "esenò" si perde il gusto 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> infatti, non ho assolutamente capito cosa volesse dire


;-) 

Ciao 

Claudio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A me all'inizio mi aveva fatto la male la parte "fisica" del tradimento. Col tempo non l'ho sminuita, ma ho capito che la parte "emozionale" è anche peggio!


La parte fisica è quella che da inizio ad ogni storia, almeno per me, e anche a me ha fatto male pensarlo con un'altra... ma ripeto, non avrei messo in discussione davvero il matrimonio per un rapporto sessuale, la parte emozionale però viene dopo, eh? E il coinvolgimento che fa comprare la sim, poi il telefono, che fa prendere addirittura permessi dal lavoro per poter incontrare l'altra, i messaggi, al mattino per dare il buongiorno, la sera per dare la buonanotte... che male che fanno... ancora adesso... e sono quelli che fanno paura, perchè una trom@ta è quello che è, ma se sono state dette parole, se si è speso del proprio... non è che finisce tutto all'improvviso, vero? E potrebbero esserci dei rimpianti, che sono peggio, contaddico purtroppo il Conte, dei rimorsi, perchè col rimorso sai cosa hai fatto, con il rimpianto puoi solo immaginare cosa avresti potuto fare....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti faccio un bignamino....
> 
> io in questo tipo di siti ci sono arrivato casualmente e per altri motivi che non c'azzeccano con le corna, pero' devo dire che e' stata l'occasione per confrontare le mie scelte (a 55anni sto ancora da quasi 30 con mia moglie di 52) con altre, diciamo diverse....
> 
> ...


Oh, rimpianta sicurezza, 
oh, sicuro rimpianto!
Da tanta serena altezza dobbiamo sembrarti davvero formiche...
a proposito, sai che ricordo mi è affiorato alla mente? 
quella volta che ho sorpreso in pineta la nonna di un amichetto di mio figlio con il miglio amico del marito.... che era sicuro a casa, sai? perchè ormai... avevano fatto le loro scelte...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo, sto post.
> *Ohi, c'è chi le persone le esperisce di persona, e chi le cataloga leggendo i libri eh?*
> Così vai diritto per la strada...vedi un tizio che ti guarda e dici: Ah quello lì è un cornuto, arriva una tizia e ti dici...ah quella lì è na putana, passa un altro e dentro di te ti dici...ah quello lì è un maniaco...
> AH ma per fortuna io ho la mia colossale dissonanza cognitiva che mi fa vedere io come unica brava persona, e tutti gli altri come gente di merda e schifosa...
> ...


Quindi una per acquisire piu' esperienze farebbe bene a mettersi anche con uno stalker o un omicida seriale, perche' la semplice conoscenza dei sintomi di questi soggetti, esperita solo leggendo testi di psichiatri e' fallace?

Vabbe' da domani per farmi una conoscenza sui mali e le malattie me le faro' venire.

Questo e' il consiglio migliore che avessi letto in giro...

non scherzo...

cazzo servono i libri...tranne i tipi, se capisce, Dona Flor...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh certo, sposando un certo tipo di donna ci si mette al riparo dalle corna.... forse.
> Sai una cosa, qui dentro sei quello che mi fa più pena. Stai qui a sfottere traditi ed offendere traditori ergendoti esperto di moralità al di sopra degli altri su qualcosa che non hai mai provato (se e' vero). Cosa troverai mai nel passare il tuo tempo libero dentro questo forum con cui non hai nulla da spartire, alcuna esperienza da dare, nessuna parola comprensiva da portare. Solo saccenza e ironia, godimento del dolore altrui cosi convinto che mai sarà il tuo. Ma il dolore in una forma o in un'altra arriva e non credo che saresti felice in quel frangente di trovare parole e prese per il culo simili alle tue.


manco te rispondo visto che manco i coglioni di registrarti per fare parte di questa valle di lacrime hai, ma ti mando benissimo a fare in culo, fallito....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi una per acquisire piu' esperienze farebbe bene a mettersi anche con uno stalker o un omicida seriale, perche' la semplice conoscenza dei sintomi di questi soggetti, esperita solo leggendo testi di psichiatri e' fallace?
> 
> Vabbe' da domani per farmi una conoscenza sui mali e le malattie me le faro' venire.
> 
> ...


professò ma da piccolo la mammina non ti diceva e non ti faceva l'esempio: se uno se butta dalla montagna tu non essere così coglione da buttarti anche te! certo la mamma non usava queste espressioni..ma io si ! ;-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, adduco al tuo momento particolare in cui tu in questo momento ti ritrovi, l'avere una capacita' d'analisi un pochetto inquinata, perche' siete completamente fuoristrada....:mrgreen:
> 
> io, avendo una situazione diversa, per il momento...ok?..:mrgreen:, ho sempre cercato di offrirvi solo un punto di vista diverso su cui discutere....
> 
> ...


Sicuramente la mia capacità di analisi è inquinata perchè non vivo in un ambiente sterile.
Io non mi ritengo migliore di chi ha tradito e non faccio differenze di alcun tipo in questo forum: qui ci vengo per sfogarmi ma anche confrontarmi con altre persone che vivono il tradimento da ambo i lati della barricata. Per capire e cercare di guarire, o perlomeno di limitare le cazzate. Sono riuscita a farmi anche due risate ogni tanto, anche questo ben venga. Non sono qui per fare da campione per qualche strana statistica, o per dimostrare a qualcuno che sono cogliona esattamente come tanti altri: te lo posso assicurare io che sono cogliona, non c'è bisogno di fare comparazioni. Alcuni dei messaggi che mi hanno spronato di più, che mi hanno fatto sentire una vera condivisione del mio stato d'animo, mi sono arrivati da Lothar: magari se osservassi da altezze minori, scorgeresti un maggior numero di differenze, non solo alcuni stereotipi.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sicuramente la mia capacità di analisi è inquinata perchè non vivo in un ambiente sterile.
> Io non mi ritengo migliore di chi ha tradito e non faccio differenze di alcun tipo in questo forum: qui ci vengo per sfogarmi ma anche confrontarmi con altre persone che vivono il tradimento da ambo i lati della barricata. Per capire e cercare di guarire, o perlomeno di limitare le cazzate. Sono riuscita a farmi anche due risate ogni tanto, anche questo ben venga. Non sono qui per fare da campione per qualche strana statistica, o per dimostrare a qualcuno che sono cogliona esattamente come tanti altri: te lo posso assicurare io che sono cogliona, non c'è bisogno di fare comparazioni. Alcuni dei messaggi che mi hanno spronato di più, che mi hanno fatto sentire una vera condivisione del mio stato d'animo, mi sono arrivati da Lothar: *magari se osservassi da altezze minori, scorgeresti un maggior numero di differenze, non solo alcuni stereotipi*.


se vabbe' ciao...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> professò ma da piccolo la mammina non ti diceva e non ti faceva l'esempio: se uno se butta dalla montagna tu non essere così coglione da buttarti anche te! certo la mamma non usava queste espressioni..ma io si ! ;-)


ed a te hanno fatto male a non insegnare l'uso delle iperboli nella dialettica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Claudie', damme retta, concentrati su ben altro....

se me gira male, te lasso le cicatrici nella neuro.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Massone (21 Settembre 2011)

Apro una parentesi ai vostri discorsi.

Subito dopo il fatto durante i miei interrogatori lei mi disse che non aveva mai parlato male di me secondo voi e' possibile.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Apro una parentesi ai vostri discorsi.
> 
> Subito dopo il fatto durante i miei interrogatori lei mi disse che non aveva mai parlato male di me secondo voi e' possibile.


Ciao Massone
non so a cosa ti serva la risposta, ma , per mia esperienza è sì possibile.
E' possibile che non si sia mai permessa di fare il tuo nome.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da Claudio.  
professò ma da piccolo la mammina non ti diceva e non ti faceva l'esempio: se uno se butta dalla montagna tu non essere così ( gran) coglione da buttarti anche te! certo la mamma non usava queste espressioni..ma io si ! ;-)
ed a te hanno fatto male a non insegnare l'uso delle iperboli nella dialettica...



Claudie', damme retta, concentrati su ben altro....

se me gira male, te lasso le cicatrici nella neuro.....

se leggi la mia citazione scritta in parentesi ho usata un'iperbole ;-) 

professòòò quanta paura me faiii!! ma che fai stai a rosicà ? azz calmati!!! ti chiedo perdono!! ma non fare così "esenò te scoppia uhmm il cuore? o la pelvi ? 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Apro una parentesi ai vostri discorsi.
> 
> Subito dopo il fatto durante i miei interrogatori lei mi disse che non aveva mai parlato male di me secondo voi e' possibile.


Per esperienza ti dico che è possibile anzi dovrebbe essere sempre così...


----------



## robiballerin (21 Settembre 2011)

Caro Massone forse è meglio che realizzi che lei di te in quei momenti parlava assai poco Primo perchè non eri in testa nei suoi pensieri ,secondo perchè aveva altre cose più piacevoli da dire e da fare con lui...
Quando vieni tradito non ti viene mai riservato un trattamento di"favore"....


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da Claudio.
> professò ma da piccolo la mammina non ti diceva e non ti faceva l'esempio: se uno se butta dalla montagna tu non essere così ( gran) coglione da buttarti anche te! certo la mamma non usava queste espressioni..ma io si ! ;-)
> ed a te hanno fatto male a non insegnare l'uso delle iperboli nella dialettica...
> 
> ...


Quello che tu chiami rosicamento, per me e' un invito a nozze...:carneval:

te consiglio solo la prossima volta che vorrai fare amicizia con qualcuno, d'evita' d'esordi' dicendo all'altro che spara stronzate....

poi fa' pure come te pare...babbino...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro Massone forse è meglio che realizzi che lei di te in quei momenti parlava assai poco Primo perchè non eri in testa nei suoi pensieri ,secondo perchè aveva altre cose più piacevoli da dire e da fare con lui...
> Quando vieni tradito non ti viene mai riservato un trattamento di"favore"....


Questo è piuttosto crudele.
Io lo ritengo possibile, perchè a volte chi tradisce si lascia alle spalle tutto il resto.
Sbagliato ipocrita terribile squallido etc etc etc
A volte il tradimento è un qualcosa solo per sè e contro di sè.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quello che tu chiami rosicamento, per me e' un invito a nozze...:carneval:
> 
> te consiglio solo la prossima volta che vorrai fare amicizia con qualcuno, d'evita' d'esordi' dicendo all'altro che spara stronzate....
> 
> ...


Di solito quando si sposano dico sempre condoglianze ;-) fai anche te come me quando si parla di nozze ? 

grazie per il consiglio ;-) . Me spieghi chi sarebbe questo amico di cui parli  

Bhe per fare come me pare è ovvio esenò non sarei io ... ciao "gran babbino" iperbole ? 

Claudio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro Massone forse è meglio che realizzi che lei di te in quei momenti parlava assai poco Primo perchè non eri in testa nei suoi pensieri ,secondo perchè aveva altre cose più piacevoli da dire e da fare con lui...
> Quando vieni tradito non ti viene mai riservato un trattamento di"favore"....


Io avrei scritto : Caro Massone forse lei non pensava a te quando stava con lui, altrimenti poteva anche non fare quello che ha fatto. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## robiballerin (21 Settembre 2011)

Cara Eleanor rileggiti l'inizio della storia di Massone e del comportamento della moglie, non ci sta proprio la tua frase :A volte il tradimento è un qualcosa solo per sè e contro di sè.
Sarà pure crudele e squallido il mio modo di vedere le cose ma purtroppo è più vero di tanti buoni consigli alla pazienza alla speranza ed al perdono.
e prima uno lo capisce meglio é..


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Cara Eleanor rileggiti l'inizio della storia di Massone e del comportamento della moglie, non ci sta proprio la tua frase :A volte il tradimento è un qualcosa solo per sè e contro di sè.
> Sarà pure crudele e squallido il mio modo di vedere le cose ma purtroppo è più vero di tanti buoni consigli alla pazienza alla speranza ed al perdono.
> e prima uno lo capisce meglio é..


Il mio non è un invito al perdono, nè un inno alla speranza.
Il tuo modo di vedere le cose non è squallido.
Semplicemente non è universale.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Il mio non è un invito al perdono, nè un inno alla speranza.
> Il tuo modo di vedere le cose non è squallido.
> Semplicemente non è universale.


quoto!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A me all'inizio mi aveva fatto la male la parte "fisica" del tradimento. Col tempo non l'ho sminuita, ma ho capito che la parte "emozionale" è anche peggio!


Scherzi?
Ma cazzo in questo senso io difendo la teoria di Brass...
Lei cosa dice a suo marito? Uffi sono solo botte di allegria...
Cazzo il rischio è la parte emozionale...
Rischi di stare con una donna...ma il suo cuore è lontano da te...
Allora lei fa fatica a stare con te, non ti ama...
Passi un inferno di matrimonio...
Ti fai mille sensi di colpa...e le provi tutte...
Poi alla fine scopri...
Ama un altro...

Ragazzi...anch'io sono cornuto eh?
Ma si trattò di un episodio...

QUello che mi farebbe soffrire è sentirmi di venire dopo di quell'uomo no?
Kid...ribadisco...
Devi essere sincero...
Lei ti ha tradito, dopo che tu hai tradito lei.
E mi pare che qui dentro le tradite, dicano...ma insomma mi hai tradito, mi hai fatto sentire male...
Chi ti dice che lei non si sia concessa per rimettere a posto le cose con sè stessa?

Parliamo di Lothar...avrà tutti i suoi cellulari segreti del casso...
Ma sua moglie io l'ho vista.
Quella se lo becca, non lo cazzia...ma gli dice...Ok io ho sempre tenuto distanti più di un ammiratore...ora anch'io mi do al brivido e all'andrenalina...

Sai perchè?
Difficile che la moglie di Lothar possa sentirsi inferiore ad un' altra donna...difficile...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao conte  uahuahuahau sei mitico e se eri donna te baciavo!!! aprofessoreee nun c'è sto a provà col conte tranquillo io alle mie ciapet c'è tengo. Quindi non catalogarmi.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...tranquillo...
Mi fa molto piacere che tu mi sia simpatico, a me sei molto simpatico!
Se qualcosa non capisci di me, chiedilo a Nausicaa...
Vero io sono sborone...ma nel senso che coglie Nausicaa...
Sei una new entry fantastica...
Ci terrei da morire che tu venissi al raduno ad ottobre a firenze.
Mi rendo conto che Palermo è...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Apro una parentesi ai vostri discorsi.
> 
> Subito dopo il fatto durante i miei interrogatori lei mi disse che non aveva mai parlato male di me secondo voi e' possibile.


SI, credimi, SI...
Mai sentito in vita mia una donna parlare male di suo marito...
Se proprio insisti ti posso dire questo...
Ma concedimelo eh?
Dicono...Sai mio marito mi priva di attenzioni...
Ma in genere non ci si crede...insomma ognuno di noi tende a giustificare sè stesso, quando dentro di sè sa benissimo che sta facendo una cazzata...
Da quel che ho esperito io, insomma un amante, serve per qualcosa, per un'esperienza...

Massone senti...
Se io voglio spassarmi con un'amante, vorrò di lei la sua allegria e spensieratezza...leggerezza...mica voglio una che mi viene a piangere sulle disgrazie di suo marito no?

Scusatemi, ma penso che solo le donnette, si permettano di fare discorsi del tipo...mio marito è un coglione tu invece un grande uomo...sarebbero discorsi da donnette per omuncoli...

Gli omuncoli che hanno bisogno di sentirsi dire: tu sei meglio di lui..

Una donna prima ti lascia, poi ti sputtana.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli omuncoli che hanno bisogno di sentirsi dire: tu sei meglio di lui..
> 
> Una donna prima ti lascia, poi ti sputtana.


Eppure certi uomini per entrare nelle grazie della sventurata, raccontano di mogli arpie ed insensibili.
Di letti spartiti con statue di cera , di sogni infranti e di sacrifici in nome della sacra familia.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Eppure certi uomini per entrare nelle grazie della sventurata, raccontano di mogli arpie ed insensibili.
> Di letti spartiti con statue di cera , di sogni infranti e di sacrifici in nome della sacra familia.


Certi uomini...
Ma cosa capita quando l'amante ignara...
Si trova difronte ad una montagna di balle?
Monta le rogna e fanculizza l'amante.
Quindi questi certi uomini sono autolesionisti...

Piuttosto posso dirti che io ho chiesto consigli alle mie amiche su come comportarmi con mia moglie quando non la capisco.
E sono molto grato a loro per questo.

Si lo so certi uomini, se scoprono che una è crocerossina, vanno a piangere da lei...
Ma si fanno la figura dei perdenti eh?
Ma ohi, magari lei resta come dire abbagliata, pover uomo ha sofferto cose indicibili nel suo matrimonio, ma povera vittima della situazion...

Ma a me fanno pena quelle che ci cascano eh?


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certi uomini...
> Ma cosa capita quando l'amante ignara...
> Si trova difronte ad una montagna di balle?
> Monta le rogna e fanculizza l'amante.
> ...



La fanculizzazione non è cosa immediata.
A volte sembra la conseguenza logica, ma non fattibile...
Meritano la pena quelle che ci cascano.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> La fanculizzazione non è cosa immediata.
> A volte sembra la conseguenza logica, ma non fattibile...
> Meritano la pena quelle che ci cascano.


Pena: leggi compassione, tenerezza, comprensione...
Non le giudico male...
Cioè a volte sai sono agnelli con il lupo, falene con la luce...allodole con gli specchietti...
Tutti sappiamo che ci sono persone abili nel mentire no?
Abili nel dirti quello che tu sogneresti sentirti dire...
Vanno solo smascherate...

Altrimenti senza questi sentimenti...
Faremo sempre solo dei giudizi...

Le donne comunque, diventano feroci, quando si accorgono di essere state pigliate per il culo.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne comunque, diventano feroci, quando si accorgono di essere state pigliate per il culo.


Questo succede nelle migliori delle ipotesi.
C'è anche chi rimane li immobile.
Incredula.
Incapace.

Quando si diventa feroci, si è a metà dell'opera.


----------



## Saby (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi una per acquisire piu' esperienze farebbe bene a mettersi anche con uno stalker o un omicida seriale, perche' la semplice conoscenza dei sintomi di questi soggetti, esperita solo leggendo testi di psichiatri e' fallace?
> 
> Vabbe' da domani per farmi una conoscenza sui mali e le malattie me le faro' venire.
> 
> ...


Non basta leggerli i libri per capire.


----------



## Irene (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh certo, sposando un certo tipo di donna ci si mette al riparo dalle corna.... forse.
> Sai una cosa, qui dentro sei quello che mi fa più pena. Stai qui a sfottere traditi ed offendere traditori ergendoti esperto di moralità al di sopra degli altri su qualcosa che non hai mai provato (se e' vero). Cosa troverai mai nel passare il tuo tempo libero dentro questo forum con cui non hai nulla da spartire, alcuna esperienza da dare, nessuna parola comprensiva da portare. Solo saccenza e ironia, godimento del dolore altrui cosi convinto che mai sarà il tuo. Ma il dolore in una forma o in un'altra arriva e non credo che saresti felice in quel frangente di trovare parole e prese per il culo simili alle tue.


anch'io condivido il tuo pensiero..
le persone come lui inibiscono chi vorrebbe poter esternare totalmente le proprie emozioni e fragilità..


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Non basta leggerli i libri per capire.


Apposta vengo qua....

stanno cervelli che me li spiegano ed integrano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Irene (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' vero, pero' solo quelle affette da zoccolite cronica e che tentano di prendere per il culo raccontandocela su...


non ho capito scusa...
quelle affette da zoccolite cronica?
quindi pure io? e tu cosa sai di me? conosci la mia storia? 

mi spiace ma sei tu che non hai capito e che generalizzi..
io parlavo di chi come me preferisce non farsi offendere da uno come te..
pensala come vuoi però se tu a volte evitassi di rispondere in maniera offensiva e volgare, faresti più bella figura..
io non ho niente da insegnarti, ma leggendoti mi confermi che io sono migliore di te..
anche se non leggo i testi che citi e ho fatto solo la terza media..

ciao
Irene


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> non ho capito scusa...
> quelle affette da zoccolite cronica?
> quindi pure io? e tu cosa sai di me? conosci la mia storia?
> 
> ...


Non esistono donne afflitte da questa malattia.
Mai incontrate.
Esistono solo donne innamorate.
Esistono solo donne poco amate.
Ecc..ecc..ecc..eccc...

La zoccolite è una malattia terrificante.
Insita nell'occhio del cuore.
Se il tuo cuore è sporco dentro, 
Spergiura di vedere una zoccola...
anche...
Nella vergine di Lourdes!

Questo è il problema.

Pensaci bene Irene...ma pensaci...
Se ti è mai capitato nella vita di soffrire per qualcosa
E di venire derisa e umiliata.

Ora basta.
Satis Est.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...tranquillo...
> Mi fa molto piacere che tu mi sia simpatico, a me sei molto simpatico!
> Se qualcosa non capisci di me, chiedilo a Nausicaa...
> Vero io sono sborone...ma nel senso che coglie Nausicaa...
> ...


 Mi dispiace ma Firenze è troppo lontana per me. Forse se lo avessi sputo prima avrei potuto anche organizzarmi ma ora col lavoro e con altri impegni presi uhmm è molto difficile. Ma non diamo nulla per scontato dai... 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma Firenze è troppo lontana per me. Forse se lo avessi sputo prima avrei potuto anche organizzarmi ma ora col lavoro e con altri impegni presi uhmm è molto difficile. Ma non diamo nulla per scontato dai...
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


dai su vedi se riesci ad organizzarti


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Apposta vengo qua....
> 
> stanno cervelli che me li spiegano ed integrano...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ciao professò! mo dopo sta risposta sai che te dico? te dico che: sono entrato qua per diversi motivi, mo ne è subentrato n'altro indovina quale? ;-) 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' vero, pero' solo quelle affette da zoccolite cronica e che tentano di prendere per il culo raccontandocela su...


Ciao professò ;-) non conosco la zoccolite cronica, tu che a quanto pare conosci il termine, spero soltanto da letture e non ehm come dire da vita vissuta ? mi spieghi per piacere? così m'emparo n'altra cosuccia. 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Eppure certi uomini per entrare nelle grazie della sventurata, raccontano di mogli arpie ed insensibili.
> Di letti spartiti con statue di cera , di sogni infranti e di sacrifici in nome della sacra familia.


Ciao Eleanor.
Quelli non  sono uomini ma vili codardi,personalmente ho sempre parlato chiarissimo da subito,e anche nell'attuale situazione ogni tanto dico..''ricordati che ho sempre detto la verita'''
Grane che si evitano cosi'.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma Firenze è troppo lontana per me. Forse se lo avessi sputo prima avrei potuto anche organizzarmi ma ora col lavoro e con altri impegni presi uhmm è molto difficile. Ma non diamo nulla per scontato dai...
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Noi comunque ne facciamo due all'anno di ufficiali...
Poi ci sono gli ufficiosi...
Pensa sono andato in incognita da Lothar, ma sono stato seguito di nascosto dalle maestre...
Ma non sono riuscite a spuntarla con lui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI, credimi, SI...
> Mai sentito in vita mia una donna parlare male di suo marito...
> Se proprio insisti ti posso dire questo...
> Ma concedimelo eh?
> ...


Discorsi da donnette per omuncoli dici? condivido, ma ne conosco tanti che normalmente non sono omuncoli, ma quando hanno trovato la donnetta che ha detto loro: nessuno mi ha mai fatto sentire donna come hai fatto tu... ci hanno creduto, come molte donne hanno creduto alla frase omologa, perchè a volte abbiamo bisogno di sentirci speciali, eccezionali, unici... perchè in fondo tutti sappiamo di non esserlo e questo ci spaventa, no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Discorsi da donnette per omuncoli dici? condivido, ma ne conosco tanti che normalmente non sono omuncoli, ma quando hanno trovato la donnetta che ha detto loro: nessuno mi ha mai fatto sentire donna come hai fatto tu... ci hanno creduto, come molte donne hanno creduto alla frase omologa, perchè a volte abbiamo bisogno di sentirci speciali, eccezionali, unici... perchè in fondo tutti sappiamo di non esserlo e questo ci spaventa, no?


Donna poi si cresce e si matura no?
SI impara a guardare ai fatti, alle cose concrete che uno fa per una persona.
A me non riempie di orgoglio sentirmi dire, ah come me la fai bagnare tu non c'è nessuno, 
Ma sentirmi dire, quello che tu hai fatto per me, non l'ha fatto mai nessuno.
Dai tutti noi abbiamo bisogno anche di sognare...
Cosa credi?
Anch'io sono stato un principe azzurro su un cavallo bianco, in certe situazioni, per certe donne...
Ma si trattava di una sera, di una notte...
Invece lo sappiamo tutti, sforzarci di vedere nell'altro il principe azzurro, anche quando ci rendiamo conto che è solo un povero orco buono, aiuta!

Spiegami come mai, le donnine scaltre, scelgono di usare dei bei tomi, per certe cose, e poi guardano ANCHE e soprattutto altre cose, nella scelta del compagno di una vita.

Uhm...non penso che il semplice fatto: Ma io lo amo....sia garanzia di un matrimonio felice.

Ma fidati, tutte le persone a cui io voglio bene: sono speciali per me.

Mi rompo quando dopo aver dato tutte le rassicurazioni del mondo, sul fatto che ai miei occhi sei bellissima, tu insisti che hai bisogno tu di vederti bellissima allo specchio, o peggio di avere le rassicurazioni dagli sconosciuti.


----------



## Eleanor (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Eleanor.
> Quelli non  sono uomini ma vili codardi,personalmente ho sempre parlato chiarissimo da subito,e anche nell'attuale situazione ogni tanto dico..''ricordati che ho sempre detto la verita'''
> Grane che si evitano cosi'.



Nessuno è perfetto Lothar.
Ed è normale nel tu tradire comportarti fin da subito con chiarezza.
Ma le storie non sono tutte come la tue.
E forse il gioco crocerossina-soldatina ferito è un po' riduttivo.

Resta il fatto che apprezzo sempre chi dice la verità, anche quella sconveniente.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto Lothar.
> Ed è normale nel tu tradire comportarti fin da subito con chiarezza.
> Ma le storie non sono tutte come la tue.
> E forse il gioco crocerossina-soldatina ferito è un po' riduttivo.
> ...


fatemi capire... Non conosco la storia di lothar, e quindi le mie parole non voglio in alcun modo alludere a nulla se non a quello che "semplicemente" scrivo. Cambia il tradimento e cambia la responsabilità del tutto se quando si tradisce si parla chiaro e si dice la verità?


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> fatemi capire... Non conosco la storia di lothar, e quindi le mie parole non voglio in alcun modo alludere a nulla se non a quello che "semplicemente" scrivo. Cambia il tradimento e cambia la responsabilità del tutto se quando si tradisce si parla chiaro e si dice la verità?


Lothar intende dire che lui parla chiaro con le sue amanti, facendo capire loro che non possono attendersi nulla oltre il sesso..cosi evita eventuali rotture di palle dicendo che lui è stato chiaro da subito


----------



## Eleanor (22 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> fatemi capire... Non conosco la storia di lothar, e quindi le mie parole non voglio in alcun modo alludere a nulla se non a quello che "semplicemente" scrivo. Cambia il tradimento e cambia la responsabilità del tutto se quando si tradisce si parla chiaro e si dice la verità?


No Claudio
Da quello che ho capito, il Lothar tradisce più per il gusto di tradire. (non voglio sminuire, ma non saprei come dire)
Ci sono persone che tradiscono con una persona e solo quella per il gusto di stare con quella persona li.

Entrambi i casi si tratta di traditori condannabili alla stessa maniera.
Ma spinti da forze differenti.


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2011)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Sarà pure crudele e squallido il mio modo di vedere le cose ma purtroppo è più vero di tanti buoni consigli alla pazienza alla speranza ed al perdono.
> e prima uno lo capisce meglio é..


il tuo è un punto di vista che non condivido affatto; urlare in faccia la realtà alle persone non è un buon metodo per farli star meglio o farli star meglio "prima". la realtà ce l'hanno già conficcata nella mente e nel cuore, come una lancia incandescente.
queste persone, me compresa, non hanno bisogno che questa lancia gli venga rigirata con violenza. 
non hanno bisogno di immaginare il partner con culo all'aria mentre  canta l'aida.
il tuo è un pessimo, orrendo modo di fare.
qui c'è gente che sta MALE e chi è scottato, ha paura e prova dolore anche con l'acqua fredda.
me ne frego se SECONDO TE, questo ci farà star meglio prima.... è una tua idea, priva di qualsiasi valenza scientifica, psicologica, sociologica o umana.
io, massone, claudio e altri non abbiamo bisogno di visioni realistiche. 
non ci devi proiettare delle diapositive con delle tette, culi e piselli per farci "guarire".
non ci devi gettare in faccia le parore "tromba" "scopa", qui non c'è una gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo, è più scafato o cinico.
qui si cerca di SOPRAVVIVERE, galleggiando grazie alle parole, alle esperienze altrui.
se vuoi fare del cinismo vai nel forum dello scuoiamento cinghiali a mani nude.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar intende dire che lui parla chiaro con le sue amanti, facendo capire loro che non possono attendersi nulla oltre il sesso..cosi evita eventuali rotture di palle dicendo che lui è stato chiaro da subito


Ok capito. Sperando di non esser frainteso da Lothar e prendendo per buono che le risposte da voi date vengano confermate da Lothar; Lothar in pratica, sicuramente cercando un giro di parole, alla fine dice alla donna in questione: Io sono sposato tu mi piaci mi ecciti mi fai impazzire ma oltre questo tra di noi non deve esserci altro. Giusto?

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il tuo è un punto di vista che non condivido affatto; urlare in faccia la realtà alle persone non è un buon metodo per farli star meglio o farli star meglio "prima". la realtà ce l'hanno già conficcata nella mente e nel cuore, come una lancia incandescente.
> queste persone, me compresa, non hanno bisogno che questa lancia gli venga rigirata con violenza.
> non hanno bisogno di immaginare il partner con culo all'aria mentre  canta l'aida.
> il tuo è un pessimo, orrendo modo di fare.
> ...


Bene sono daccordissimo con te tesla 

Ciao.

Claudio.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ok capito. Sperando di non esser frainteso da Lothar e prendendo per buono che le risposte da voi date vengano confermate da Lothar; Lothar in pratica, sicuramente cercando un giro di parole, alla fine dice alla donna in questione: Io sono sposato tu mi piaci mi ecciti mi fai impazzire ma oltre questo tra di noi non deve esserci altro. Giusto?
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


esattamente si! e cmq non porta avanti le relazioni per più di X tempo....


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ok capito. Sperando di non esser frainteso da Lothar e prendendo per buono che le risposte da voi date vengano confermate da Lothar; Lothar in pratica, sicuramente cercando un giro di parole, alla fine dice alla donna in questione: Io sono sposato tu mi piaci mi ecciti mi fai impazzire ma oltre questo tra di noi non deve esserci altro. Giusto?
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Claudio.


Ciao Claudio,e buonaserata a tutti,come qualcuno sa'riesco a venire pochissimo qua',comunque il linea di massima ha ragione Simy.
Vedi Claudio io sto'benissimo a casa mia,non mi manca niente...vabbe' liti e abbiate con la moglie,giorni interi incavolati,ma poi passa,la separazione non so'neanche che sia.
E anche i''rapporti''sono molto frequenti....pero'....sono riuscito a farlo a casa ieri sera, e fuori stamattina.
Prevengo domande,ieri notte sapevo benissimo cosa mi aspettava stamattina.
Ma non c'e'un perche'.


----------



## stellanuova (22 Settembre 2011)

Lothar 
Allora è come una sorta di dipendenza .... l'altro giorno hai detto : basta adesso ho smesso !
Questo sì che è allucinante


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar
> Allora è come una sorta di dipendenza .... l'altro giorno hai detto : basta adesso ho smesso !
> Questo sì che è allucinante


c'e'equivoco...intendevo caccia finita nel senso che due donne sono piu'che sufficienti,non cerco  la terza.
ma questa me la tengo....


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c'e'equivoco...intendevo caccia finita nel senso che due donne sono piu'che sufficienti,non cerco  la terza.
> *ma questa me la tengo*....


e la tua teoria non più di tre mesi?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e la tua teoria non più di tre mesi?


infatti..ma per me comincia oggi..prima era robetta


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti..ma per me comincia oggi..prima era robetta


in che senso? cominciano oggi i 3 mesi o da oggi non esiste più quella teoria?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il tuo è un punto di vista che non condivido affatto; urlare in faccia la realtà alle persone non è un buon metodo per farli star meglio o farli star meglio "prima". la realtà ce l'hanno già conficcata nella mente e nel cuore, come una lancia incandescente.
> queste persone, me compresa, non hanno bisogno che questa lancia gli venga rigirata con violenza.
> non hanno bisogno di immaginare il partner con culo all'aria mentre  canta l'aida.
> il tuo è un pessimo, orrendo modo di fare.
> ...


Grandioso! Epico!
Mi hai sbattuto in faccia una cosa eccezionale...
Ti ho approvato...e sto post me lo bloggo!

Cazzo...cazzo...

Poi tutte queste realtà che si sbattono in faccia alla gente...sono solo i propri punti di vista...
Quante volte mi tocca sorbirmi una montagna di parole su cose che non sento, non vedo, non capisco, su cose in cui non mi riconosco affatto...

Quante volte ho cercato disperatamente di capire il perchè di certe cose, e quante etichette ho dovuto cambiare, alla bottiglie di verità parziali...

Tu sei una persona granitica!
TI ammiro Tesla!


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TI ammiro Tesla!


ma non te la do'


----------



## stellanuova (22 Settembre 2011)

Anche io ti ammiro Tesla, ti esprimi in un modo che affascina, sei davvero molto incisiva 
Non riesco proprio a capire come si possano tradire persone che raramente e, per alcuni
solo una volta nella vita, si ha la fortuna di incontrare ..... mah .....


----------



## stellanuova (22 Settembre 2011)

Lothar, io te l'ho detto, tu stai scherzando col fuoco ..... attento .....
le mogli hanno i radar !


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma non te la do'


Ma amica mia...tu sei preziosa per me no?
Tu mi potresti insegnare nuove strategie no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lothar, io te l'ho detto, tu stai scherzando col fuoco ..... attento .....
> le mogli hanno i radar !


Lo sa anche lui che sta scherzando con il fuoco eh?
ALtrimenti dove sarebbe l'andrenalina? Il brivido...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma tutto è pronto...quel giorno che verrà beccato entro in scena io ad aiutarlo...
Ok..usciremo sbranati tutti e due...ma intanto lo avrò aiutato...

Però hai ragione eh?

Lothar ha avuto una fortuna immensa: sua moglie!
Sai che un po' me la ricordi?


----------

